# Sticky  calling all BALL owner



## Davidtan

not sure if u guys open the thread like this before, just list down ur name and wat model of BALL u owned 

copy and paste the below list with ur details

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.


----------



## AlThreesons

Davidtan said:


> not sure if u guys open the thread like this before, just list down ur name and wat model of BALL u owned
> 
> copy and paste the below list with ur details
> 
> 1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
> 2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.


.


----------



## roberev

Originally Posted by *Davidtan*  
_not sure if u guys open the thread like this before, just list down ur name and wat model of BALL u owned 

copy and paste the below list with ur details

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4.
5.
6.
7.
8._


----------



## sunster

Originally Posted by *Davidtan*  
_not sure if u guys open the thread like this before, just list down ur name and wat model of BALL u owned 

copy and paste the below list with ur details

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5.
6.
7.
8._


----------



## keeky

Originally Posted by *Davidtan*  
not sure if u guys open the thread like this before, just list down ur name and wat model of BALL u owned 

copy and paste the below list with ur details

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.
7.
8.


----------



## TomTomz

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE


----------



## imtrbo

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)


----------



## CBar

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white


----------



## IronHide

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)


----------



## Len S

*Re: calling all BALL owner* 1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial


----------



## icemangrafx

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial 
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK


----------



## HockeyBrand

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial 
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman Night Train (black)


----------



## scottw44

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial 
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman Night Train
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase


----------



## Batonman

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial 
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman Night Train
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Engineer Master II Moonphase, Trainmaster Moonlight Special


----------



## James13

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial 
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman Night Train
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train


----------



## dutchguy2

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial 
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman Night Train
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)


----------



## Trendydandy

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial 
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman Night Train
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk


----------



## Frontierman63

Trendydandy said:


> 1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
> 2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
> 3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady.
> 4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
> 5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
> 6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE
> 7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
> 8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
> 9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
> 10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial
> 11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
> 12. HockeyBrand - Fireman Night Train
> 13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
> 14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
> 15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
> 16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
> 17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
> 18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white


----------



## TomTomz

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial 
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman Night Train
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white


----------



## ceratos

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial 
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman Night Train
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.


----------



## zephyr1

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial 
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman Night Train
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)


----------



## bhmov

bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)


----------



## photog-shooter

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial 
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman Night Train
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)
21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster


----------



## Winston Wolf

photog-shooter said:


> 1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
> 2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
> 3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady.
> 4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
> 5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
> 6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
> 7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
> 8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
> 9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
> 10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial
> 11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
> 12. HockeyBrand - Fireman Night Train
> 13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
> 14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
> 15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
> 16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
> 17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
> 18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white
> 19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
> 20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)
> 21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
> 22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster
> 23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)


a


----------



## skysimba76

skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)


----------



## bruceleeroy

Originally Posted by *photog-shooter*  
_1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)_
_2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless_
_3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. _
_4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC_
_5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)_
_6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT_
_7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)_
_8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white_
_9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)_
_10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial _
_11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK_
_12. HockeyBrand - Fireman Night Train_
_13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase_
_14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase_
_15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train_
_16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)_
_17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk_
_18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white _
_19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train._
_20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)_
_21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)_
_22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster_
_23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)_
_24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)_
_25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train_


----------



## marineguy8888

Originally Posted by *photog-shooter*  
_1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)_
_2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless_
_3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. _
_4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC_
_5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)_
_6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT_
_7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)_
_8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white_
_9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)_
_10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial _
_11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK_
_12. HockeyBrand - Fireman Night Train_
_13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase_
_14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase_
_15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train_
_16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)_
_17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk_
_18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white _
_19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train._
_20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)_
_21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)_
_22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster_
_23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)_
_24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)_
_25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
_


----------



## vf15hammer

_1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless_
_3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. _
_4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC_
_5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)_
_6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT_
_7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)_
_8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white_
_9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)_
_10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial _
_11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK_
_12. HockeyBrand - Fireman Night Train_
_13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase_
_14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase_
_15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train_
_16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)_
_17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk_
_18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white _
_19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train._
_20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)_
_21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)_
_22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster_
_23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)_
_24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)_
_25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train _
_27. vf15hammer - EH Mad Cow (white)_


----------



## ericlikeseatin

_1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless_
_3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. _
_4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC_
_5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)_
_6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT_
_7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)_
_8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white_
_9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)_
_10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial _
_11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK_
_12. HockeyBrand - Fireman Night Train_
_13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase_
_14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase_
_15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train_
_16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)_
_17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk_
_18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white _
_19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train._
_20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)_
_21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)_
_22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster_
_23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)_
_24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)_
_25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train _
_27. vf15hammer - EH Mad Cow (white)
28. ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
_


----------



## oldspice

_1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless_
_3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. _
_4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC_
_5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)_
_6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT_
_7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)_
_8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white_
_9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)_
_10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial _
_11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK_
_12. HockeyBrand - Fireman Night Train_
_13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase_
_14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase_
_15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train_
_16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)_
_17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk_
_18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white _
_19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train._
_20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)_
_21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)_
_22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster_
_23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)_
_24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)_
_25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train _
_27. vf15hammer - EH Mad Cow (white)
28. ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
_29. oldspice - EM II Diver (green), EM II COSC Diver (silver), Mad Cow (white)


----------



## Velomane

_1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless_
_3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. _
_4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC_
_5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)_
_6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT_
_7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)_
_8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white_
_9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)_
_10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial _
_11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK_
_12. HockeyBrand - Fireman Night Train_
_13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase_
_14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase_
_15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train_
_16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)_
_17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk_
_18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white _
_19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train._
_20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)_
_21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)_
_22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster_
_23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)_
_24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)_
_25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train _
_27. vf15hammer - EH Mad Cow (white)
28. ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
_29. oldspice - EM II Diver (green), EM II COSC Diver (silver), Mad Cow (white)
30. velomane- Fireman Night Train, Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)


----------



## Luke

_1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless_
_3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. _
_4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC_
_5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)_
_6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT_
_7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)_
_8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white_
_9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)_
_10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial _
_11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK_
_12. HockeyBrand - Fireman Night Train_
_13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase_
_14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase_
_15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train_
_16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)_
_17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk_
_18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white _
_19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train._
_20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)_
_21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)_
_22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster_
_23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)_
_24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)_
_25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train _
_27. vf15hammer - EH Mad Cow (white)
28. ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
_29. oldspice - EM II Diver (green), EM II COSC Diver (silver), Mad Cow (white)
30. velomane- Fireman Night Train, Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
31. Luke - Hydrocarbon Magnate (black)


----------



## DiveTimer

_1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless_
_3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. _
_4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC_
_5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)_
_6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT_
_7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)_
_8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white_
_9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)_
_10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial _
_11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK_
_12. HockeyBrand - Fireman Night Train_
_13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase_
_14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase_
_15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train_
_16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)_
_17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk_
_18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white _
_19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train._
_20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)_
_21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)_
_22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster_
_23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)_
_24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)_
_25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train _
_27. vf15hammer - EH Mad Cow (white)
28. ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
_29. oldspice - EM II Diver (green), EM II COSC Diver (silver), Mad Cow (white)
30. velomane- Fireman Night Train, Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
31. Luke - Hydrocarbon Magnate (black)
32. DiveTimer-EMII Diver (Green, rubber strap)


----------



## iceheller

_1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless_
_3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. _
_4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC_
_5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)_
_6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT_
_7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)_
_8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white_
_9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)_
_10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial _
_11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK_
_12. HockeyBrand - Fireman Night Train_
_13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase_
_14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase_
_15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train_
_16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)_
_17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk_
_18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white _
_19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train._
_20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)_
_21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)_
_22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster_
_23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)_
_24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)_
_25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train _
_27. vf15hammer - EH Mad Cow (white)
28. ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
_29. oldspice - EM II Diver (green), EM II COSC Diver (silver), Mad Cow (white)
30. velomane- Fireman Night Train, Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
31. Luke - Hydrocarbon Magnate (black)
32. DiveTimer-EMII Diver (Green, rubber strap)
33.Iceheller-Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I(Black) & Trainmaster Cannonball(white)


----------



## tantric

_1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless_
_3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. _
_4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC_
_5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)_
_6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT_
_7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)_
_8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white_
_9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)_
_10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial _
_11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK_
_12. HockeyBrand - Fireman Night Train_
_13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase_
_14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase_
_15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train_
_16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)_
_17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk_
_18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white _
_19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train._
_20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)_
_21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)_
_22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster_
_23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)_
_24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)_
_25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train _
_27. vf15hammer - EH Mad Cow (white)
28. ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
_29. oldspice - EM II Diver (green), EM II COSC Diver (silver), Mad Cow (white)
30. velomane- Fireman Night Train, Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
31. Luke - Hydrocarbon Magnate (black)
32. DiveTimer-EMII Diver (Green, rubber strap)
33.Iceheller-Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I(Black) & Trainmaster Cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - Engineer Master II COSC, silver with SS bracelet


----------



## HockeyBrand

_1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless_
_3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. _
_4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC_
_5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)_
_6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT_
_7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)_
_8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white_
_9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)_
_10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial _
_11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK_
_12. HockeyBrand - Fireman DLC Night Train, Trainmaster Heritage BoLE Rose Gold_
_13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase_
_14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase_
_15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train_
_16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)_
_17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk_
_18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white _
_19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train._
_20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)_
_21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)_
_22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster_
_23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)_
_24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)_
_25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train _
_27. vf15hammer - EH Mad Cow (white)
28. ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
_29. oldspice - EM II Diver (green), EM II COSC Diver (silver), Mad Cow (white)
30. velomane- Fireman Night Train, Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
31. Luke - Hydrocarbon Magnate (black)
32. DiveTimer-EMII Diver (Green, rubber strap)
33.Iceheller-Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I(Black) & Trainmaster Cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - Engineer Master II COSC, silver with SS bracelet

updated


----------



## cat

_1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)_
_2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless_
_3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. _
_4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC_
_5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)_
_6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT_
_7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)_
_8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white_
_9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)_
_10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial _
_11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK_
_12. HockeyBrand - Fireman DLC Night Train, Trainmaster Heritage BoLE Rose Gold_
_13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase_
_14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase_
_15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train_
_16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)_
_17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk_
_18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white _
_19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train._
_20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)_
_21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)_
_22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster_
_23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)_
_24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)_
_25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train_
_26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train _
_27. vf15hammer - EH Mad Cow (white)_
_28. ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)_
29. oldspice - EM II Diver (green), EM II COSC Diver (silver), Mad Cow (white)
30. velomane- Fireman Night Train, Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
31. Luke - Hydrocarbon Magnate (black)
32. DiveTimer-EMII Diver (Green, rubber strap)
33.Iceheller-Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I(Black) & Trainmaster Cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - Engineer Master II COSC, silver with SS bracelet
35. _cat_ - Fireman Night Train (red 12 o'clock marker)

updated


----------



## obie

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)[/I]
_2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless_
_3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. _
_4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC_
_5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)_
_6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT_
_7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)_
_8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white_
_9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)_
_10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial _
_11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK_
_12. HockeyBrand - Fireman DLC Night Train, Trainmaster Heritage BoLE Rose Gold_
_13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase_
_14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase_
_15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train_
_16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)_
_17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk_
_18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white _
_19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train._
_20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)_
_21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)_
_22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster_
_23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)_
_24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)_
_25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train_
_26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train _
_27. vf15hammer - EH Mad Cow (white)_
_28. ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)_
29. oldspice - EM II Diver (green), EM II COSC Diver (silver), Mad Cow (white)
30. velomane- Fireman Night Train, Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
31. Luke - Hydrocarbon Magnate (black)
32. DiveTimer-EMII Diver (Green, rubber strap)
33.Iceheller-Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I(Black) & Trainmaster Cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - Engineer Master II COSC, silver with SS bracelet
35. _cat_ - Fireman Night Train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- Hydrocarbon Chrono (white), Heritage Trainmaster 18K (white), Night Train DLC.


----------



## perrelet

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)[/i]
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial 
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman DLC Night Train, Trainmaster Heritage BoLE Rose Gold
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)
21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster
23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)
24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)
25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. vf15hammer - EH Mad Cow (white)
28. ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. oldspice - EM II Diver (green), EM II COSC Diver (silver), Mad Cow (white)
30. velomane- Fireman Night Train, Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
31. Luke - Hydrocarbon Magnate (black)
32. DiveTimer-EMII Diver (Green, rubber strap)
33.Iceheller-Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I(Black) & Trainmaster Cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - Engineer Master II COSC, silver with SS bracelet
35. cat - Fireman Night Train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- Hydrocarbon Chrono (white), Heritage Trainmaster 18K (white), Night Train DLC.
37 Perrelet - Hydrocarbon Mid Size, Cleveland Express


----------



## Eric L.

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)[/i]
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial 
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman DLC Night Train, Trainmaster Heritage BoLE Rose Gold
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)
21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster
23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)
24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)
25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. vf15hammer - EH Mad Cow (white)
28. ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. oldspice - EM II Diver (green), EM II COSC Diver (silver), Mad Cow (white)
30. velomane- Fireman Night Train, Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
31. Luke - Hydrocarbon Magnate (black)
32. DiveTimer-EMII Diver (Green, rubber strap)
33.Iceheller-Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I(Black) & Trainmaster Cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - Engineer Master II COSC, silver with SS bracelet
35. cat - Fireman Night Train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- Hydrocarbon Chrono (white), Heritage Trainmaster 18K (white), Night Train DLC.
37 Perrelet - Hydrocarbon Mid Size, Cleveland Express
38. Eric L. - Hydrocarbon Chronograph (white dial)


----------



## smurfe

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)[/i]
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial 
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman DLC Night Train, Trainmaster Heritage BoLE Rose Gold
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)
21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster
23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)
24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)
25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. vf15hammer - EH Mad Cow (white)
28. ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. oldspice - EM II Diver (green), EM II COSC Diver (silver), Mad Cow (white)
30. velomane- Fireman Night Train, Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
31. Luke - Hydrocarbon Magnate (black)
32. DiveTimer-EMII Diver (Green, rubber strap)
33.Iceheller-Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I(Black) & Trainmaster Cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - Engineer Master II COSC, silver with SS bracelet
35. cat - Fireman Night Train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- Hydrocarbon Chrono (white), Heritage Trainmaster 18K (white), Night Train DLC.
37 Perrelet - Hydrocarbon Mid Size, Cleveland Express
38. Eric L. - Hydrocarbon Chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - EMII Diver (Black/Orange dial) Wife has the Ladies 32mm Fireman (black/orange dial)


----------



## acexi

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)[/i]
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial 
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman DLC Night Train, Trainmaster Heritage BoLE Rose Gold
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)
21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster
23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)
24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)
25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. vf15hammer - EH Mad Cow (white)
28. ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. oldspice - EM II Diver (green), EM II COSC Diver (silver), Mad Cow (white)
30. velomane- Fireman Night Train, Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
31. Luke - Hydrocarbon Magnate (black)
32. DiveTimer-EMII Diver (Green, rubber strap)
33.Iceheller-Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I(Black) & Trainmaster Cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - Engineer Master II COSC, silver with SS bracelet
35. cat - Fireman Night Train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- Hydrocarbon Chrono (white), Heritage Trainmaster 18K (white), Night Train DLC.
37 Perrelet - Hydrocarbon Mid Size, Cleveland Express
38. Eric L. - Hydrocarbon Chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - EMII Diver (Black/Orange dial) Wife has the Ladies 32mm Fireman (black/orange dial)
40. acexi - EMII Diver COSC (yellow), EMII Diver (green), Fireman 43 (black / blue), Fireman Night Train DLC


----------



## chatzharris

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)[/i]
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial 
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman DLC Night Train, Trainmaster Heritage BoLE Rose Gold
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)
21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster
23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)
24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)
25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. vf15hammer - EH Mad Cow (white)
28. ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. oldspice - EM II Diver (green), EM II COSC Diver (silver), Mad Cow (white)
30. velomane- Fireman Night Train, Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
31. Luke - Hydrocarbon Magnate (black)
32. DiveTimer-EMII Diver (Green, rubber strap)
33.Iceheller-Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I(Black) & Trainmaster Cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - Engineer Master II COSC, silver with SS bracelet
35. cat - Fireman Night Train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- Hydrocarbon Chrono (white), Heritage Trainmaster 18K (white), Night Train DLC.
37 Perrelet - Hydrocarbon Mid Size, Cleveland Express
38. Eric L. - Hydrocarbon Chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - EMII Diver (Black/Orange dial) Wife has the Ladies 32mm Fireman (black/orange dial)
40. acexi - EMII Diver COSC (yellow), EMII Diver (green), Fireman 43 (black / blue), Fireman Night Train DLC
41 chatzharris - hydrocarbon Alligator


----------



## hassiman

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)[/i]
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial 
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman DLC Night Train, Trainmaster Heritage BoLE Rose Gold
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)
21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster
23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)
24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)
25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. vf15hammer - EH Mad Cow (white)
28. ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. oldspice - EM II Diver (green), EM II COSC Diver (silver), Mad Cow (white)
30. velomane- Fireman Night Train, Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
31. Luke - Hydrocarbon Magnate (black)
32. DiveTimer-EMII Diver (Green, rubber strap)
33.Iceheller-Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I(Black) & Trainmaster Cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - Engineer Master II COSC, silver with SS bracelet
35. cat - Fireman Night Train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- Hydrocarbon Chrono (white), Heritage Trainmaster 18K (white), Night Train DLC.
37 Perrelet - Hydrocarbon Mid Size, Cleveland Express
38. Eric L. - Hydrocarbon Chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - EMII Diver (Black/Orange dial) Wife has the Ladies 32mm Fireman (black/orange dial)
40. acexi - EMII Diver COSC (yellow), EMII Diver (green), Fireman 43 (black / blue), Fireman Night Train DLC
41 chatzharris - hydrocarbon Alligator
42 Hassiman: Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium Chronograph, Black Face. Worn every day.


----------



## tantric

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)[/i]
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial 
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman DLC Night Train, Trainmaster Heritage BoLE Rose Gold
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)
21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster
23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)
24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)
25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. vf15hammer - EH Mad Cow (white)
28. ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. oldspice - EM II Diver (green), EM II COSC Diver (silver), Mad Cow (white)
30. velomane- Fireman Night Train, Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
31. Luke - Hydrocarbon Magnate (black)
32. DiveTimer-EMII Diver (Green, rubber strap)
33.Iceheller-Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I(Black) & Trainmaster Cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - Engineer Master II COSC, silver with SS bracelet; Engineer Master II Diver, black/orange w/ SS bracelet (birthday gift for my father)
35. cat - Fireman Night Train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- Hydrocarbon Chrono (white), Heritage Trainmaster 18K (white), Night Train DLC.
37 Perrelet - Hydrocarbon Mid Size, Cleveland Express
38. Eric L. - Hydrocarbon Chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - EMII Diver (Black/Orange dial) Wife has the Ladies 32mm Fireman (black/orange dial)
40. acexi - EMII Diver COSC (yellow), EMII Diver (green), Fireman 43 (black / blue), Fireman Night Train DLC
41 chatzharris - hydrocarbon Alligator
42 Hassiman: Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium Chronograph, Black Face. Worn every day.

_*updated*_


----------



## CalDiver

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)[/i]
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial 
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman DLC Night Train, Trainmaster Heritage BoLE Rose Gold
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)
21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster
23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)
24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)
25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. vf15hammer - EH Mad Cow (white)
28. ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. oldspice - EM II Diver (green), EM II COSC Diver (silver), Mad Cow (white)
30. velomane- Fireman Night Train, Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
31. Luke - Hydrocarbon Magnate (black)
32. DiveTimer-EMII Diver (Green, rubber strap)
33.Iceheller-Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I(Black) & Trainmaster Cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - Engineer Master II COSC, silver with SS bracelet; Engineer Master II Diver, black/orange w/ SS bracelet (birthday gift for my father)
35. cat - Fireman Night Train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- Hydrocarbon Chrono (white), Heritage Trainmaster 18K (white), Night Train DLC.
37 Perrelet - Hydrocarbon Mid Size, Cleveland Express
38. Eric L. - Hydrocarbon Chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - EMII Diver (Black/Orange dial) Wife has the Ladies 32mm Fireman (black/orange dial)
40. acexi - EMII Diver COSC (yellow), EMII Diver (green), Fireman 43 (black / blue), Fireman Night Train DLC
41 chatzharris - hydrocarbon Alligator
42 Hassiman: Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium Chronograph, Black Face. Worn every day.
43. CalDiver: Current collection (May 2008)--Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-white dial, Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-black dial, Fireman Night Train, EM II Moonphase, EM II Diver, Inspector II, Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT I, Engineer II World Timer, 200 Meter Auto Diver DM1012B, Trainmaster Voyager GMT, Conductor Arabic LE, EM II Chronometer LE-gold dial, Trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).


----------



## Hot Karl

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)[/i]
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial 
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman DLC Night Train, Trainmaster Heritage BoLE Rose Gold
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)
21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster
23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)
24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)
25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. vf15hammer - EH Mad Cow (white)
28. ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. oldspice - EM II Diver (green), EM II COSC Diver (silver), Mad Cow (white)
30. velomane- Fireman Night Train, Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
31. Luke - Hydrocarbon Magnate (black)
32. DiveTimer-EMII Diver (Green, rubber strap)
33.Iceheller-Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I(Black) & Trainmaster Cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - Engineer Master II COSC, silver with SS bracelet; Engineer Master II Diver, black/orange w/ SS bracelet (birthday gift for my father)
35. cat - Fireman Night Train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- Hydrocarbon Chrono (white), Heritage Trainmaster 18K (white), Night Train DLC.
37 Perrelet - Hydrocarbon Mid Size, Cleveland Express
38. Eric L. - Hydrocarbon Chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - EMII Diver (Black/Orange dial) Wife has the Ladies 32mm Fireman (black/orange dial)
40. acexi - EMII Diver COSC (yellow), EMII Diver (green), Fireman 43 (black / blue), Fireman Night Train DLC
41 chatzharris - hydrocarbon Alligator
42 Hassiman: Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium Chronograph, Black Face. Worn every day.
43. CalDiver: Current collection (May 2008)--Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-white dial, Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-black dial, Fireman Night Train, EM II Moonphase, EM II Diver, Inspector II, Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT I, Engineer II World Timer, 200 Meter Auto Diver DM1012B, Trainmaster Voyager GMT, Conductor Arabic LE, EM II Chronometer LE-gold dial, Trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot Karl: Fireman 40mm Orange, Stainless Steel Bracelet


----------



## EsseL

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)[/i]
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial 
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman DLC Night Train, Trainmaster Heritage BoLE Rose Gold
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)
21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster
23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)
24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)
25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. vf15hammer - EH Mad Cow (white)
28. ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. oldspice - EM II Diver (green), EM II COSC Diver (silver), Mad Cow (white)
30. velomane- Fireman Night Train, Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
31. Luke - Hydrocarbon Magnate (black)
32. DiveTimer-EMII Diver (Green, rubber strap)
33.Iceheller-Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I(Black) & Trainmaster Cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - Engineer Master II COSC, silver with SS bracelet; Engineer Master II Diver, black/orange w/ SS bracelet (birthday gift for my father)
35. cat - Fireman Night Train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- Hydrocarbon Chrono (white), Heritage Trainmaster 18K (white), Night Train DLC.
37 Perrelet - Hydrocarbon Mid Size, Cleveland Express
38. Eric L. - Hydrocarbon Chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - EMII Diver (Black/Orange dial) Wife has the Ladies 32mm Fireman (black/orange dial)
40. acexi - EMII Diver COSC (yellow), EMII Diver (green), Fireman 43 (black / blue), Fireman Night Train DLC
41 chatzharris - hydrocarbon Alligator
42 Hassiman: Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium Chronograph, Black Face. Worn every day.
43. CalDiver: Current collection (May 2008)--Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-white dial, Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-black dial, Fireman Night Train, EM II Moonphase, EM II Diver, Inspector II, Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT I, Engineer II World Timer, 200 Meter Auto Diver DM1012B, Trainmaster Voyager GMT, Conductor Arabic LE, EM II Chronometer LE-gold dial, Trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot Karl: Fireman 40mm Orange, Stainless Steel Bracelet
45. EsseL: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial)


----------



## glimmer

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)[/i]
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Len S. - Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial 
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman DLC Night Train, Trainmaster Heritage BoLE Rose Gold
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)
21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster
23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)
24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)
25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. vf15hammer - EH Mad Cow (white)
28. ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. oldspice - EM II Diver (green), EM II COSC Diver (silver), Mad Cow (white)
30. velomane- Fireman Night Train, Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
31. Luke - Hydrocarbon Magnate (black)
32. DiveTimer-EMII Diver (Green, rubber strap)
33.Iceheller-Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I(Black) & Trainmaster Cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - Engineer Master II COSC, silver with SS bracelet; Engineer Master II Diver, black/orange w/ SS bracelet (birthday gift for my father)
35. cat - Fireman Night Train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- Hydrocarbon Chrono (white), Heritage Trainmaster 18K (white), Night Train DLC.
37 Perrelet - Hydrocarbon Mid Size, Cleveland Express
38. Eric L. - Hydrocarbon Chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - EMII Diver (Black/Orange dial) Wife has the Ladies 32mm Fireman (black/orange dial)
40. acexi - EMII Diver COSC (yellow), EMII Diver (green), Fireman 43 (black / blue), Fireman Night Train DLC
41 chatzharris - hydrocarbon Alligator
42 Hassiman: Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium Chronograph, Black Face. Worn every day.
43. CalDiver: Current collection (May 2008)--Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-white dial, Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-black dial, Fireman Night Train, EM II Moonphase, EM II Diver, Inspector II, Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT I, Engineer II World Timer, 200 Meter Auto Diver DM1012B, Trainmaster Voyager GMT, Conductor Arabic LE, EM II Chronometer LE-gold dial, Trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot Karl: Fireman 40mm Orange, Stainless Steel Bracelet
45. EsseL: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial)
46. Glimmer : Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate White Dial; Fireman 43mm Black Dial


----------



## chong

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)[/i]
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Len S. - Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial 
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman DLC Night Train, Trainmaster Heritage BoLE Rose Gold
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)
21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster
23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)
24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)
25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. vf15hammer - EH Mad Cow (white)
28. ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. oldspice - EM II Diver (green), EM II COSC Diver (silver), Mad Cow (white)
30. velomane- Fireman Night Train, Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
31. Luke - Hydrocarbon Magnate (black)
32. DiveTimer-EMII Diver (Green, rubber strap)
33.Iceheller-Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I(Black) & Trainmaster Cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - Engineer Master II COSC, silver with SS bracelet; Engineer Master II Diver, black/orange w/ SS bracelet (birthday gift for my father)
35. cat - Fireman Night Train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- Hydrocarbon Chrono (white), Heritage Trainmaster 18K (white), Night Train DLC.
37 Perrelet - Hydrocarbon Mid Size, Cleveland Express
38. Eric L. - Hydrocarbon Chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - EMII Diver (Black/Orange dial) Wife has the Ladies 32mm Fireman (black/orange dial)
40. acexi - EMII Diver COSC (yellow), EMII Diver (green), Fireman 43 (black / blue), Fireman Night Train DLC
41 chatzharris - hydrocarbon Alligator
42 Hassiman: Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium Chronograph, Black Face. Worn every day.
43. CalDiver: Current collection (May 2008)--Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-white dial, Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-black dial, Fireman Night Train, EM II Moonphase, EM II Diver, Inspector II, Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT I, Engineer II World Timer, 200 Meter Auto Diver DM1012B, Trainmaster Voyager GMT, Conductor Arabic LE, EM II Chronometer LE-gold dial, Trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot Karl: Fireman 40mm Orange, Stainless Steel Bracelet
45. EsseL: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial)
46. Glimmer : Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate White Dial; Fireman 43mm Black Dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer Master Classic (Orange hand)


----------



## Time for Trains

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)[/i]
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Len S. - Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial 
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman DLC Night Train, Trainmaster Heritage BoLE Rose Gold
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)
21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster
23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)
24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)
25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. vf15hammer - EH Mad Cow (white)
28. ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. oldspice - EM II Diver (green), EM II COSC Diver (silver), Mad Cow (white)
30. velomane- Fireman Night Train, Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
31. Luke - Hydrocarbon Magnate (black)
32. DiveTimer-EMII Diver (Green, rubber strap)
33.Iceheller-Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I(Black) & Trainmaster Cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - Engineer Master II COSC, silver with SS bracelet; Engineer Master II Diver, black/orange w/ SS bracelet (birthday gift for my father)
35. cat - Fireman Night Train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- Hydrocarbon Chrono (white), Heritage Trainmaster 18K (white), Night Train DLC.
37 Perrelet - Hydrocarbon Mid Size, Cleveland Express
38. Eric L. - Hydrocarbon Chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - EMII Diver (Black/Orange dial) Wife has the Ladies 32mm Fireman (black/orange dial)
40. acexi - EMII Diver COSC (yellow), EMII Diver (green), Fireman 43 (black / blue), Fireman Night Train DLC
41 chatzharris - hydrocarbon Alligator
42 Hassiman: Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium Chronograph, Black Face. Worn every day.
43. CalDiver: Current collection (May 2008)--Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-white dial, Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-black dial, Fireman Night Train, EM II Moonphase, EM II Diver, Inspector II, Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT I, Engineer II World Timer, 200 Meter Auto Diver DM1012B, Trainmaster Voyager GMT, Conductor Arabic LE, EM II Chronometer LE-gold dial, Trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot Karl: Fireman 40mm Orange, Stainless Steel Bracelet
45. EsseL: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial)
46. Glimmer : Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate White Dial; Fireman 43mm Black Dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer Master Classic (Orange hand
48. Time for Trains: Engineer Master II Grn, CannonBall White dial blk croc, Conductor LE with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order #61 EH Trieste.

Chris


----------



## surgfish

Re: calling all BALL owner
1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)[/i]
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Len S. - Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial 
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman DLC Night Train, Trainmaster Heritage BoLE Rose Gold
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)
21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster
23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)
24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)
25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. vf15hammer - EH Mad Cow (white)
28. ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. oldspice - EM II Diver (green), EM II COSC Diver (silver), Mad Cow (white)
30. velomane- Fireman Night Train, Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
31. Luke - Hydrocarbon Magnate (black)
32. DiveTimer-EMII Diver (Green, rubber strap)
33.Iceheller-Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I(Black) & Trainmaster Cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - Engineer Master II COSC, silver with SS bracelet; Engineer Master II Diver, black/orange w/ SS bracelet (birthday gift for my father)
35. cat - Fireman Night Train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- Hydrocarbon Chrono (white), Heritage Trainmaster 18K (white), Night Train DLC.
37 Perrelet - Hydrocarbon Mid Size, Cleveland Express
38. Eric L. - Hydrocarbon Chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - EMII Diver (Black/Orange dial) Wife has the Ladies 32mm Fireman (black/orange dial)
40. acexi - EMII Diver COSC (yellow), EMII Diver (green), Fireman 43 (black / blue), Fireman Night Train DLC
41 chatzharris - hydrocarbon Alligator
42 Hassiman: Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium Chronograph, Black Face. Worn every day.
43. CalDiver: Current collection (May 2008)--Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-white dial, Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-black dial, Fireman Night Train, EM II Moonphase, EM II Diver, Inspector II, Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT I, Engineer II World Timer, 200 Meter Auto Diver DM1012B, Trainmaster Voyager GMT, Conductor Arabic LE, EM II Chronometer LE-gold dial, Trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot Karl: Fireman 40mm Orange, Stainless Steel Bracelet
45. EsseL: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial)
46. Glimmer : Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate White Dial; Fireman 43mm Black Dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer Master Classic (Orange hand
48. Time for Trains: Engineer Master II Grn, CannonBall White dial blk croc, Conductor LE with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order #61 EH Trieste.
49. Surgfish : EM II Diver Green


----------



## Geppert

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)[/i]
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Len S. - Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial 
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman DLC Night Train, Trainmaster Heritage BoLE Rose Gold
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)
21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster
23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)
24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)
25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. vf15hammer - EH Mad Cow (white)
28. ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. oldspice - EM II Diver (green), EM II COSC Diver (silver), Mad Cow (white)
30. velomane- Fireman Night Train, Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
31. Luke - Hydrocarbon Magnate (black)
32. DiveTimer-EMII Diver (Green, rubber strap)
33.Iceheller-Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I(Black) & Trainmaster Cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - Engineer Master II COSC, silver with SS bracelet; Engineer Master II Diver, black/orange w/ SS bracelet (birthday gift for my father)
35. cat - Fireman Night Train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- Hydrocarbon Chrono (white), Heritage Trainmaster 18K (white), Night Train DLC.
37 Perrelet - Hydrocarbon Mid Size, Cleveland Express
38. Eric L. - Hydrocarbon Chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - EMII Diver (Black/Orange dial) Wife has the Ladies 32mm Fireman (black/orange dial)
40. acexi - EMII Diver COSC (yellow), EMII Diver (green), Fireman 43 (black / blue), Fireman Night Train DLC
41 chatzharris - hydrocarbon Alligator
42 Hassiman: Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium Chronograph, Black Face. Worn every day.
43. CalDiver: Current collection (May 2008)--Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-white dial, Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-black dial, Fireman Night Train, EM II Moonphase, EM II Diver, Inspector II, Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT I, Engineer II World Timer, 200 Meter Auto Diver DM1012B, Trainmaster Voyager GMT, Conductor Arabic LE, EM II Chronometer LE-gold dial, Trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot Karl: Fireman 40mm Orange, Stainless Steel Bracelet
45. EsseL: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial)
46. Glimmer : Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate White Dial; Fireman 43mm Black Dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer Master Classic (Orange hand
48. Time for Trains: Engineer Master II Grn, CannonBall White dial blk croc, Conductor LE with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order #61 EH Trieste.
49. Surgfish : EM II Diver Green
50. Geppert: Fireman Night Train, MoonGlow


----------



## bcool

Geppert said:


> 1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)[/i]
> 2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
> 3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady.
> 4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
> 5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
> 6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
> 7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
> 8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
> 9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
> 10. Len S. - Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial
> 11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
> 12. HockeyBrand - Fireman DLC Night Train, Trainmaster Heritage BoLE Rose Gold
> 13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
> 14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
> 15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
> 16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
> 17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
> 18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white
> 19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
> 20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)
> 21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
> 22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster
> 23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)
> 24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)
> 25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
> 26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train
> 27. vf15hammer - EH Mad Cow (white)
> 28. ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
> 29. oldspice - EM II Diver (green), EM II COSC Diver (silver), Mad Cow (white)
> 30. velomane- Fireman Night Train, Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
> 31. Luke - Hydrocarbon Magnate (black)
> 32. DiveTimer-EMII Diver (Green, rubber strap)
> 33.Iceheller-Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I(Black) & Trainmaster Cannonball(white)
> 34. Tantric - Engineer Master II COSC, silver with SS bracelet; Engineer Master II Diver, black/orange w/ SS bracelet (birthday gift for my father)
> 35. cat - Fireman Night Train (red 12 o'clock marker)
> 36. Obie- Hydrocarbon Chrono (white), Heritage Trainmaster 18K (white), Night Train DLC.
> 37 Perrelet - Hydrocarbon Mid Size, Cleveland Express
> 38. Eric L. - Hydrocarbon Chronograph (white dial)
> 39. Smurfe - EMII Diver (Black/Orange dial) Wife has the Ladies 32mm Fireman (black/orange dial)
> 40. acexi - EMII Diver COSC (yellow), EMII Diver (green), Fireman 43 (black / blue), Fireman Night Train DLC
> 41 chatzharris - hydrocarbon Alligator
> 42 Hassiman: Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium Chronograph, Black Face. Worn every day.
> 43. CalDiver: Current collection (May 2008)--Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-white dial, Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-black dial, Fireman Night Train, EM II Moonphase, EM II Diver, Inspector II, Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT I, Engineer II World Timer, 200 Meter Auto Diver DM1012B, Trainmaster Voyager GMT, Conductor Arabic LE, EM II Chronometer LE-gold dial, Trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
> 44. Hot Karl: Fireman 40mm Orange, Stainless Steel Bracelet
> 45. EsseL: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial)
> 46. Glimmer : Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate White Dial; Fireman 43mm Black Dial
> 47. Chong: Ball engineer Master Classic (Orange hand
> 48. Time for Trains: Engineer Master II Grn, CannonBall White dial blk croc, Conductor LE with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order #61 EH Trieste.
> 49. Surgfish : EM II Diver Green
> 50. Geppert: Fireman Night Train, MoonGlow


51. bcool: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial)


----------



## watchpro1

you don't want to know !!! 
(jealousy is so ugly !!!)
marc ofte:-d


----------



## dashboy

52. 2007 Fireman Ionoshpere S/S and Engineer Hyrdocarbon Chrono


----------



## Sam68

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)[/i]
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Len S. - Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial 
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman DLC Night Train, Trainmaster Heritage BoLE Rose Gold
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)
21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster
23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)
24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)
25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. vf15hammer - EH Mad Cow (white)
28. ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. oldspice - EM II Diver (green), EM II COSC Diver (silver), Mad Cow (white)
30. velomane- Fireman Night Train, Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
31. Luke - Hydrocarbon Magnate (black)
32. DiveTimer-EMII Diver (Green, rubber strap)
33.Iceheller-Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I(Black) & Trainmaster Cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - Engineer Master II COSC, silver with SS bracelet; Engineer Master II Diver, black/orange w/ SS bracelet (birthday gift for my father)
35. cat - Fireman Night Train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- Hydrocarbon Chrono (white), Heritage Trainmaster 18K (white), Night Train DLC.
37 Perrelet - Hydrocarbon Mid Size, Cleveland Express
38. Eric L. - Hydrocarbon Chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - EMII Diver (Black/Orange dial) Wife has the Ladies 32mm Fireman (black/orange dial)
40. acexi - EMII Diver COSC (yellow), EMII Diver (green), Fireman 43 (black / blue), Fireman Night Train DLC
41 chatzharris - hydrocarbon Alligator
42 Hassiman: Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium Chronograph, Black Face. Worn every day.
43. CalDiver: Current collection (May 2008)--Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-white dial, Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-black dial, Fireman Night Train, EM II Moonphase, EM II Diver, Inspector II, Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT I, Engineer II World Timer, 200 Meter Auto Diver DM1012B, Trainmaster Voyager GMT, Conductor Arabic LE, EM II Chronometer LE-gold dial, Trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot Karl: Fireman 40mm Orange, Stainless Steel Bracelet
45. EsseL: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial)
46. Glimmer : Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate White Dial; Fireman 43mm Black Dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer Master Classic (Orange hand
48. Time for Trains: Engineer Master II Grn, CannonBall White dial blk croc, Conductor LE with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order #61 EH Trieste.
49. Surgfish : EM II Diver Green
50. Geppert: Fireman Night Train, MoonGlow
51. bcool: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial)
52. dashboy: 2007 Fireman Ionoshpere S/S and Engineer Hyrdocarbon Chrono
53. Sam68: Master Engineer II Diver COSC Yellow Bezel


----------



## sfnewguy

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)[/i]
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Len S. - Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial 
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman DLC Night Train, Trainmaster Heritage BoLE Rose Gold
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)
21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster
23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)
24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)
25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. vf15hammer - EH Mad Cow (white)
28. ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. oldspice - EM II Diver (green), EM II COSC Diver (silver), Mad Cow (white)
30. velomane- Fireman Night Train, Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
31. Luke - Hydrocarbon Magnate (black)
32. DiveTimer-EMII Diver (Green, rubber strap)
33.Iceheller-Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I(Black) & Trainmaster Cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - Engineer Master II COSC, silver with SS bracelet; Engineer Master II Diver, black/orange w/ SS bracelet (birthday gift for my father)
35. cat - Fireman Night Train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- Hydrocarbon Chrono (white), Heritage Trainmaster 18K (white), Night Train DLC.
37 Perrelet - Hydrocarbon Mid Size, Cleveland Express
38. Eric L. - Hydrocarbon Chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - EMII Diver (Black/Orange dial) Wife has the Ladies 32mm Fireman (black/orange dial)
40. acexi - EMII Diver COSC (yellow), EMII Diver (green), Fireman 43 (black / blue), Fireman Night Train DLC
41 chatzharris - hydrocarbon Alligator
42 Hassiman: Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium Chronograph, Black Face. Worn every day.
43. CalDiver: Current collection (May 2008)--Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-white dial, Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-black dial, Fireman Night Train, EM II Moonphase, EM II Diver, Inspector II, Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT I, Engineer II World Timer, 200 Meter Auto Diver DM1012B, Trainmaster Voyager GMT, Conductor Arabic LE, EM II Chronometer LE-gold dial, Trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot Karl: Fireman 40mm Orange, Stainless Steel Bracelet
45. EsseL: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial)
46. Glimmer : Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate White Dial; Fireman 43mm Black Dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer Master Classic (Orange hand
48. Time for Trains: Engineer Master II Grn, CannonBall White dial blk croc, Conductor LE with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order #61 EH Trieste.
49. Surgfish : EM II Diver Green
50. Geppert: Fireman Night Train, MoonGlow
51. bcool: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial)
52. dashboy: 2007 Fireman Ionoshpere S/S and Engineer Hyrdocarbon Chrono
53. Sam68: Master Engineer II Diver COSC Yellow Bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (Black dial)


----------



## yautjarekcah

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)[/i]
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Len S. - Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial 
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman DLC Night Train, Trainmaster Heritage BoLE Rose Gold
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)
21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster
23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)
24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)
25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. vf15hammer - EH Mad Cow (white)
28. ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. oldspice - EM II Diver (green), EM II COSC Diver (silver), Mad Cow (white)
30. velomane- Fireman Night Train, Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
31. Luke - Hydrocarbon Magnate (black)
32. DiveTimer-EMII Diver (Green, rubber strap)
33.Iceheller-Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I(Black) & Trainmaster Cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - Engineer Master II COSC, silver with SS bracelet; Engineer Master II Diver, black/orange w/ SS bracelet (birthday gift for my father)
35. cat - Fireman Night Train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- Hydrocarbon Chrono (white), Heritage Trainmaster 18K (white), Night Train DLC.
37 Perrelet - Hydrocarbon Mid Size, Cleveland Express
38. Eric L. - Hydrocarbon Chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - EMII Diver (Black/Orange dial) Wife has the Ladies 32mm Fireman (black/orange dial)
40. acexi - EMII Diver COSC (yellow), EMII Diver (green), Fireman 43 (black / blue), Fireman Night Train DLC
41 chatzharris - hydrocarbon Alligator
42 Hassiman: Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium Chronograph, Black Face. Worn every day.
43. CalDiver: Current collection (May 2008)--Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-white dial, Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-black dial, Fireman Night Train, EM II Moonphase, EM II Diver, Inspector II, Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT I, Engineer II World Timer, 200 Meter Auto Diver DM1012B, Trainmaster Voyager GMT, Conductor Arabic LE, EM II Chronometer LE-gold dial, Trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot Karl: Fireman 40mm Orange, Stainless Steel Bracelet
45. EsseL: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial)
46. Glimmer : Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate White Dial; Fireman 43mm Black Dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer Master Classic (Orange hand
48. Time for Trains: Engineer Master II Grn, CannonBall White dial blk croc, Conductor LE with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order #61 EH Trieste.
49. Surgfish : EM II Diver Green
50. Geppert: Fireman Night Train, MoonGlow
51. bcool: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial)
52. dashboy: 2007 Fireman Ionoshpere S/S and Engineer Hyrdocarbon Chrono
53. Sam68: Master Engineer II Diver COSC Yellow Bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (Black dial)
55. yautjarekcah: Black dial Mad cow


----------



## carman63

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Len S. - Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial 
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman DLC Night Train, Trainmaster Heritage BoLE Rose Gold
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)
21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster
23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)
24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)
25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. vf15hammer - EH Mad Cow (white)
28. ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. oldspice - EM II Diver (green), EM II COSC Diver (silver), Mad Cow (white)
30. velomane- Fireman Night Train, Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
31. Luke - Hydrocarbon Magnate (black)
32. DiveTimer-EMII Diver (Green, rubber strap)
33.Iceheller-Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I(Black) & Trainmaster Cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - Engineer Master II COSC, silver with SS bracelet; Engineer Master II Diver, black/orange w/ SS bracelet (birthday gift for my father)
35. cat - Fireman Night Train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- Hydrocarbon Chrono (white), Heritage Trainmaster 18K (white), Night Train DLC.
37 Perrelet - Hydrocarbon Mid Size, Cleveland Express
38. Eric L. - Hydrocarbon Chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - EMII Diver (Black/Orange dial) Wife has the Ladies 32mm Fireman (black/orange dial)
40. acexi - EMII Diver COSC (yellow), EMII Diver (green), Fireman 43 (black / blue), Fireman Night Train DLC
41 chatzharris - hydrocarbon Alligator
42 Hassiman: Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium Chronograph, Black Face. Worn every day.
43. CalDiver: Current collection (May 2008)--Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-white dial, Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-black dial, Fireman Night Train, EM II Moonphase, EM II Diver, Inspector II, Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT I, Engineer II World Timer, 200 Meter Auto Diver DM1012B, Trainmaster Voyager GMT, Conductor Arabic LE, EM II Chronometer LE-gold dial, Trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot Karl: Fireman 40mm Orange, Stainless Steel Bracelet
45. EsseL: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial)
46. Glimmer : Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate White Dial; Fireman 43mm Black Dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer Master Classic (Orange hand
48. Time for Trains: Engineer Master II Grn, CannonBall White dial blk croc, Conductor LE with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order #61 EH Trieste.
49. Surgfish : EM II Diver Green
50. Geppert: Fireman Night Train, MoonGlow
51. bcool: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial)
52. dashboy: 2007 Fireman Ionoshpere S/S and Engineer Hyrdocarbon Chrono
53. Sam68: Master Engineer II Diver COSC Yellow Bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (Black dial)
55. yautjarekcah: Black dial Mad cow
56. carman63: EM II Diver (Green); Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate (White Dial)


----------



## [email protected]

carman63 said:


> 1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
> 2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
> 3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady.
> 4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
> 5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
> 6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
> 7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
> 8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
> 9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
> 10. Len S. - Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial
> 11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
> 12. HockeyBrand - Fireman DLC Night Train, Trainmaster Heritage BoLE Rose Gold
> 13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
> 14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
> 15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
> 16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
> 17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
> 18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white
> 19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
> 20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)
> 21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
> 22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster
> 23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)
> 24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)
> 25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
> 26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train
> 27. vf15hammer - EH Mad Cow (white)
> 28. ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
> 29. oldspice - EM II Diver (green), EM II COSC Diver (silver), Mad Cow (white)
> 30. velomane- Fireman Night Train, Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
> 31. Luke - Hydrocarbon Magnate (black)
> 32. DiveTimer-EMII Diver (Green, rubber strap)
> 33.Iceheller-Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I(Black) & Trainmaster Cannonball(white)
> 34. Tantric - Engineer Master II COSC, silver with SS bracelet; Engineer Master II Diver, black/orange w/ SS bracelet (birthday gift for my father)
> 35. cat - Fireman Night Train (red 12 o'clock marker)
> 36. Obie- Hydrocarbon Chrono (white), Heritage Trainmaster 18K (white), Night Train DLC.
> 37 Perrelet - Hydrocarbon Mid Size, Cleveland Express
> 38. Eric L. - Hydrocarbon Chronograph (white dial)
> 39. Smurfe - EMII Diver (Black/Orange dial) Wife has the Ladies 32mm Fireman (black/orange dial)
> 40. acexi - EMII Diver COSC (yellow), EMII Diver (green), Fireman 43 (black / blue), Fireman Night Train DLC
> 41 chatzharris - hydrocarbon Alligator
> 42 Hassiman: Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium Chronograph, Black Face. Worn every day.
> 43. CalDiver: Current collection (May 2008)--Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-white dial, Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-black dial, Fireman Night Train, EM II Moonphase, EM II Diver, Inspector II, Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT I, Engineer II World Timer, 200 Meter Auto Diver DM1012B, Trainmaster Voyager GMT, Conductor Arabic LE, EM II Chronometer LE-gold dial, Trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
> 44. Hot Karl: Fireman 40mm Orange, Stainless Steel Bracelet
> 45. EsseL: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial)
> 46. Glimmer : Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate White Dial; Fireman 43mm Black Dial
> 47. Chong: Ball engineer Master Classic (Orange hand
> 48. Time for Trains: Engineer Master II Grn, CannonBall White dial blk croc, Conductor LE with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order #61 EH Trieste.
> 49. Surgfish : EM II Diver Green
> 50. Geppert: Fireman Night Train, MoonGlow
> 51. bcool: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial)
> 52. dashboy: 2007 Fireman Ionoshpere S/S and Engineer Hyrdocarbon Chrono
> 53. Sam68: Master Engineer II Diver COSC Yellow Bezel
> 54. Sfnewguy: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (Black dial)
> 55. yautjarekcah: Black dial Mad cow
> 56. carman63: EM II Diver (Green); Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate (White Dial)


57. revwes: EH Madcow (white); EM2 Diver (green) and soon to layway DLC Night Train


----------



## GhoulOfTheEast

[email protected] said:


> 57. revwes: EH Madcow (white); EM2 Diver (green) and soon to layway DLC Night Train


58. GhoulOfTheEast: Fireman Ionosphere (Black Dial), awaiting the Airman!


----------



## BF_Hammer

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Len S. - Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial 
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman DLC Night Train, Trainmaster Heritage BoLE Rose Gold
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)
21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster
23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)
24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)
25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. vf15hammer - EH Mad Cow (white)
28. ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. oldspice - EM II Diver (green), EM II COSC Diver (silver), Mad Cow (white)
30. velomane- Fireman Night Train, Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
31. Luke - Hydrocarbon Magnate (black)
32. DiveTimer-EMII Diver (Green, rubber strap)
33.Iceheller-Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I(Black) & Trainmaster Cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - Engineer Master II COSC, silver with SS bracelet; Engineer Master II Diver, black/orange w/ SS bracelet (birthday gift for my father)
35. cat - Fireman Night Train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- Hydrocarbon Chrono (white), Heritage Trainmaster 18K (white), Night Train DLC.
37 Perrelet - Hydrocarbon Mid Size, Cleveland Express
38. Eric L. - Hydrocarbon Chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - EMII Diver (Black/Orange dial) Wife has the Ladies 32mm Fireman (black/orange dial)
40. acexi - EMII Diver COSC (yellow), EMII Diver (green), Fireman 43 (black / blue), Fireman Night Train DLC
41 chatzharris - hydrocarbon Alligator
42 Hassiman: Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium Chronograph, Black Face. Worn every day.
43. CalDiver: Current collection (May 2008)--Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-white dial, Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-black dial, Fireman Night Train, EM II Moonphase, EM II Diver, Inspector II, Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT I, Engineer II World Timer, 200 Meter Auto Diver DM1012B, Trainmaster Voyager GMT, Conductor Arabic LE, EM II Chronometer LE-gold dial, Trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot Karl: Fireman 40mm Orange, Stainless Steel Bracelet
45. EsseL: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial)
46. Glimmer : Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate White Dial; Fireman 43mm Black Dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer Master Classic (Orange hand
48. Time for Trains: Engineer Master II Grn, CannonBall White dial blk croc, Conductor LE with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order #61 EH Trieste.
49. Surgfish : EM II Diver Green
50. Geppert: Fireman Night Train, MoonGlow
51. bcool: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial)
52. dashboy: 2007 Fireman Ionoshpere S/S and Engineer Hyrdocarbon Chrono
53. Sam68: Master Engineer II Diver COSC Yellow Bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (Black dial)
55. yautjarekcah: Black dial Mad cow
56. carman63: EM II Diver (Green); Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate (White Dial)
57. revwes: EH Madcow (white); EM2 Diver (green) and soon to layway DLC Night Train
58. GhoulOfTheEast: Fireman Ionosphere (Black Dial), awaiting the Airman!
59. BF_Hammer: Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti "Mad Cow" (black dial)


----------



## migtomsar2008

Frontierman63 said:


> Trendydandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
> 2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
> 3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady.
> 4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
> 5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
> 6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE
> 7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
> 8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
> 9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
> 10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial
> 11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
> 12. HockeyBrand - Fireman Night Train
> 13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
> 14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
> 15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
> 16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
> 17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
> 18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white
> 
> 
> 
> 19. migtomsar2008 : Engineer Hydrocarbon 11
Click to expand...


----------



## migtomsar2008

Migtomsar2008 Engineer Hydrocarbon 2


----------



## surgfish

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial 
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman Night Train
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
20. Surgfish - EM II Diver (Green) rubber strap


----------



## johannes

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Len S. - Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial 
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman DLC Night Train, Trainmaster Heritage BoLE Rose Gold
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)
21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster
23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)
24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)
25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. vf15hammer - EH Mad Cow (white)
28. ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. oldspice - EM II Diver (green), EM II COSC Diver (silver), Mad Cow (white)
30. velomane- Fireman Night Train, Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
31. Luke - Hydrocarbon Magnate (black)
32. DiveTimer-EMII Diver (Green, rubber strap)
33.Iceheller-Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I(Black) & Trainmaster Cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - Engineer Master II COSC, silver with SS bracelet; Engineer Master II Diver, black/orange w/ SS bracelet (birthday gift for my father)
35. cat - Fireman Night Train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- Hydrocarbon Chrono (white), Heritage Trainmaster 18K (white), Night Train DLC.
37 Perrelet - Hydrocarbon Mid Size, Cleveland Express
38. Eric L. - Hydrocarbon Chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - EMII Diver (Black/Orange dial) Wife has the Ladies 32mm Fireman (black/orange dial)
40. acexi - EMII Diver COSC (yellow), EMII Diver (green), Fireman 43 (black / blue), Fireman Night Train DLC
41 chatzharris - hydrocarbon Alligator
42 Hassiman: Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium Chronograph, Black Face. Worn every day.
43. CalDiver: Current collection (May 2008)--Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-white dial, Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-black dial, Fireman Night Train, EM II Moonphase, EM II Diver, Inspector II, Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT I, Engineer II World Timer, 200 Meter Auto Diver DM1012B, Trainmaster Voyager GMT, Conductor Arabic LE, EM II Chronometer LE-gold dial, Trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot Karl: Fireman 40mm Orange, Stainless Steel Bracelet
45. EsseL: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial)
46. Glimmer : Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate White Dial; Fireman 43mm Black Dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer Master Classic (Orange hand
48. Time for Trains: Engineer Master II Grn, CannonBall White dial blk croc, Conductor LE with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 EH Trieste.
49. Surgfish : EM II Diver Green
50. Geppert: Fireman Night Train, MoonGlow
51. bcool: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial)
52. dashboy: 2007 Fireman Ionoshpere S/S and Engineer Hyrdocarbon Chrono
53. Sam68: Master Engineer II Diver COSC Yellow Bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (Black dial)
55. yautjarekcah: Black dial Mad cow
56. carman63: EM II Diver (Green); Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate (White Dial)
57. revwes: EH Madcow (white); EM2 Diver (green) and soon to layway DLC Night Train
58. GhoulOfTheEast: Fireman Ionosphere (Black Dial), awaiting the Airman!
59. BF_Hammer: Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti "Mad Cow" (black dial)
60. migtomsar2008 : Engineer Hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - EM II Diver (Green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer Master II Chronometer Limited edition, *462/999


----------



## tantric

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Len S. - Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial 
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman DLC Night Train, Trainmaster Heritage BoLE Rose Gold
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)
21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster
23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)
24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)
25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. vf15hammer - EH Mad Cow (white)
28. ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. oldspice - EM II Diver (green), EM II COSC Diver (silver), Mad Cow (white)
30. velomane- Fireman Night Train, Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
31. Luke - Hydrocarbon Magnate (black)
32. DiveTimer-EMII Diver (Green, rubber strap)
33.Iceheller-Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I(Black) & Trainmaster Cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - Engineer Master II COSC, silver with SS bracelet; Engineer Master II Diver, black/orange w/ SS bracelet (birthday gift for my father); Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT I, white dial w/ SS bracelet.
35. cat - Fireman Night Train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- Hydrocarbon Chrono (white), Heritage Trainmaster 18K (white), Night Train DLC.
37 Perrelet - Hydrocarbon Mid Size, Cleveland Express
38. Eric L. - Hydrocarbon Chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - EMII Diver (Black/Orange dial) Wife has the Ladies 32mm Fireman (black/orange dial)
40. acexi - EMII Diver COSC (yellow), EMII Diver (green), Fireman 43 (black / blue), Fireman Night Train DLC
41 chatzharris - hydrocarbon Alligator
42 Hassiman: Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium Chronograph, Black Face. Worn every day.
43. CalDiver: Current collection (May 2008)--Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-white dial, Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-black dial, Fireman Night Train, EM II Moonphase, EM II Diver, Inspector II, Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT I, Engineer II World Timer, 200 Meter Auto Diver DM1012B, Trainmaster Voyager GMT, Conductor Arabic LE, EM II Chronometer LE-gold dial, Trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot Karl: Fireman 40mm Orange, Stainless Steel Bracelet
45. EsseL: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial)
46. Glimmer : Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate White Dial; Fireman 43mm Black Dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer Master Classic (Orange hand
48. Time for Trains: Engineer Master II Grn, CannonBall White dial blk croc, Conductor LE with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 EH Trieste.
49. Surgfish : EM II Diver Green
50. Geppert: Fireman Night Train, MoonGlow
51. bcool: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial)
52. dashboy: 2007 Fireman Ionoshpere S/S and Engineer Hyrdocarbon Chrono
53. Sam68: Master Engineer II Diver COSC Yellow Bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (Black dial)
55. yautjarekcah: Black dial Mad cow
56. carman63: EM II Diver (Green); Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate (White Dial)
57. revwes: EH Madcow (white); EM2 Diver (green) and soon to layway DLC Night Train
58. GhoulOfTheEast: Fireman Ionosphere (Black Dial), awaiting the Airman!
59. BF_Hammer: Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti "Mad Cow" (black dial)
60. migtomsar2008 : Engineer Hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - EM II Diver (Green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer Master II Chronometer Limited edition, *462/999

UPDATED!!!!


----------



## EsseL

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Len S. - Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial 
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman DLC Night Train, Trainmaster Heritage BoLE Rose Gold
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)
21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster
23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)
24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)
25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. vf15hammer - EH Mad Cow (white)
28. ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. oldspice - EM II Diver (green), EM II COSC Diver (silver), Mad Cow (white)
30. velomane- Fireman Night Train, Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
31. Luke - Hydrocarbon Magnate (black)
32. DiveTimer-EMII Diver (Green, rubber strap)
33.Iceheller-Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I(Black) & Trainmaster Cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - Engineer Master II COSC, silver with SS bracelet; Engineer Master II Diver, black/orange w/ SS bracelet (birthday gift for my father); Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT I, white dial w/ SS bracelet.
35. cat - Fireman Night Train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- Hydrocarbon Chrono (white), Heritage Trainmaster 18K (white), Night Train DLC.
37 Perrelet - Hydrocarbon Mid Size, Cleveland Express
38. Eric L. - Hydrocarbon Chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - EMII Diver (Black/Orange dial) Wife has the Ladies 32mm Fireman (black/orange dial)
40. acexi - EMII Diver COSC (yellow), EMII Diver (green), Fireman 43 (black / blue), Fireman Night Train DLC
41 chatzharris - hydrocarbon Alligator
42 Hassiman: Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium Chronograph, Black Face. Worn every day.
43. CalDiver: Current collection (May 2008)--Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-white dial, Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-black dial, Fireman Night Train, EM II Moonphase, EM II Diver, Inspector II, Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT I, Engineer II World Timer, 200 Meter Auto Diver DM1012B, Trainmaster Voyager GMT, Conductor Arabic LE, EM II Chronometer LE-gold dial, Trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot Karl: Fireman 40mm Orange, Stainless Steel Bracelet
45. EsseL: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial); Fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate White Dial; Fireman 43mm Black Dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer Master Classic (Orange hand
48. Time for Trains: Engineer Master II Grn, CannonBall White dial blk croc, Conductor LE with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 EH Trieste.
49. Surgfish : EM II Diver Green
50. Geppert: Fireman Night Train, MoonGlow
51. bcool: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial)
52. dashboy: 2007 Fireman Ionoshpere S/S and Engineer Hyrdocarbon Chrono
53. Sam68: Master Engineer II Diver COSC Yellow Bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (Black dial)
55. yautjarekcah: Black dial Mad cow
56. carman63: EM II Diver (Green); Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate (White Dial)
57. revwes: EH Madcow (white); EM2 Diver (green) and soon to layway DLC Night Train
58. GhoulOfTheEast: Fireman Ionosphere (Black Dial), awaiting the Airman!
59. BF_Hammer: Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti "Mad Cow" (black dial)
60. migtomsar2008 : Engineer Hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - EM II Diver (Green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer Master II Chronometer Limited edition, *462/999

updated again


----------



## alligator

*BALL owner No. 63*

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Len S. - Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial 
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman DLC Night Train, Trainmaster Heritage BoLE Rose Gold
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)
21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster
23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)
24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)
25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. vf15hammer - EH Mad Cow (white)
28. ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. oldspice - EM II Diver (green), EM II COSC Diver (silver), Mad Cow (white)
30. velomane- Fireman Night Train, Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
31. Luke - Hydrocarbon Magnate (black)
32. DiveTimer-EMII Diver (Green, rubber strap)
33.Iceheller-Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I(Black) & Trainmaster Cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - Engineer Master II COSC, silver with SS bracelet; Engineer Master II Diver, black/orange w/ SS bracelet (birthday gift for my father); Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT I, white dial w/ SS bracelet.
35. cat - Fireman Night Train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- Hydrocarbon Chrono (white), Heritage Trainmaster 18K (white), Night Train DLC.
37 Perrelet - Hydrocarbon Mid Size, Cleveland Express
38. Eric L. - Hydrocarbon Chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - EMII Diver (Black/Orange dial) Wife has the Ladies 32mm Fireman (black/orange dial)
40. acexi - EMII Diver COSC (yellow), EMII Diver (green), Fireman 43 (black / blue), Fireman Night Train DLC
41 chatzharris - hydrocarbon Alligator
42 Hassiman: Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium Chronograph, Black Face. Worn every day.
43. CalDiver: Current collection (May 2008)--Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-white dial, Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-black dial, Fireman Night Train, EM II Moonphase, EM II Diver, Inspector II, Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT I, Engineer II World Timer, 200 Meter Auto Diver DM1012B, Trainmaster Voyager GMT, Conductor Arabic LE, EM II Chronometer LE-gold dial, Trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot Karl: Fireman 40mm Orange, Stainless Steel Bracelet
45. EsseL: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial); Fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate White Dial; Fireman 43mm Black Dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer Master Classic (Orange hand
48. Time for Trains: Engineer Master II Grn, CannonBall White dial blk croc, Conductor LE with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 EH Trieste.
49. Surgfish : EM II Diver Green
50. Geppert: Fireman Night Train, MoonGlow
51. bcool: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial)
52. dashboy: 2007 Fireman Ionoshpere S/S and Engineer Hyrdocarbon Chrono
53. Sam68: Master Engineer II Diver COSC Yellow Bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (Black dial)
55. yautjarekcah: Black dial Mad cow
56. carman63: EM II Diver (Green); Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate (White Dial)
57. revwes: EH Madcow (white); EM2 Diver (green) and soon to layway DLC Night Train
58. GhoulOfTheEast: Fireman Ionosphere (Black Dial), awaiting the Airman!
59. BF_Hammer: Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti "Mad Cow" (black dial)
60. migtomsar2008 : Engineer Hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - EM II Diver (Green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer Master II Chronometer Limited edition, *462/999
*63. Alligator*: Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator L.E. No._0259_/1000


----------



## sgpsub68

*Re: BALL owner No. 63*

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Len S. - Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial 
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman DLC Night Train, Trainmaster Heritage BoLE Rose Gold
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)
21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster
23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)
24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)
25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. vf15hammer - EH Mad Cow (white)
28. ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. oldspice - EM II Diver (green), EM II COSC Diver (silver), Mad Cow (white)
30. velomane- Fireman Night Train, Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
31. Luke - Hydrocarbon Magnate (black)
32. DiveTimer-EMII Diver (Green, rubber strap)
33.Iceheller-Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I(Black) & Trainmaster Cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - Engineer Master II COSC, silver with SS bracelet; Engineer Master II Diver, black/orange w/ SS bracelet (birthday gift for my father); Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT I, white dial w/ SS bracelet.
35. cat - Fireman Night Train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- Hydrocarbon Chrono (white), Heritage Trainmaster 18K (white), Night Train DLC.
37 Perrelet - Hydrocarbon Mid Size, Cleveland Express
38. Eric L. - Hydrocarbon Chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - EMII Diver (Black/Orange dial) Wife has the Ladies 32mm Fireman (black/orange dial)
40. acexi - EMII Diver COSC (yellow), EMII Diver (green), Fireman 43 (black / blue), Fireman Night Train DLC
41 chatzharris - hydrocarbon Alligator
42 Hassiman: Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium Chronograph, Black Face. Worn every day.
43. CalDiver: Current collection (May 2008)--Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-white dial, Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-black dial, Fireman Night Train, EM II Moonphase, EM II Diver, Inspector II, Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT I, Engineer II World Timer, 200 Meter Auto Diver DM1012B, Trainmaster Voyager GMT, Conductor Arabic LE, EM II Chronometer LE-gold dial, Trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot Karl: Fireman 40mm Orange, Stainless Steel Bracelet
45. EsseL: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial); Fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate White Dial; Fireman 43mm Black Dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer Master Classic (Orange hand
48. Time for Trains: Engineer Master II Grn, CannonBall White dial blk croc, Conductor LE with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 EH Trieste.
49. Surgfish : EM II Diver Green
50. Geppert: Fireman Night Train, MoonGlow
51. bcool: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial)
52. dashboy: 2007 Fireman Ionoshpere S/S and Engineer Hyrdocarbon Chrono
53. Sam68: Master Engineer II Diver COSC Yellow Bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (Black dial)
55. yautjarekcah: Black dial Mad cow
56. carman63: EM II Diver (Green); Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate (White Dial)
57. revwes: EH Madcow (white); EM2 Diver (green) and soon to layway DLC Night Train
58. GhoulOfTheEast: Fireman Ionosphere (Black Dial), awaiting the Airman!
59. BF_Hammer: Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti "Mad Cow" (black dial)
60. migtomsar2008 : Engineer Hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - EM II Diver (Green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer Master II Chronometer Limited edition, *462/999
63. _Alligator_: Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator L.E. No._0259_/1000
64. sgpsub68: Engineer Hyrdocarbon Alligator L.E. Black Dial. No. 0812/1000


----------



## Cleindian44

*Re: BALL owner No. 63*

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Len S. - Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial 
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman DLC Night Train, Trainmaster Heritage BoLE Rose Gold
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)
21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster
23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)
24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)
25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. vf15hammer - EH Mad Cow (white)
28. ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. oldspice - EM II Diver (green), EM II COSC Diver (silver), Mad Cow (white)
30. velomane- Fireman Night Train, Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
31. Luke - Hydrocarbon Magnate (black)
32. DiveTimer-EMII Diver (Green, rubber strap)
33.Iceheller-Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I(Black) & Trainmaster Cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - Engineer Master II COSC, silver with SS bracelet; Engineer Master II Diver, black/orange w/ SS bracelet (birthday gift for my father); Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT I, white dial w/ SS bracelet.
35. cat - Fireman Night Train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- Hydrocarbon Chrono (white), Heritage Trainmaster 18K (white), Night Train DLC.
37 Perrelet - Hydrocarbon Mid Size, Cleveland Express
38. Eric L. - Hydrocarbon Chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - EMII Diver (Black/Orange dial) Wife has the Ladies 32mm Fireman (black/orange dial)
40. acexi - EMII Diver COSC (yellow), EMII Diver (green), Fireman 43 (black / blue), Fireman Night Train DLC
41 chatzharris - hydrocarbon Alligator
42 Hassiman: Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium Chronograph, Black Face. Worn every day.
43. CalDiver: Current collection (May 2008)--Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-white dial, Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-black dial, Fireman Night Train, EM II Moonphase, EM II Diver, Inspector II, Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT I, Engineer II World Timer, 200 Meter Auto Diver DM1012B, Trainmaster Voyager GMT, Conductor Arabic LE, EM II Chronometer LE-gold dial, Trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot Karl: Fireman 40mm Orange, Stainless Steel Bracelet
45. EsseL: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial); Fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate White Dial; Fireman 43mm Black Dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer Master Classic (Orange hand
48. Time for Trains: Engineer Master II Grn, CannonBall White dial blk croc, Conductor LE with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 EH Trieste.
49. Surgfish : EM II Diver Green
50. Geppert: Fireman Night Train, MoonGlow
51. bcool: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial)
52. dashboy: 2007 Fireman Ionoshpere S/S and Engineer Hyrdocarbon Chrono
53. Sam68: Master Engineer II Diver COSC Yellow Bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (Black dial)
55. yautjarekcah: Black dial Mad cow
56. carman63: EM II Diver (Green); Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate (White Dial)
57. revwes: EH Madcow (white); EM2 Diver (green) and soon to layway DLC Night Train
58. GhoulOfTheEast: Fireman Ionosphere (Black Dial), awaiting the Airman!
59. BF_Hammer: Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti "Mad Cow" (black dial)
60. migtomsar2008 : Engineer Hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - EM II Diver (Green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer Master II Chronometer Limited edition, *462/999
63. _Alligator_: Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator L.E. No._0259_/1000
64. sgpsub68: Engineer Hyrdocarbon Alligator L.E. Black Dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - Night Train DLC


----------



## DoxaDavid

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Len S. - Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial 
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman DLC Night Train, Trainmaster Heritage BoLE Rose Gold
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)
21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster
23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)
24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)
25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. vf15hammer - EH Mad Cow (white)
28. ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. oldspice - EM II Diver (green), EM II COSC Diver (silver), Mad Cow (white)
30. velomane- Fireman Night Train, Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
31. Luke - Hydrocarbon Magnate (black)
32. DiveTimer-EMII Diver (Green, rubber strap)
33.Iceheller-Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I(Black) & Trainmaster Cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - Engineer Master II COSC, silver with SS bracelet; Engineer Master II Diver, black/orange w/ SS bracelet (birthday gift for my father); Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT I, white dial w/ SS bracelet.
35. cat - Fireman Night Train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- Hydrocarbon Chrono (white), Heritage Trainmaster 18K (white), Night Train DLC.
37 Perrelet - Hydrocarbon Mid Size, Cleveland Express
38. Eric L. - Hydrocarbon Chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - EMII Diver (Black/Orange dial) Wife has the Ladies 32mm Fireman (black/orange dial)
40. acexi - EMII Diver COSC (yellow), EMII Diver (green), Fireman 43 (black / blue), Fireman Night Train DLC
41 chatzharris - hydrocarbon Alligator
42 Hassiman: Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium Chronograph, Black Face. Worn every day.
43. CalDiver: Current collection (May 2008)--Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-white dial, Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-black dial, Fireman Night Train, EM II Moonphase, EM II Diver, Inspector II, Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT I, Engineer II World Timer, 200 Meter Auto Diver DM1012B, Trainmaster Voyager GMT, Conductor Arabic LE, EM II Chronometer LE-gold dial, Trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot Karl: Fireman 40mm Orange, Stainless Steel Bracelet
45. EsseL: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial); Fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate White Dial; Fireman 43mm Black Dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer Master Classic (Orange hand
48. Time for Trains: Engineer Master II Grn, CannonBall White dial blk croc, Conductor LE with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 EH Trieste.
49. Surgfish : EM II Diver Green
50. Geppert: Fireman Night Train, MoonGlow
51. bcool: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial)
52. dashboy: 2007 Fireman Ionoshpere S/S and Engineer Hyrdocarbon Chrono
53. Sam68: Master Engineer II Diver COSC Yellow Bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (Black dial)
55. yautjarekcah: Black dial Mad cow
56. carman63: EM II Diver (Green); Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate (White Dial)
57. revwes: EH Madcow (white); EM2 Diver (green) and soon to layway DLC Night Train
58. GhoulOfTheEast: Fireman Ionosphere (Black Dial), awaiting the Airman!
59. BF_Hammer: Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti "Mad Cow" (black dial)
60. migtomsar2008 : Engineer Hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - EM II Diver (Green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer Master II Chronometer Limited edition, *462/999
63. _Alligator_: Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator L.E. No._0259_/1000
64. sgpsub68: Engineer Hyrdocarbon Alligator L.E. Black Dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - Night Train DLC
66.Doxadavid: Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator LE, Albino Dial


----------



## kingothe3putt

ceratos said:


> 1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
> 2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
> 3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady.
> 4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
> 5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
> 6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
> 7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
> 8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
> 9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
> 10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial
> 11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
> 12. HockeyBrand - Fireman Night Train
> 13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
> 14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
> 15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
> 16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
> 17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
> 18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white
> 19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.


20. kingothe3putt-Skylab LE


----------



## shutter7

DoxaDavid said:


> 1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
> 2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
> 3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady.
> 4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
> 5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
> 6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
> 7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
> 8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
> 9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
> 10. Len S. - Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial
> 11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
> 12. HockeyBrand - Fireman DLC Night Train, Trainmaster Heritage BoLE Rose Gold
> 13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
> 14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
> 15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
> 16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
> 17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
> 18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white
> 19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
> 20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)
> 21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
> 22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster
> 23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)
> 24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)
> 25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
> 26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train
> 27. vf15hammer - EH Mad Cow (white)
> 28. ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
> 29. oldspice - EM II Diver (green), EM II COSC Diver (silver), Mad Cow (white)
> 30. velomane- Fireman Night Train, Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
> 31. Luke - Hydrocarbon Magnate (black)
> 32. DiveTimer-EMII Diver (Green, rubber strap)
> 33.Iceheller-Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I(Black) & Trainmaster Cannonball(white)
> 34. Tantric - Engineer Master II COSC, silver with SS bracelet; Engineer Master II Diver, black/orange w/ SS bracelet (birthday gift for my father); Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT I, white dial w/ SS bracelet.
> 35. cat - Fireman Night Train (red 12 o'clock marker)
> 36. Obie- Hydrocarbon Chrono (white), Heritage Trainmaster 18K (white), Night Train DLC.
> 37 Perrelet - Hydrocarbon Mid Size, Cleveland Express
> 38. Eric L. - Hydrocarbon Chronograph (white dial)
> 39. Smurfe - EMII Diver (Black/Orange dial) Wife has the Ladies 32mm Fireman (black/orange dial)
> 40. acexi - EMII Diver COSC (yellow), EMII Diver (green), Fireman 43 (black / blue), Fireman Night Train DLC
> 41 chatzharris - hydrocarbon Alligator
> 42 Hassiman: Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium Chronograph, Black Face. Worn every day.
> 43. CalDiver: Current collection (May 2008)--Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-white dial, Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-black dial, Fireman Night Train, EM II Moonphase, EM II Diver, Inspector II, Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT I, Engineer II World Timer, 200 Meter Auto Diver DM1012B, Trainmaster Voyager GMT, Conductor Arabic LE, EM II Chronometer LE-gold dial, Trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
> 44. Hot Karl: Fireman 40mm Orange, Stainless Steel Bracelet
> 45. EsseL: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial); Fireman 43mm (black|orange)
> 46. Glimmer : Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate White Dial; Fireman 43mm Black Dial
> 47. Chong: Ball engineer Master Classic (Orange hand
> 48. Time for Trains: Engineer Master II Grn, CannonBall White dial blk croc, Conductor LE with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 EH Trieste.
> 49. Surgfish : EM II Diver Green
> 50. Geppert: Fireman Night Train, MoonGlow
> 51. bcool: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial)
> 52. dashboy: 2007 Fireman Ionoshpere S/S and Engineer Hyrdocarbon Chrono
> 53. Sam68: Master Engineer II Diver COSC Yellow Bezel
> 54. Sfnewguy: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (Black dial)
> 55. yautjarekcah: Black dial Mad cow
> 56. carman63: EM II Diver (Green); Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate (White Dial)
> 57. revwes: EH Madcow (white); EM2 Diver (green) and soon to layway DLC Night Train
> 58. GhoulOfTheEast: Fireman Ionosphere (Black Dial), awaiting the Airman!
> 59. BF_Hammer: Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti "Mad Cow" (black dial)
> 60. migtomsar2008 : Engineer Hydrocarbon 11 and 2
> 61. Surgfish - EM II Diver (Green) rubber strap
> 62. Johannes: Engineer Master II Chronometer Limited edition, *462/999
> 63. _Alligator_: Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator L.E. No._0259_/1000
> 64. sgpsub68: Engineer Hyrdocarbon Alligator L.E. Black Dial. No. 0812/1000
> 65. Cleindian44 - Night Train DLC
> 66.Doxadavid: Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator LE, Albino Dial


67. Shutter7: EM II Diver COSC Yellow Bezel


----------



## fmarin

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial 
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman Night Train
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train
20. FMARIN -Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT - Black Face


----------



## netstory

What's this?~
I don't know!
I come from China!This forum is my first forign forum.


----------



## sergiomdivinojr

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial 
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman Night Train
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train
20. FMARIN -Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT - Black Face
21. sergiomdivinojr - Engineer Hydrocarbon Trieste Chrono (White Dial) 850/1000


----------



## obie

You guys are 68 & 69... not 20 and 21...


----------



## ChrisDinIA

DoxaDavid said:


> 1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
> 2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
> 3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady.
> 4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
> 5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
> 6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
> 7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
> 8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
> 9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
> 10. Len S. - Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial
> 11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
> 12. HockeyBrand - Fireman DLC Night Train, Trainmaster Heritage BoLE Rose Gold
> 13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
> 14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
> 15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
> 16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
> 17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
> 18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white
> 19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
> 20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)
> 21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
> 22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster
> 23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)
> 24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)
> 25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
> 26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train
> 27. vf15hammer - EH Mad Cow (white)
> 28. ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
> 29. oldspice - EM II Diver (green), EM II COSC Diver (silver), Mad Cow (white)
> 30. velomane- Fireman Night Train, Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
> 31. Luke - Hydrocarbon Magnate (black)
> 32. DiveTimer-EMII Diver (Green, rubber strap)
> 33.Iceheller-Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I(Black) & Trainmaster Cannonball(white)
> 34. Tantric - Engineer Master II COSC, silver with SS bracelet; Engineer Master II Diver, black/orange w/ SS bracelet (birthday gift for my father); Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT I, white dial w/ SS bracelet.
> 35. cat - Fireman Night Train (red 12 o'clock marker)
> 36. Obie- Hydrocarbon Chrono (white), Heritage Trainmaster 18K (white), Night Train DLC.
> 37 Perrelet - Hydrocarbon Mid Size, Cleveland Express
> 38. Eric L. - Hydrocarbon Chronograph (white dial)
> 39. Smurfe - EMII Diver (Black/Orange dial) Wife has the Ladies 32mm Fireman (black/orange dial)
> 40. acexi - EMII Diver COSC (yellow), EMII Diver (green), Fireman 43 (black / blue), Fireman Night Train DLC
> 41 chatzharris - hydrocarbon Alligator
> 42 Hassiman: Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium Chronograph, Black Face. Worn every day.
> 43. CalDiver: Current collection (May 2008)--Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-white dial, Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-black dial, Fireman Night Train, EM II Moonphase, EM II Diver, Inspector II, Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT I, Engineer II World Timer, 200 Meter Auto Diver DM1012B, Trainmaster Voyager GMT, Conductor Arabic LE, EM II Chronometer LE-gold dial, Trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
> 44. Hot Karl: Fireman 40mm Orange, Stainless Steel Bracelet
> 45. EsseL: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial); Fireman 43mm (black|orange)
> 46. Glimmer : Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate White Dial; Fireman 43mm Black Dial
> 47. Chong: Ball engineer Master Classic (Orange hand
> 48. Time for Trains: Engineer Master II Grn, CannonBall White dial blk croc, Conductor LE with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 EH Trieste.
> 49. Surgfish : EM II Diver Green
> 50. Geppert: Fireman Night Train, MoonGlow
> 51. bcool: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial)
> 52. dashboy: 2007 Fireman Ionoshpere S/S and Engineer Hyrdocarbon Chrono
> 53. Sam68: Master Engineer II Diver COSC Yellow Bezel
> 54. Sfnewguy: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (Black dial)
> 55. yautjarekcah: Black dial Mad cow
> 56. carman63: EM II Diver (Green); Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate (White Dial)
> 57. revwes: EH Madcow (white); EM2 Diver (green) and soon to layway DLC Night Train
> 58. GhoulOfTheEast: Fireman Ionosphere (Black Dial), awaiting the Airman!
> 59. BF_Hammer: Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti "Mad Cow" (black dial)
> 60. migtomsar2008 : Engineer Hydrocarbon 11 and 2
> 61. Surgfish - EM II Diver (Green) rubber strap
> 62. Johannes: Engineer Master II Chronometer Limited edition, *462/999
> 63. _Alligator_: Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator L.E. No._0259_/1000
> 64. sgpsub68: Engineer Hyrdocarbon Alligator L.E. Black Dial. No. 0812/1000
> 65. Cleindian44 - Night Train DLC
> 66.Doxadavid: Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator LE, Albino Dial
> 67. Shutter7: EM II Diver COSC Yellow Bezel
> 68. ChrisDinIA: Engineer Hydrocarbon Trieste


x


----------



## GTI

Originally Posted by *DoxaDavid*  
_1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)_
_2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless_
_3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. _
_4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC_
_5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)_
_6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT_
_7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)_
_8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white_
_9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)_
_10. Len S. - Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial _
_11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK_
_12. HockeyBrand - Fireman DLC Night Train, Trainmaster Heritage BoLE Rose Gold_
_13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase_
_14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase_
_15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train_
_16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)_
_17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk_
_18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white _
_19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train._
_20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)_
_21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)_
_22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster_
_23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)_
_24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)_
_25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train_
_26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train _
_27. vf15hammer - EH Mad Cow (white)_
_28. ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)_
_29. oldspice - EM II Diver (green), EM II COSC Diver (silver), Mad Cow (white)_
_30. velomane- Fireman Night Train, Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)_
_31. Luke - Hydrocarbon Magnate (black)_
_32. DiveTimer-EMII Diver (Green, rubber strap)_
_33.Iceheller-Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I(Black) & Trainmaster Cannonball(white)_
_34. Tantric - Engineer Master II COSC, silver with SS bracelet; Engineer Master II Diver, black/orange w/ SS bracelet (birthday gift for my father); Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT I, white dial w/ SS bracelet._
_35. cat - Fireman Night Train (red 12 o'clock marker)_
_36. Obie- Hydrocarbon Chrono (white), Heritage Trainmaster 18K (white), Night Train DLC._
_37 Perrelet - Hydrocarbon Mid Size, Cleveland Express_
_38. Eric L. - Hydrocarbon Chronograph (white dial)_
_39. Smurfe - EMII Diver (Black/Orange dial) Wife has the Ladies 32mm Fireman (black/orange dial)_
_40. acexi - EMII Diver COSC (yellow), EMII Diver (green), Fireman 43 (black / blue), Fireman Night Train DLC_
_41 chatzharris - hydrocarbon Alligator_
_42 Hassiman: Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium Chronograph, Black Face. Worn every day._
_43. CalDiver: Current collection (May 2008)--Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-white dial, Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-black dial, Fireman Night Train, EM II Moonphase, EM II Diver, Inspector II, Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT I, Engineer II World Timer, 200 Meter Auto Diver DM1012B, Trainmaster Voyager GMT, Conductor Arabic LE, EM II Chronometer LE-gold dial, Trainmaster (vintage 1960's model)._
_44. Hot Karl: Fireman 40mm Orange, Stainless Steel Bracelet_
_45. EsseL: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial); Fireman 43mm (black|orange)_
_46. Glimmer : Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate White Dial; Fireman 43mm Black Dial_
_47. Chong: Ball engineer Master Classic (Orange hand_
_48. Time for Trains: Engineer Master II Grn, CannonBall White dial blk croc, Conductor LE with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 EH Trieste._
_49. Surgfish : EM II Diver Green_
_50. Geppert: Fireman Night Train, MoonGlow_
_51. bcool: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial)_
_52. dashboy: 2007 Fireman Ionoshpere S/S and Engineer Hyrdocarbon Chrono_
_53. Sam68: Master Engineer II Diver COSC Yellow Bezel_
_54. Sfnewguy: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (Black dial)_
_55. yautjarekcah: Black dial Mad cow_
_56. carman63: EM II Diver (Green); Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate (White Dial)_
_57. revwes: EH Madcow (white); EM2 Diver (green) and soon to layway DLC Night Train_
_58. GhoulOfTheEast: Fireman Ionosphere (Black Dial), awaiting the Airman!_
_59. BF_Hammer: Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti "Mad Cow" (black dial)_
_60. migtomsar2008 : Engineer Hydrocarbon 11 and 2_
_61. Surgfish - EM II Diver (Green) rubber strap_
_62. Johannes: Engineer Master II Chronometer Limited edition, *462/999_
_63. Alligator: Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator L.E. No.0259/1000_
_64. sgpsub68: Engineer Hyrdocarbon Alligator L.E. Black Dial. No. 0812/1000_
_65. Cleindian44 - Night Train DLC_
_66.Doxadavid: Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator LE, Albino Dial_
_67. Shutter7: EM II Diver COSC Yellow Bezel_
_68. ChrisDinIA: Engineer Hydrocarbon Trieste_
_69. GTI: Skylab (Black)_


----------



## KCS

GTI said:


> Originally Posted by *DoxaDavid*
> _1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)_
> _2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless_
> _3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. _
> _4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC_
> _5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)_
> _6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT_
> _7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)_
> _8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white_
> _9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)_
> _10. Len S. - Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial _
> _11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK_
> _12. HockeyBrand - Fireman DLC Night Train, Trainmaster Heritage BoLE Rose Gold_
> _13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase_
> _14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase_
> _15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train_
> _16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)_
> _17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk_
> _18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white _
> _19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train._
> _20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)_
> _21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)_
> _22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster_
> _23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)_
> _24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)_
> _25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train_
> _26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train _
> _27. vf15hammer - EH Mad Cow (white)_
> _28. ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)_
> _29. oldspice - EM II Diver (green), EM II COSC Diver (silver), Mad Cow (white)_
> _30. velomane- Fireman Night Train, Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)_
> _31. Luke - Hydrocarbon Magnate (black)_
> _32. DiveTimer-EMII Diver (Green, rubber strap)_
> _33.Iceheller-Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I(Black) & Trainmaster Cannonball(white)_
> _34. Tantric - Engineer Master II COSC, silver with SS bracelet; Engineer Master II Diver, black/orange w/ SS bracelet (birthday gift for my father); Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT I, white dial w/ SS bracelet._
> _35. cat - Fireman Night Train (red 12 o'clock marker)_
> _36. Obie- Hydrocarbon Chrono (white), Heritage Trainmaster 18K (white), Night Train DLC._
> _37 Perrelet - Hydrocarbon Mid Size, Cleveland Express_
> _38. Eric L. - Hydrocarbon Chronograph (white dial)_
> _39. Smurfe - EMII Diver (Black/Orange dial) Wife has the Ladies 32mm Fireman (black/orange dial)_
> _40. acexi - EMII Diver COSC (yellow), EMII Diver (green), Fireman 43 (black / blue), Fireman Night Train DLC_
> _41 chatzharris - hydrocarbon Alligator_
> _42 Hassiman: Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium Chronograph, Black Face. Worn every day._
> _43. CalDiver: Current collection (May 2008)--Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-white dial, Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-black dial, Fireman Night Train, EM II Moonphase, EM II Diver, Inspector II, Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT I, Engineer II World Timer, 200 Meter Auto Diver DM1012B, Trainmaster Voyager GMT, Conductor Arabic LE, EM II Chronometer LE-gold dial, Trainmaster (vintage 1960's model)._
> _44. Hot Karl: Fireman 40mm Orange, Stainless Steel Bracelet_
> _45. EsseL: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial); Fireman 43mm (black|orange)_
> _46. Glimmer : Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate White Dial; Fireman 43mm Black Dial_
> _47. Chong: Ball engineer Master Classic (Orange hand_
> _48. Time for Trains: Engineer Master II Grn, CannonBall White dial blk croc, Conductor LE with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 EH Trieste._
> _49. Surgfish : EM II Diver Green_
> _50. Geppert: Fireman Night Train, MoonGlow_
> _51. bcool: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial)_
> _52. dashboy: 2007 Fireman Ionoshpere S/S and Engineer Hyrdocarbon Chrono_
> _53. Sam68: Master Engineer II Diver COSC Yellow Bezel_
> _54. Sfnewguy: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (Black dial)_
> _55. yautjarekcah: Black dial Mad cow_
> _56. carman63: EM II Diver (Green); Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate (White Dial)_
> _57. revwes: EH Madcow (white); EM2 Diver (green) and soon to layway DLC Night Train_
> _58. GhoulOfTheEast: Fireman Ionosphere (Black Dial), awaiting the Airman!_
> _59. BF_Hammer: Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti "Mad Cow" (black dial)_
> _60. migtomsar2008 : Engineer Hydrocarbon 11 and 2_
> _61. Surgfish - EM II Diver (Green) rubber strap_
> _62. Johannes: Engineer Master II Chronometer Limited edition, *462/999_
> _63. Alligator: Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator L.E. No.0259/1000_
> _64. sgpsub68: Engineer Hyrdocarbon Alligator L.E. Black Dial. No. 0812/1000_
> _65. Cleindian44 - Night Train DLC_
> _66.Doxadavid: Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator LE, Albino Dial_
> _67. Shutter7: EM II Diver COSC Yellow Bezel_
> _68. ChrisDinIA: Engineer Hydrocarbon Trieste_
> _69. GTI: Skylab (Black)_


70. KCS: EMII Diver (Green)


----------



## stan_felczak

Bluesman Trainmaster Moonlight Special , Engineer Master 11 Aviater


----------



## nimbushopper

20. Nimbushopper-EHC II, Fireman 43


----------



## nimbushopper

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial 
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman Night Train
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
20. Nimbushopper- EHC II, Fireman 43


----------



## Azriel1128

Originally Posted by *GTI*  
_Originally Posted by *DoxaDavid*  _
_1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)_
_2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless_
_3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. _
_4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC_
_5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)_
_6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT_
_7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)_
_8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white_
_9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)_
_10. Len S. - Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial _
_11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK_
_12. HockeyBrand - Fireman DLC Night Train, Trainmaster Heritage BoLE Rose Gold_
_13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase_
_14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase_
_15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train_
_16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)_
_17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk_
_18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white _
_19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train._
_20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)_
_21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)_
_22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster_
_23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)_
_24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)_
_25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train_
_26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train _
_27. vf15hammer - EH Mad Cow (white)_
_28. ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)_
_29. oldspice - EM II Diver (green), EM II COSC Diver (silver), Mad Cow (white)_
_30. velomane- Fireman Night Train, Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)_
_31. Luke - Hydrocarbon Magnate (black)_
_32. DiveTimer-EMII Diver (Green, rubber strap)_
_33.Iceheller-Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I(Black) & Trainmaster Cannonball(white)_
_34. Tantric - Engineer Master II COSC, silver with SS bracelet; Engineer Master II Diver, black/orange w/ SS bracelet (birthday gift for my father); Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT I, white dial w/ SS bracelet._
_35. cat - Fireman Night Train (red 12 o'clock marker)_
_36. Obie- Hydrocarbon Chrono (white), Heritage Trainmaster 18K (white), Night Train DLC._
_37 Perrelet - Hydrocarbon Mid Size, Cleveland Express_
_38. Eric L. - Hydrocarbon Chronograph (white dial)_
_39. Smurfe - EMII Diver (Black/Orange dial) Wife has the Ladies 32mm Fireman (black/orange dial)_
_40. acexi - EMII Diver COSC (yellow), EMII Diver (green), Fireman 43 (black / blue), Fireman Night Train DLC_
_41 chatzharris - hydrocarbon Alligator_
_42 Hassiman: Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium Chronograph, Black Face. Worn every day._
_43. CalDiver: Current collection (May 2008)--Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-white dial, Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-black dial, Fireman Night Train, EM II Moonphase, EM II Diver, Inspector II, Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT I, Engineer II World Timer, 200 Meter Auto Diver DM1012B, Trainmaster Voyager GMT, Conductor Arabic LE, EM II Chronometer LE-gold dial, Trainmaster (vintage 1960's model)._
_44. Hot Karl: Fireman 40mm Orange, Stainless Steel Bracelet_
_45. EsseL: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial); Fireman 43mm (black|orange)_
_46. Glimmer : Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate White Dial; Fireman 43mm Black Dial_
_47. Chong: Ball engineer Master Classic (Orange hand_
_48. Time for Trains: Engineer Master II Grn, CannonBall White dial blk croc, Conductor LE with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 EH Trieste._
_49. Surgfish : EM II Diver Green_
_50. Geppert: Fireman Night Train, MoonGlow_
_51. bcool: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial)_
_52. dashboy: 2007 Fireman Ionoshpere S/S and Engineer Hyrdocarbon Chrono_
_53. Sam68: Master Engineer II Diver COSC Yellow Bezel_
_54. Sfnewguy: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (Black dial)_
_55. yautjarekcah: Black dial Mad cow_
_56. carman63: EM II Diver (Green); Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate (White Dial)_
_57. revwes: EH Madcow (white); EM2 Diver (green) and soon to layway DLC Night Train_
_58. GhoulOfTheEast: Fireman Ionosphere (Black Dial), awaiting the Airman!_
_59. BF_Hammer: Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti "Mad Cow" (black dial)_
_60. migtomsar2008 : Engineer Hydrocarbon 11 and 2_
_61. Surgfish - EM II Diver (Green) rubber strap_
_62. Johannes: Engineer Master II Chronometer Limited edition, *462/999_
_63. Alligator: Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator L.E. No.0259/1000_
_64. sgpsub68: Engineer Hyrdocarbon Alligator L.E. Black Dial. No. 0812/1000_
_65. Cleindian44 - Night Train DLC_
_66.Doxadavid: Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator LE, Albino Dial_
_67. Shutter7: EM II Diver COSC Yellow Bezel_
_68. ChrisDinIA: Engineer Hydrocarbon Trieste_
_69. GTI: Skylab (Black)_
_70. KCS : EM II Diver (Green)_
_71. Azriel1128 :Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti "Mad Cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap_


----------



## ttomczak

_1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)_
_2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless_
_3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. _
_4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC_
_5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)_
_6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT_
_7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)_
_8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white_
_9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)_
_10. Len S. - Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial _
_11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK_
_12. HockeyBrand - Fireman DLC Night Train, Trainmaster Heritage BoLE Rose Gold_
_13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase_
_14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase_
_15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train_
_16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)_
_17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk_
_18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white _
_19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train._
_20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)_
_21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)_
_22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster_
_23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)_
_24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)_
_25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train_
_26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train _
_27. vf15hammer - EH Mad Cow (white)_
_28. ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)_
_29. oldspice - EM II Diver (green), EM II COSC Diver (silver), Mad Cow (white)_
_30. velomane- Fireman Night Train, Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)_
_31. Luke - Hydrocarbon Magnate (black)_
_32. DiveTimer-EMII Diver (Green, rubber strap)_
_33.Iceheller-Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I(Black) & Trainmaster Cannonball(white)_
_34. Tantric - Engineer Master II COSC, silver with SS bracelet; Engineer Master II Diver, black/orange w/ SS bracelet (birthday gift for my father); Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT I, white dial w/ SS bracelet._
_35. cat - Fireman Night Train (red 12 o'clock marker)_
_36. Obie- Hydrocarbon Chrono (white), Heritage Trainmaster 18K (white), Night Train DLC._
_37 Perrelet - Hydrocarbon Mid Size, Cleveland Express_
_38. Eric L. - Hydrocarbon Chronograph (white dial)_
_39. Smurfe - EMII Diver (Black/Orange dial) Wife has the Ladies 32mm Fireman (black/orange dial)_
_40. acexi - EMII Diver COSC (yellow), EMII Diver (green), Fireman 43 (black / blue), Fireman Night Train DLC_
_41 chatzharris - hydrocarbon Alligator_
_42 Hassiman: Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium Chronograph, Black Face. Worn every day._
_43. CalDiver: Current collection (May 2008)--Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-white dial, Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-black dial, Fireman Night Train, EM II Moonphase, EM II Diver, Inspector II, Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT I, Engineer II World Timer, 200 Meter Auto Diver DM1012B, Trainmaster Voyager GMT, Conductor Arabic LE, EM II Chronometer LE-gold dial, Trainmaster (vintage 1960's model)._
_44. Hot Karl: Fireman 40mm Orange, Stainless Steel Bracelet_
_45. EsseL: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial); Fireman 43mm (black|orange)_
_46. Glimmer : Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate White Dial; Fireman 43mm Black Dial_
_47. Chong: Ball engineer Master Classic (Orange hand_
_48. Time for Trains: Engineer Master II Grn, CannonBall White dial blk croc, Conductor LE with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 EH Trieste._
_49. Surgfish : EM II Diver Green_
_50. Geppert: Fireman Night Train, MoonGlow_
_51. bcool: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial)_
_52. dashboy: 2007 Fireman Ionoshpere S/S and Engineer Hyrdocarbon Chrono_
_53. Sam68: Master Engineer II Diver COSC Yellow Bezel_
_54. Sfnewguy: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (Black dial)_
_55. yautjarekcah: Black dial Mad cow_
_56. carman63: EM II Diver (Green); Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate (White Dial)_
_57. revwes: EH Madcow (white); EM2 Diver (green) and soon to layway DLC Night Train_
_58. GhoulOfTheEast: Fireman Ionosphere (Black Dial), awaiting the Airman!_
_59. BF_Hammer: Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti "Mad Cow" (black dial)_
_60. migtomsar2008 : Engineer Hydrocarbon 11 and 2_
_61. Surgfish - EM II Diver (Green) rubber strap_
_62. Johannes: Engineer Master II Chronometer Limited edition, *462/999_
_63. Alligator: Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator L.E. No.0259/1000_
_64. sgpsub68: Engineer Hyrdocarbon Alligator L.E. Black Dial. No. 0812/1000_
_65. Cleindian44 - Night Train DLC_
_66.Doxadavid: Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator LE, Albino Dial_
_67. Shutter7: EM II Diver COSC Yellow Bezel_
_68. ChrisDinIA: Engineer Hydrocarbon Trieste_
_69. GTI: Skylab (Black)_
_70. KCS : EM II Diver (Green)_
_71. Azriel1128 :Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti "Mad Cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap_
72. TTomczak: Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (white dial)


----------



## greatday

Wow I didnt knew about the ball watch company at all I searched it in net and they well awsome I wish I had one , but unfortunately they are too expensive:roll:


----------



## ChuckMiller

Added myself to #73 down below


ttomczak said:


> _1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)_
> _2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless_
> _3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. _
> _4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC_
> _5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)_
> _6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT_
> _7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)_
> _8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white_
> _9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)_
> _10. Len S. - Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial _
> _11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK_
> _12. HockeyBrand - Fireman DLC Night Train, Trainmaster Heritage BoLE Rose Gold_
> _13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase_
> _14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase_
> _15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train_
> _16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)_
> _17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk_
> _18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white _
> _19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train._
> _20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)_
> _21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)_
> _22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster_
> _23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)_
> _24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)_
> _25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train_
> _26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train _
> _27. vf15hammer - EH Mad Cow (white)_
> _28. ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)_
> _29. oldspice - EM II Diver (green), EM II COSC Diver (silver), Mad Cow (white)_
> _30. velomane- Fireman Night Train, Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)_
> _31. Luke - Hydrocarbon Magnate (black)_
> _32. DiveTimer-EMII Diver (Green, rubber strap)_
> _33.Iceheller-Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I(Black) & Trainmaster Cannonball(white)_
> _34. Tantric - Engineer Master II COSC, silver with SS bracelet; Engineer Master II Diver, black/orange w/ SS bracelet (birthday gift for my father); Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT I, white dial w/ SS bracelet._
> _35. cat - Fireman Night Train (red 12 o'clock marker)_
> _36. Obie- Hydrocarbon Chrono (white), Heritage Trainmaster 18K (white), Night Train DLC._
> _37 Perrelet - Hydrocarbon Mid Size, Cleveland Express_
> _38. Eric L. - Hydrocarbon Chronograph (white dial)_
> _39. Smurfe - EMII Diver (Black/Orange dial) Wife has the Ladies 32mm Fireman (black/orange dial)_
> _40. acexi - EMII Diver COSC (yellow), EMII Diver (green), Fireman 43 (black / blue), Fireman Night Train DLC_
> _41 chatzharris - hydrocarbon Alligator_
> _42 Hassiman: Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium Chronograph, Black Face. Worn every day._
> _43. CalDiver: Current collection (May 2008)--Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-white dial, Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-black dial, Fireman Night Train, EM II Moonphase, EM II Diver, Inspector II, Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT I, Engineer II World Timer, 200 Meter Auto Diver DM1012B, Trainmaster Voyager GMT, Conductor Arabic LE, EM II Chronometer LE-gold dial, Trainmaster (vintage 1960's model)._
> _44. Hot Karl: Fireman 40mm Orange, Stainless Steel Bracelet_
> _45. EsseL: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial); Fireman 43mm (black|orange)_
> _46. Glimmer : Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate White Dial; Fireman 43mm Black Dial_
> _47. Chong: Ball engineer Master Classic (Orange hand_
> _48. Time for Trains: Engineer Master II Grn, CannonBall White dial blk croc, Conductor LE with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 EH Trieste._
> _49. Surgfish : EM II Diver Green_
> _50. Geppert: Fireman Night Train, MoonGlow_
> _51. bcool: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial)_
> _52. dashboy: 2007 Fireman Ionoshpere S/S and Engineer Hyrdocarbon Chrono_
> _53. Sam68: Master Engineer II Diver COSC Yellow Bezel_
> _54. Sfnewguy: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (Black dial)_
> _55. yautjarekcah: Black dial Mad cow_
> _56. carman63: EM II Diver (Green); Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate (White Dial)_
> _57. revwes: EH Madcow (white); EM2 Diver (green) and soon to layway DLC Night Train_
> _58. GhoulOfTheEast: Fireman Ionosphere (Black Dial), awaiting the Airman!_
> _59. BF_Hammer: Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti "Mad Cow" (black dial)_
> _60. migtomsar2008 : Engineer Hydrocarbon 11 and 2_
> _61. Surgfish - EM II Diver (Green) rubber strap_
> _62. Johannes: Engineer Master II Chronometer Limited edition, *462/999_
> _63. Alligator: Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator L.E. No.0259/1000_
> _64. sgpsub68: Engineer Hyrdocarbon Alligator L.E. Black Dial. No. 0812/1000_
> _65. Cleindian44 - Night Train DLC_
> _66.Doxadavid: Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator LE, Albino Dial_
> _67. Shutter7: EM II Diver COSC Yellow Bezel_
> _68. ChrisDinIA: Engineer Hydrocarbon Trieste_
> _69. GTI: Skylab (Black)_
> _70. KCS : EM II Diver (Green)_
> _71. Azriel1128 :Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti "Mad Cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap_
> 72. TTomczak: Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (white dial)
> 73. ChuckMiller: Alligator black dial #670 (I am the 3rd or 4th owner)


----------



## OILMAN

ceratos said:


> 1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
> 2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
> 3. Roberev - trainmaster 60 seconds and louisville & indiana; fireman night train (black and white), 40mm, and ionosphere; engineer master ii classic, chronometer le, diver, diver cosc; hydrocarbon alligator, mad cow, classic ii; and conductor chronograph le, and arabic lady.
> 4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
> 5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
> 6.tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
> 7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
> 8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
> 9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
> 10. Engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial
> 11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
> 12. Hockeybrand - fireman night train
> 13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
> 14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
> 15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
> 16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
> 17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
> 18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white
> 19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.


 20.oilman-aviator..soon fireman


----------



## iced_theater

_1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Len S. - Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial 
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman DLC Night Train, Trainmaster Heritage BoLE Rose Gold
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)
21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster
23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)
24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)
25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. vf15hammer - EH Mad Cow (white)
28. ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. oldspice - EM II Diver (green), EM II COSC Diver (silver), Mad Cow (white)
30. velomane- Fireman Night Train, Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
31. Luke - Hydrocarbon Magnate (black)
32. DiveTimer-EMII Diver (Green, rubber strap)
33.Iceheller-Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I(Black) & Trainmaster Cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - Engineer Master II COSC, silver with SS bracelet; Engineer Master II Diver, black/orange w/ SS bracelet (birthday gift for my father); Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT I, white dial w/ SS bracelet.
35. cat - Fireman Night Train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- Hydrocarbon Chrono (white), Heritage Trainmaster 18K (white), Night Train DLC.
37 Perrelet - Hydrocarbon Mid Size, Cleveland Express
38. Eric L. - Hydrocarbon Chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - EMII Diver (Black/Orange dial) Wife has the Ladies 32mm Fireman (black/orange dial)
40. acexi - EMII Diver COSC (yellow), EMII Diver (green), Fireman 43 (black / blue), Fireman Night Train DLC
41 chatzharris - hydrocarbon Alligator
42 Hassiman: Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium Chronograph, Black Face. Worn every day.
43. CalDiver: Current collection (May 2008)--Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-white dial, Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-black dial, Fireman Night Train, EM II Moonphase, EM II Diver, Inspector II, Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT I, Engineer II World Timer, 200 Meter Auto Diver DM1012B, Trainmaster Voyager GMT, Conductor Arabic LE, EM II Chronometer LE-gold dial, Trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot Karl: Fireman 40mm Orange, Stainless Steel Bracelet
45. EsseL: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial); Fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate White Dial; Fireman 43mm Black Dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer Master Classic (Orange hand
48. Time for Trains: Engineer Master II Grn, CannonBall White dial blk croc, Conductor LE with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 EH Trieste.
49. Surgfish : EM II Diver Green
50. Geppert: Fireman Night Train, MoonGlow
51. bcool: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial)
52. dashboy: 2007 Fireman Ionoshpere S/S and Engineer Hyrdocarbon Chrono
53. Sam68: Master Engineer II Diver COSC Yellow Bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (Black dial)
55. yautjarekcah: Black dial Mad cow
56. carman63: EM II Diver (Green); Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate (White Dial)
57. revwes: EH Madcow (white); EM2 Diver (green) and soon to layway DLC Night Train
58. GhoulOfTheEast: Fireman Ionosphere (Black Dial), awaiting the Airman!
59. BF_Hammer: Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti "Mad Cow" (black dial)
60. migtomsar2008 : Engineer Hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - EM II Diver (Green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer Master II Chronometer Limited edition, *462/999
63. Alligator: Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator L.E. No.0259/1000
64. sgpsub68: Engineer Hyrdocarbon Alligator L.E. Black Dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - Night Train DLC
66.Doxadavid: Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator LE, Albino Dial
67. Shutter7: EM II Diver COSC Yellow Bezel
68. ChrisDinIA: Engineer Hydrocarbon Trieste
69. GTI: Skylab (Black)
70. KCS : EM II Diver (Green)
71. Azriel1128 :Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti "Mad Cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. TTomczak: Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (white dial)
73. ChuckMiller: Alligator black dial #670 (I am the 3rd or 4th owner)_
_74. [email protected]: Bluesman Trainmaster Moonlight Special, Engineer Master II Aviator_
_75. iced_theater: Engineer Master II - Aviator_


----------



## Choptop

_1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Len S. - Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial 
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman DLC Night Train, Trainmaster Heritage BoLE Rose Gold
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)
21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster
23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)
24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)
25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. vf15hammer - EH Mad Cow (white)
28. ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. oldspice - EM II Diver (green), EM II COSC Diver (silver), Mad Cow (white)
30. velomane- Fireman Night Train, Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
31. Luke - Hydrocarbon Magnate (black)
32. DiveTimer-EMII Diver (Green, rubber strap)
33.Iceheller-Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I(Black) & Trainmaster Cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - Engineer Master II COSC, silver with SS bracelet; Engineer Master II Diver, black/orange w/ SS bracelet (birthday gift for my father); Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT I, white dial w/ SS bracelet.
35. cat - Fireman Night Train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- Hydrocarbon Chrono (white), Heritage Trainmaster 18K (white), Night Train DLC.
37 Perrelet - Hydrocarbon Mid Size, Cleveland Express
38. Eric L. - Hydrocarbon Chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - EMII Diver (Black/Orange dial) Wife has the Ladies 32mm Fireman (black/orange dial)
40. acexi - EMII Diver COSC (yellow), EMII Diver (green), Fireman 43 (black / blue), Fireman Night Train DLC
41 chatzharris - hydrocarbon Alligator
42 Hassiman: Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium Chronograph, Black Face. Worn every day.
43. CalDiver: Current collection (May 2008)--Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-white dial, Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-black dial, Fireman Night Train, EM II Moonphase, EM II Diver, Inspector II, Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT I, Engineer II World Timer, 200 Meter Auto Diver DM1012B, Trainmaster Voyager GMT, Conductor Arabic LE, EM II Chronometer LE-gold dial, Trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot Karl: Fireman 40mm Orange, Stainless Steel Bracelet
45. EsseL: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial); Fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate White Dial; Fireman 43mm Black Dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer Master Classic (Orange hand
48. Time for Trains: Engineer Master II Grn, CannonBall White dial blk croc, Conductor LE with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 EH Trieste.
49. Surgfish : EM II Diver Green
50. Geppert: Fireman Night Train, MoonGlow
51. bcool: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial)
52. dashboy: 2007 Fireman Ionoshpere S/S and Engineer Hyrdocarbon Chrono
53. Sam68: Master Engineer II Diver COSC Yellow Bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (Black dial)
55. yautjarekcah: Black dial Mad cow
56. carman63: EM II Diver (Green); Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate (White Dial)
57. revwes: EH Madcow (white); EM2 Diver (green) and soon to layway DLC Night Train
58. GhoulOfTheEast: Fireman Ionosphere (Black Dial), awaiting the Airman!
59. BF_Hammer: Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti "Mad Cow" (black dial)
60. migtomsar2008 : Engineer Hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - EM II Diver (Green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer Master II Chronometer Limited edition, *462/999
63. Alligator: Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator L.E. No.0259/1000
64. sgpsub68: Engineer Hyrdocarbon Alligator L.E. Black Dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - Night Train DLC
66.Doxadavid: Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator LE, Albino Dial
67. Shutter7: EM II Diver COSC Yellow Bezel
68. ChrisDinIA: Engineer Hydrocarbon Trieste
69. GTI: Skylab (Black)
70. KCS : EM II Diver (Green)
71. Azriel1128 :Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti "Mad Cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. TTomczak: Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (white dial)
73. ChuckMiller: Alligator black dial #670 (I am the 3rd or 4th owner)_
_74. [email protected]: Bluesman Trainmaster Moonlight Special, Engineer Master II Aviator_
_75. iced_theater: Engineer Master II - Aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman Ionoshpere Chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
_


----------



## BlackAngel

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Len S. - Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial 
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman DLC Night Train, Trainmaster Heritage BoLE Rose Gold
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)
21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster
23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)
24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)
25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. vf15hammer - EH Mad Cow (white)
28. ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. oldspice - EM II Diver (green), EM II COSC Diver (silver), Mad Cow (white)
30. velomane- Fireman Night Train, Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
31. Luke - Hydrocarbon Magnate (black)
32. DiveTimer-EMII Diver (Green, rubber strap)
33.Iceheller-Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I(Black) & Trainmaster Cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - Engineer Master II COSC, silver with SS bracelet; Engineer Master II Diver, black/orange w/ SS bracelet (birthday gift for my father); Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT I, white dial w/ SS bracelet.
35. cat - Fireman Night Train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- Hydrocarbon Chrono (white), Heritage Trainmaster 18K (white), Night Train DLC.
37 Perrelet - Hydrocarbon Mid Size, Cleveland Express
38. Eric L. - Hydrocarbon Chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - EMII Diver (Black/Orange dial) Wife has the Ladies 32mm Fireman (black/orange dial)
40. acexi - EMII Diver COSC (yellow), EMII Diver (green), Fireman 43 (black / blue), Fireman Night Train DLC
41 chatzharris - hydrocarbon Alligator
42 Hassiman: Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium Chronograph, Black Face. Worn every day.
43. CalDiver: Current collection (May 2008)--Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-white dial, Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-black dial, Fireman Night Train, EM II Moonphase, EM II Diver, Inspector II, Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT I, Engineer II World Timer, 200 Meter Auto Diver DM1012B, Trainmaster Voyager GMT, Conductor Arabic LE, EM II Chronometer LE-gold dial, Trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot Karl: Fireman 40mm Orange, Stainless Steel Bracelet
45. EsseL: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial); Fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate White Dial; Fireman 43mm Black Dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer Master Classic (Orange hand
48. Time for Trains: Engineer Master II Grn, CannonBall White dial blk croc, Conductor LE with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 EH Trieste.
49. Surgfish : EM II Diver Green
50. Geppert: Fireman Night Train, MoonGlow
51. bcool: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial)
52. dashboy: 2007 Fireman Ionoshpere S/S and Engineer Hyrdocarbon Chrono
53. Sam68: Master Engineer II Diver COSC Yellow Bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (Black dial)
55. yautjarekcah: Black dial Mad cow
56. carman63: EM II Diver (Green); Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate (White Dial)
57. revwes: EH Madcow (white); EM2 Diver (green) and soon to layway DLC Night Train
58. GhoulOfTheEast: Fireman Ionosphere (Black Dial), awaiting the Airman!
59. BF_Hammer: Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti "Mad Cow" (black dial)
60. migtomsar2008 : Engineer Hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - EM II Diver (Green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer Master II Chronometer Limited edition, *462/999
63. Alligator: Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator L.E. No.0259/1000
64. sgpsub68: Engineer Hyrdocarbon Alligator L.E. Black Dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - Night Train DLC
66.Doxadavid: Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator LE, Albino Dial
67. Shutter7: EM II Diver COSC Yellow Bezel
68. ChrisDinIA: Engineer Hydrocarbon Trieste
69. GTI: Skylab (Black)
70. KCS : EM II Diver (Green)
71. Azriel1128 :Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti "Mad Cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. TTomczak: Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (white dial)
73. ChuckMiller: Alligator black dial #670 (I am the 3rd or 4th owner)
74. [email protected]: Bluesman Trainmaster Moonlight Special, Engineer Master II Aviator
75. iced_theater: Engineer Master II - Aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman Ionoshpere Chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: BlackAngel: EMII Green Diver; Aviator; Fireman Ionosphere; Cannonball White Dial


----------



## mugen_jon

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Len S. - Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial 
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman DLC Night Train, Trainmaster Heritage BoLE Rose Gold
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)
21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster
23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)
24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)
25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. vf15hammer - EH Mad Cow (white)
28. ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. oldspice - EM II Diver (green), EM II COSC Diver (silver), Mad Cow (white)
30. velomane- Fireman Night Train, Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
31. Luke - Hydrocarbon Magnate (black)
32. DiveTimer-EMII Diver (Green, rubber strap)
33.Iceheller-Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I(Black) & Trainmaster Cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - Engineer Master II COSC, silver with SS bracelet; Engineer Master II Diver, black/orange w/ SS bracelet (birthday gift for my father); Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT I, white dial w/ SS bracelet.
35. cat - Fireman Night Train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- Hydrocarbon Chrono (white), Heritage Trainmaster 18K (white), Night Train DLC.
37 Perrelet - Hydrocarbon Mid Size, Cleveland Express
38. Eric L. - Hydrocarbon Chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - EMII Diver (Black/Orange dial) Wife has the Ladies 32mm Fireman (black/orange dial)
40. acexi - EMII Diver COSC (yellow), EMII Diver (green), Fireman 43 (black / blue), Fireman Night Train DLC
41 chatzharris - hydrocarbon Alligator
42 Hassiman: Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium Chronograph, Black Face. Worn every day.
43. CalDiver: Current collection (May 2008)--Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-white dial, Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-black dial, Fireman Night Train, EM II Moonphase, EM II Diver, Inspector II, Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT I, Engineer II World Timer, 200 Meter Auto Diver DM1012B, Trainmaster Voyager GMT, Conductor Arabic LE, EM II Chronometer LE-gold dial, Trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot Karl: Fireman 40mm Orange, Stainless Steel Bracelet
45. EsseL: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial); Fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate White Dial; Fireman 43mm Black Dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer Master Classic (Orange hand
48. Time for Trains: Engineer Master II Grn, CannonBall White dial blk croc, Conductor LE with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 EH Trieste.
49. Surgfish : EM II Diver Green
50. Geppert: Fireman Night Train, MoonGlow
51. bcool: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial)
52. dashboy: 2007 Fireman Ionoshpere S/S and Engineer Hyrdocarbon Chrono
53. Sam68: Master Engineer II Diver COSC Yellow Bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (Black dial)
55. yautjarekcah: Black dial Mad cow
56. carman63: EM II Diver (Green); Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate (White Dial)
57. revwes: EH Madcow (white); EM2 Diver (green) and soon to layway DLC Night Train
58. GhoulOfTheEast: Fireman Ionosphere (Black Dial), awaiting the Airman!
59. BF_Hammer: Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti "Mad Cow" (black dial)
60. migtomsar2008 : Engineer Hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - EM II Diver (Green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer Master II Chronometer Limited edition, *462/999
63. Alligator: Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator L.E. No.0259/1000
64. sgpsub68: Engineer Hyrdocarbon Alligator L.E. Black Dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - Night Train DLC
66.Doxadavid: Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator LE, Albino Dial
67. Shutter7: EM II Diver COSC Yellow Bezel
68. ChrisDinIA: Engineer Hydrocarbon Trieste
69. GTI: Skylab (Black)
70. KCS : EM II Diver (Green)
71. Azriel1128 :Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti "Mad Cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. TTomczak: Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (white dial)
73. ChuckMiller: Alligator black dial #670 (I am the 3rd or 4th owner)
74. [email protected]: Bluesman Trainmaster Moonlight Special, Engineer Master II Aviator
75. iced_theater: Engineer Master II - Aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman Ionoshpere Chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: BlackAngel: EMII Green Diver; Aviator; Fireman Ionosphere; Cannonball White Dial
78: mugen_jon: _Fireman Ionosphere (Black Dial)_


----------



## Africoz

mugen_jon said:


> 1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
> 2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
> 3. Roberev - trainmaster 60 seconds and louisville & indiana; fireman night train (black and white), 40mm, and ionosphere; engineer master ii classic, chronometer le, diver, diver cosc; hydrocarbon alligator, mad cow, classic ii; and conductor chronograph le, and arabic lady.
> 4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
> 5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
> 6.tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
> 7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
> 8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
> 9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
> 10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial
> 11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
> 12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold
> 13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
> 14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
> 15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
> 16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
> 17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
> 18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white
> 19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
> 20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
> 21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
> 22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
> 23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
> 24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
> 25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
> 26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train
> 27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
> 28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
> 29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
> 30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
> 31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)
> 32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
> 33.iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
> 34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
> 35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
> 36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
> 37 perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
> 38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
> 39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
> 40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
> 41 chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
> 42 hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
> 43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
> 44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
> 45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
> 46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial
> 47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
> 48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
> 49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
> 50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
> 51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
> 52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
> 53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
> 54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
> 55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
> 56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)
> 57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
> 58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
> 59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
> 60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
> 61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
> 62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, *462/999
> 63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
> 64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
> 65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
> 66.doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
> 67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
> 68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
> 69. Gti: Skylab (black)
> 70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
> 71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
> 72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
> 73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial #670 (i am the 3rd or 4th owner)
> 74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
> 75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
> 76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
> 77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
> 78: Mugen_jon: _fireman ionosphere (black dial)_
> 79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)


80:


----------



## Timewaster

_1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)_
_2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless_
_3. Roberev - trainmaster 60 seconds and louisville & indiana; fireman night train (black and white), 40mm, and ionosphere; engineer master ii classic, chronometer le, diver, diver cosc; hydrocarbon alligator, mad cow, classic ii; and conductor chronograph le, and arabic lady. _
_4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc_
_5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)_
_6.tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt_
_7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)_
_8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white_
_9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)_
_10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial _
_11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk_
_12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold_
_13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase_
_14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase_
_15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train_
_16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)_
_17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk_
_18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white _
_19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train._
_20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)_
_21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)_
_22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster_
_23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)_
_24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)_
_25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train_
_26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train _
_27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)_
_28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)_
_29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)_
_30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)_
_31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)_
_32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)_
_33.iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)_
_34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet._
_35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)_
_36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc._
_37 perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express_
_38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)_
_39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)_
_40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc_
_41 chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator_
_42 hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day._
_43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model)._
_44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet_
_45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)_
_46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial_
_47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand_
_48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste._
_49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green_
_50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow_
_51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)_
_52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono_
_53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel_
_54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)_
_55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow_
_56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)_
_57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train_
_58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!_
_59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)_
_60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2_
_61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap_
_62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, *462/999_
_63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000_
_64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000_
_65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc_
_66.doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial_
_67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel_
_68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste_
_69. Gti: Skylab (black)_
_70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)_
_71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap_
_72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)_
_73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial #670 (i am the 3rd or 4th owner)_
_74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator_
_75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator_
_76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)_
_77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial_
_78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)_
_79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)_
_80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold)_


----------



## e-man67

Timewaster said:


> _1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)_
> _2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless_
> _3. Roberev - trainmaster 60 seconds and louisville & indiana; fireman night train (black and white), 40mm, and ionosphere; engineer master ii classic, chronometer le, diver, diver cosc; hydrocarbon alligator, mad cow, classic ii; and conductor chronograph le, and arabic lady. _
> _4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc_
> _5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)_
> _6.tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt_
> _7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)_
> _8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white_
> _9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)_
> _10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial _
> _11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk_
> _12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold_
> _13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase_
> _14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase_
> _15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train_
> _16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)_
> _17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk_
> _18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white _
> _19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train._
> _20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)_
> _21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)_
> _22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster_
> _23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)_
> _24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)_
> _25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train_
> _26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train _
> _27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)_
> _28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)_
> _29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)_
> _30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)_
> _31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)_
> _32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)_
> _33.iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)_
> _34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet._
> _35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)_
> _36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc._
> _37 perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express_
> _38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)_
> _39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)_
> _40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc_
> _41 chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator_
> _42 hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day._
> _43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model)._
> _44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet_
> _45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)_
> _46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial_
> _47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand_
> _48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste._
> _49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green_
> _50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow_
> _51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)_
> _52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono_
> _53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel_
> _54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)_
> _55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow_
> _56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)_
> _57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train_
> _58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!_
> _59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)_
> _60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2_
> _61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap_
> _62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, *462/999_
> _63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000_
> _64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000_
> _65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc_
> _66.doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial_
> _67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel_
> _68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste_
> _69. Gti: Skylab (black)_
> _70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)_
> _71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap_
> _72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)_
> _73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial #670 (i am the 3rd or 4th owner)_
> _74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator_
> _75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator_
> _76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)_
> _77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial_
> _78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)_
> _79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)_
> _80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold)_


81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)


----------



## jcoat007

1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
3. Roberev - trainmaster 60 seconds and louisville & indiana; fireman night train (black and white), 40mm, and ionosphere; engineer master ii classic, chronometer le, diver, diver cosc; hydrocarbon alligator, mad cow, classic ii; and conductor chronograph le, and arabic lady. 
4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
6.tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial 
11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold
13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)
32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
33.iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
37 perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
41 chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
42 hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)
57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, *462/999
63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
66.doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
69. Gti: Skylab (black)
70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial #670 (i am the 3rd or 4th owner)
74. [/b]*[email protected]**: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold)
81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)*


----------



## jpt111

jcoat007 said:


> 1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
> 2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
> 3. Roberev - trainmaster 60 seconds and louisville & indiana; fireman night train (black and white), 40mm, and ionosphere; engineer master ii classic, chronometer le, diver, diver cosc; hydrocarbon alligator, mad cow, classic ii; and conductor chronograph le, and arabic lady.
> 4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
> 5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
> 6.tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
> 7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
> 8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
> 9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
> 10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial
> 11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
> 12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold
> 13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
> 14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
> 15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
> 16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
> 17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
> 18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white
> 19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
> 20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
> 21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
> 22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
> 23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
> 24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
> 25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
> 26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train
> 27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
> 28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
> 29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
> 30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
> 31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)
> 32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
> 33.iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
> 34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
> 35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
> 36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
> 37 perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
> 38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
> 39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
> 40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
> 41 chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
> 42 hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
> 43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
> 44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
> 45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
> 46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial
> 47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
> 48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
> 49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
> 50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
> 51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
> 52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
> 53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
> 54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
> 55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
> 56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)
> 57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
> 58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
> 59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
> 60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
> 61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
> 62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, *462/999
> 63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
> 64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
> 65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
> 66.doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
> 67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
> 68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
> 69. Gti: Skylab (black)
> 70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
> 71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
> 72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
> 73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial #670 (i am the 3rd or 4th owner)
> 74. [/b]*[email protected]**: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
> 75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
> 76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
> 77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
> 78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
> 79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
> 80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold)
> 81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
> 82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)*


*
83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon Magnate (Black) Inspector II (blue)*


----------



## macbum

*Re: BALL owner No. 63*

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Len S. - Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial 
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman DLC Night Train, Trainmaster Heritage BoLE Rose Gold
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)
21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster
23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)
24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)
25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. vf15hammer - EH Mad Cow (white)
28. ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. oldspice - EM II Diver (green), EM II COSC Diver (silver), Mad Cow (white)
30. velomane- Fireman Night Train, Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
31. Luke - Hydrocarbon Magnate (black)
32. DiveTimer-EMII Diver (Green, rubber strap)
33.Iceheller-Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I(Black) & Trainmaster Cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - Engineer Master II COSC, silver with SS bracelet; Engineer Master II Diver, black/orange w/ SS bracelet (birthday gift for my father); Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT I, white dial w/ SS bracelet.
35. cat - Fireman Night Train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- Hydrocarbon Chrono (white), Heritage Trainmaster 18K (white), Night Train DLC.
37 Perrelet - Hydrocarbon Mid Size, Cleveland Express
38. Eric L. - Hydrocarbon Chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - EMII Diver (Black/Orange dial) Wife has the Ladies 32mm Fireman (black/orange dial)
40. acexi - EMII Diver COSC (yellow), EMII Diver (green), Fireman 43 (black / blue), Fireman Night Train DLC
41 chatzharris - hydrocarbon Alligator
42 Hassiman: Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium Chronograph, Black Face. Worn every day.
43. CalDiver: Current collection (May 2008)--Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-white dial, Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator-black dial, Fireman Night Train, EM II Moonphase, EM II Diver, Inspector II, Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT I, Engineer II World Timer, 200 Meter Auto Diver DM1012B, Trainmaster Voyager GMT, Conductor Arabic LE, EM II Chronometer LE-gold dial, Trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot Karl: Fireman 40mm Orange, Stainless Steel Bracelet
45. EsseL: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial); Fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate White Dial; Fireman 43mm Black Dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer Master Classic (Orange hand
48. Time for Trains: Engineer Master II Grn, CannonBall White dial blk croc, Conductor LE with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 EH Trieste.
49. Surgfish : EM II Diver Green
50. Geppert: Fireman Night Train, MoonGlow
51. bcool: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (white dial)
52. dashboy: 2007 Fireman Ionoshpere S/S and Engineer Hyrdocarbon Chrono
53. Sam68: Master Engineer II Diver COSC Yellow Bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I (Black dial)
55. yautjarekcah: Black dial Mad cow
56. carman63: EM II Diver (Green); Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate (White Dial)
57. revwes: EH Madcow (white); EM2 Diver (green) and soon to layway DLC Night Train
58. GhoulOfTheEast: Fireman Ionosphere (Black Dial), awaiting the Airman!
59. BF_Hammer: Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti "Mad Cow" (black dial)
60. migtomsar2008 : Engineer Hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - EM II Diver (Green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer Master II Chronometer Limited edition, *462/999
63. _Alligator_: Engineer Hydrocarbon Alligator L.E. No._0259_/1000
64. sgpsub68: Engineer Hyrdocarbon Alligator L.E. Black Dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - Night Train DLC
66. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator


----------



## Steveting

ceratos said:


> 1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
> 2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
> 3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady.
> 4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
> 5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
> 6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
> 7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
> 8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
> 9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
> 10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial
> 11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
> 12. HockeyBrand - Fireman Night Train
> 13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
> 14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
> 15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
> 16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
> 17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
> 18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white
> 19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.


 20. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~


----------



## sukispop

_1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial 
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman Night Train
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train._
20. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer
21. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white


----------



## HockeyBrand

1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
3. Roberev - trainmaster 60 seconds and louisville & indiana; fireman night train (black and white), 40mm, and ionosphere; engineer master ii classic, chronometer le, diver, diver cosc; hydrocarbon alligator, mad cow, classic ii; and conductor chronograph le, and arabic lady. 
4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
6.tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial 
11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
pocket watch replica 
13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)
32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
33.iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
37 perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
41 chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
42 hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)
57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, *462/999
63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
66.doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
69. Gti: Skylab (black)
70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial #670 (i am the 3rd or 4th owner)
74. [/b]*[email protected]**: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold)
81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon Magnate (Black) Inspector II (blue) 
84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator 
85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~ 
86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white

Back on track...|>*


----------



## TMW

Thanks....

87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC)


----------



## chansigril

nobody here has a moon glow eh? has anyone seen one "in the steel"?

could someone pm me a favorite forum ball ad i could contact about it please  i strongly doubt i'll be able to find what i'm looking for locally... truth be told, i'm not even certain how to identify it since the ball site only gives it as a nm1020c-l3-bk but it has blue, white and black faces and bracelet, black and brown strap options. can anyone clarify that for me? i'd like a black face with either bracelet or black strap.

thanks for the help, hope to be joining the ranks of proud ball owner soon :-!

:thanks


----------



## scififan

1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
3. Roberev - trainmaster 60 seconds and louisville & indiana; fireman night train (black and white), 40mm, and ionosphere; engineer master ii classic, chronometer le, diver, diver cosc; hydrocarbon alligator, mad cow, classic ii; and conductor chronograph le, and arabic lady. 
4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
6.tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial 
11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
pocket watch replica 
13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)
32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
33.iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
37 perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
41 chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
42 hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)
57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, *462/999
63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
66.doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
69. Gti: Skylab (black)
70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial #670 (i am the 3rd or 4th owner)
74. [/b]*[email protected]**: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold)
81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon Magnate (Black) Inspector II (blue) 
84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator 
85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~ 
86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC) 
88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black)*


----------



## taoman

1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
3. Roberev - trainmaster 60 seconds and louisville & indiana; fireman night train (black and white), 40mm, and ionosphere; engineer master ii classic, chronometer le, diver, diver cosc; hydrocarbon alligator, mad cow, classic ii; and conductor chronograph le, and arabic lady. 
4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
6.tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial 
11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
pocket watch replica 
13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)
32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
33.iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
37 perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
41 chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
42 hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)
57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, *462/999
63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
66.doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
69. Gti: Skylab (black)
70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial #670 (i am the 3rd or 4th owner)
74. [/b]*[email protected]**: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold)
81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon Magnate (Black) Inspector II (blue) 
84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator 
85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~ 
86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC) 
88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black) 
89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon Glow (black)*


----------



## ginoniccoli

1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
3. Roberev - trainmaster 60 seconds and louisville & indiana; fireman night train (black and white), 40mm, and ionosphere; engineer master ii classic, chronometer le, diver, diver cosc; hydrocarbon alligator, mad cow, classic ii; and conductor chronograph le, and arabic lady. 
4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
6.tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial 
11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
pocket watch replica 
13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)
32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
33.iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
37 perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
41 chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
42 hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)
57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, *462/999
63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
66.doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
69. Gti: Skylab (black)
70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial #670 (i am the 3rd or 4th owner)
74. [/b]*[email protected]**: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold)
81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon Magnate (Black) Inspector II (blue) 
84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator 
85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~ 
86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC) 
88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black) 
89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon Glow (black) 
90. ginoniccoli- Hydrocarbon Classic III*


----------



## chansigril

chansigril said:


> nobody here has a moon glow eh? has anyone seen one "in the steel"?


i take that back, i see #50 geppert has one, somehow i missed it... and then directly after i posted, taoman #89 posted he has a black one...

would either of you please post some pics? particularly of the black face, i plan on purchasing one the last week of this month but cannot see one in real life since there are no local ad for me :-(

thanks folks


----------



## chansigril

1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
3. Roberev - trainmaster 60 seconds and louisville & indiana; fireman night train (black and white), 40mm, and ionosphere; engineer master ii classic, chronometer le, diver, diver cosc; hydrocarbon alligator, mad cow, classic ii; and conductor chronograph le, and arabic lady. 
4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
6. tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial 
11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
pocket watch replica 
13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26. marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)
32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
33. iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
37. perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
41. chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
42. hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)
57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, *462/999
63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
66. doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
69. Gti: Skylab (black)
70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial #670 (i am the 3rd or 4th owner)
74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold)
81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon Magnate (Black) Inspector II (blue) 
84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator 
85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~ 
86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC) 
88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black) 
89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon Glow (black) 
90. ginoniccoli- Hydrocarbon Classic III
91. chansigril - em2 moon glow, black dial


----------



## malfun69

1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
3. Roberev - trainmaster 60 seconds and louisville & indiana; fireman night train (black and white), 40mm, and ionosphere; engineer master ii classic, chronometer le, diver, diver cosc; hydrocarbon alligator, mad cow, classic ii; and conductor chronograph le, and arabic lady. 
4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
6. tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial 
11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
pocket watch replica 
13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26. marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)
32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
33. iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
37. perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
41. chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
42. hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)
57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, *462/999
63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
66. doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
69. Gti: Skylab (black)
70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial #670 (i am the 3rd or 4th owner)
74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold)
81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon Magnate (Black) Inspector II (blue) 
84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator 
85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~ 
86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC) 
88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black) 
89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon Glow (black) 
90. ginoniccoli- Hydrocarbon Classic III
91. chansigril - em2 moon glow, black dial 
92. malfun69 - firemen


----------



## brrrdn

1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
3. Roberev - trainmaster 60 seconds and louisville & indiana; fireman night train (black and white), 40mm, and ionosphere; engineer master ii classic, chronometer le, diver, diver cosc; hydrocarbon alligator, mad cow, classic ii; and conductor chronograph le, and arabic lady. 
4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
6. tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial 
11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
pocket watch replica 
13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26. marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)
32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
33. iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
37. perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
41. chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
42. hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)
57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, *462/999
63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
66. doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
69. Gti: Skylab (black)
70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial #670 (i am the 3rd or 4th owner)
74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold)
81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon Magnate (Black) Inspector II (blue) 
84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator 
85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~ 
86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC) 
88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black) 
89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon Glow (black) 
90. ginoniccoli- Hydrocarbon Classic III
91. chansigril - em2 moon glow, black dial 
92. malfun69 - firemen
93. brrrdn - Ball Conductor GMT Ltd Ed (black dial and leather)


----------



## soonalvin

1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
3. Roberev - trainmaster 60 seconds and louisville & indiana; fireman night train (black and white), 40mm, and ionosphere; engineer master ii classic, chronometer le, diver, diver cosc; hydrocarbon alligator, mad cow, classic ii; and conductor chronograph le, and arabic lady. 
4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
6. tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial 
11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
pocket watch replica 
13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26. marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)
32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
33. iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
37. perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
41. chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
42. hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)
57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, *462/999
63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
66. doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
69. Gti: Skylab (black)
70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial #670 (i am the 3rd or 4th owner)
74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold)
81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon Magnate (Black) Inspector II (blue) 
84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator 
85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~ 
86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC) 
88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black) 
89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon Glow (black) 
90. ginoniccoli- Hydrocarbon Classic III
91. chansigril - em2 moon glow, black dial 
92. malfun69 - firemen
93. brrrdn - Ball Conductor GMT Ltd Ed (black dial and leather)
94. soonalvin - Night train (black/leather strap with orange stitching)


----------



## doajlo04

1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
3. Roberev - trainmaster 60 seconds and louisville & indiana; fireman night train (black and white), 40mm, and ionosphere; engineer master ii classic, chronometer le, diver, diver cosc; hydrocarbon alligator, mad cow, classic ii; and conductor chronograph le, and arabic lady. 
4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
6. tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial 
11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
pocket watch replica 
13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26. marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)
32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
33. iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
37. perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
41. chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
42. hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)
57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, *462/999
63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
66. doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
69. Gti: Skylab (black)
70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial #670 (i am the 3rd or 4th owner)
74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold)
81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon Magnate (Black) Inspector II (blue) 
84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator 
85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~ 
86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC) 
88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black) 
89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon Glow (black) 
90. ginoniccoli- Hydrocarbon Classic III
91. chansigril - em2 moon glow, black dial 
92. malfun69 - firemen
93. brrrdn - Ball Conductor GMT Ltd Ed (black dial and leather)
94. soonalvin - Night train (black/leather strap with orange stitching) 
95. doajlo04 - Skylab Black 96/1200


----------



## djdm

taoman said:


> 1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
> 2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
> 3. Roberev - trainmaster 60 seconds and louisville & indiana; fireman night train (black and white), 40mm, and ionosphere; engineer master ii classic, chronometer le, diver, diver cosc; hydrocarbon alligator, mad cow, classic ii; and conductor chronograph le, and arabic lady.
> 4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
> 5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
> 6.tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
> 7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
> 8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
> 9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
> 10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial
> 11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
> 12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
> pocket watch replica
> 13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
> 14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
> 15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
> 16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
> 17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
> 18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white
> 19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
> 20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
> 21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
> 22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
> 23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
> 24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
> 25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
> 26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train
> 27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
> 28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
> 29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
> 30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
> 31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)
> 32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
> 33.iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
> 34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
> 35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
> 36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
> 37 perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
> 38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
> 39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
> 40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
> 41 chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
> 42 hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
> 43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
> 44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
> 45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
> 46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial
> 47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
> 48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
> 49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
> 50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
> 51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
> 52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
> 53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
> 54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
> 55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
> 56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)
> 57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
> 58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
> 59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
> 60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
> 61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
> 62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, *462/999
> 63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
> 64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
> 65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
> 66.doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
> 67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
> 68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
> 69. Gti: Skylab (black)
> 70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
> 71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
> 72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
> 73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial #670 (i am the 3rd or 4th owner)
> 74. [/b]*[email protected]**: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
> 75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
> 76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
> 77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
> 78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
> 79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
> 80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold)
> 81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
> 82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
> 83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon Magnate (Black) Inspector II (blue)
> 84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator
> 85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~
> 86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
> 87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC)
> 88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black)
> 89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon Glow (black)*


*
90. DJDM- engineer hydrocarbon midsize black dial :-!:-!:-!*


----------



## chansigril

djdm said:


> 90. DJDM- engineer hydrocarbon midsize black dial :-!:-!:-!


would suggest going to the end of the thread and copying the last person's post, it's tough to have 2 number 90's ;-)

btw, welcome to wus and specifically the ball owner's club :-!


----------



## Torsse

1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
3. Roberev - trainmaster 60 seconds and louisville & indiana; fireman night train (black and white), 40mm, and ionosphere; engineer master ii classic, chronometer le, diver, diver cosc; hydrocarbon alligator, mad cow, classic ii; and conductor chronograph le, and arabic lady. 
4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
6. tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial 
11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
pocket watch replica 
13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26. marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)
32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
33. iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
37. perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
41. chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
42. hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)
57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, *462/999
63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
66. doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
69. Gti: Skylab (black)
70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial #670 (i am the 3rd or 4th owner)
74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold)
81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon Magnate (Black) Inspector II (blue) 
84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator 
85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~ 
86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC) 
88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black) 
89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon Glow (black) 
90. ginoniccoli- Hydrocarbon Classic III
91. chansigril - em2 moon glow, black dial 
92. malfun69 - firemen
93. brrrdn - Ball Conductor GMT Ltd Ed (black dial and leather)
94. soonalvin - Night train (black/leather strap with orange stitching) 
95. doajlo04 - Skylab Black 96/1200
96. Torsse - MadCow _black dial _


----------



## designdweeb

1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
3. Roberev - trainmaster 60 seconds and louisville & indiana; fireman night train (black and white), 40mm, and ionosphere; engineer master ii classic, chronometer le, diver, diver cosc; hydrocarbon alligator, mad cow, classic ii; and conductor chronograph le, and arabic lady. 
4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
6. tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial 
11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
pocket watch replica 
13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26. marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)
32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
33. iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
37. perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
41. chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
42. hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)
57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, *462/999
63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
66. doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
69. Gti: Skylab (black)
70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial #670 (i am the 3rd or 4th owner)
74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold)
81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon Magnate (Black) Inspector II (blue) 
84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator 
85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~ 
86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC) 
88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black) 
89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon Glow (black) 
90. ginoniccoli- Hydrocarbon Classic III
91. chansigril - em2 moon glow, black dial 
92. malfun69 - firemen
93. brrrdn - Ball Conductor GMT Ltd Ed (black dial and leather)
94. soonalvin - Night train (black/leather strap with orange stitching) 
95. doajlo04 - Skylab Black 96/1200
96. Torsse - MadCow black dial 
97. Designdweeb - Fireman (40mm, Black Dial/Orange /Blue lume/SS bracelet) Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic II (White Dial)


----------



## MrBadExample

1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
3. Roberev - trainmaster 60 seconds and louisville & indiana; fireman night train (black and white), 40mm, and ionosphere; engineer master ii classic, chronometer le, diver, diver cosc; hydrocarbon alligator, mad cow, classic ii; and conductor chronograph le, and arabic lady. 
4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
6. tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial 
11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
pocket watch replica 
13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26. marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)
32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
33. iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
37. perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
41. chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
42. hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)
57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, *462/999
63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
66. doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
69. Gti: Skylab (black)
70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial #670 (i am the 3rd or 4th owner)
74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold)
81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon Magnate (Black) Inspector II (blue) 
84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator 
85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~ 
86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC) 
88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black) 
89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon Glow (black) 
90. ginoniccoli- Hydrocarbon Classic III
91. chansigril - em2 moon glow, black dial 
92. malfun69 - firemen
93. brrrdn - Ball Conductor GMT Ltd Ed (black dial and leather)
94. soonalvin - Night train (black/leather strap with orange stitching) 
95. doajlo04 - Skylab Black 96/1200
96. Torsse - MadCow black dial 
97. Designdweeb - Fireman (40mm, Black Dial/Orange /Blue lume/SS bracelet) Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic II (White Dial)
98. MrBadExample - Mad Cow (White dial), EM II TMT (Fahrenheit, 1432/2006))


----------



## iceheller

1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
3. Roberev - trainmaster 60 seconds and louisville & indiana; fireman night train (black and white), 40mm, and ionosphere; engineer master ii classic, chronometer le, diver, diver cosc; hydrocarbon alligator, mad cow, classic ii; and conductor chronograph le, and arabic lady. 
4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
6. tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial 
11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
pocket watch replica 
13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26. marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)
32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
33. iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
37. perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
41. chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
42. hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)
57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, *462/999
63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
66. doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
69. Gti: Skylab (black)
70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial #670 (i am the 3rd or 4th owner)
74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold)
81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon Magnate (Black) Inspector II (blue) 
84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator 
85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~ 
86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC) 
88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black) 
89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon Glow (black) 
90. ginoniccoli- Hydrocarbon Classic III
91. chansigril - em2 moon glow, black dial 
92. malfun69 - firemen
93. brrrdn - Ball Conductor GMT Ltd Ed (black dial and leather)
94. soonalvin - Night train (black/leather strap with orange stitching) 
95. doajlo04 - Skylab Black 96/1200
96. Torsse - MadCow black dial 
97. Designdweeb - Fireman (40mm, Black Dial/Orange /Blue lume/SS bracelet) Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic II (White Dial)
98. MrBadExample - Mad Cow (White dial), EM II TMT (Fahrenheit, 1432/2006)) 
99. Iceheller-Aviator (posted on no.33 earlier)


----------



## Crusher

1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
3. Roberev - trainmaster 60 seconds and louisville & indiana; fireman night train (black and white), 40mm, and ionosphere; engineer master ii classic, chronometer le, diver, diver cosc; hydrocarbon alligator, mad cow, classic ii; and conductor chronograph le, and arabic lady. 
4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
6. tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial 
11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
pocket watch replica 
13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26. marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)
32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
33. iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
37. perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
41. chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
42. hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)
57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, *462/999
63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
66. doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
69. Gti: Skylab (black)
70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial #670 (i am the 3rd or 4th owner)
74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold)
81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon Magnate (Black) Inspector II (blue) 
84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator 
85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~ 
86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC) 
88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black) 
89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon Glow (black) 
90. ginoniccoli- Hydrocarbon Classic III
91. chansigril - em2 moon glow, black dial 
92. malfun69 - firemen
93. brrrdn - Ball Conductor GMT Ltd Ed (black dial and leather)
94. soonalvin - Night train (black/leather strap with orange stitching) 
95. doajlo04 - Skylab Black 96/1200
96. Torsse - MadCow black dial 
97. Designdweeb - Fireman (40mm, Black Dial/Orange /Blue lume/SS bracelet) Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic II (White Dial)
98. MrBadExample - Mad Cow (White dial), EM II TMT (Fahrenheit, 1432/2006)) 
99. Iceheller-Aviator (posted on no.33 earlier)
100. Crusher - Fireman 43mm (black dial)


----------



## Agusta02

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)[/i]
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial 
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman DLC Night Train, Trainmaster Heritage BoLE Rose Gold
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)
21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster
23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)
24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)
25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. vf15hammer - EH Mad Cow (white)
28. ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. oldspice - EM II Diver (green), EM II COSC Diver (silver), Mad Cow (white)
30. velomane- Fireman Night Train, Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
31. Luke - Hydrocarbon Magnate (black)
32. DiveTimer-EMII Diver (Green, rubber strap)
33.Iceheller-Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I(Black) & Trainmaster Cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - Engineer Master II COSC, silver with SS bracelet
35. cat - Fireman Night Train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- Hydrocarbon Chrono (white), Heritage Trainmaster 18K (white), Night Train DLC.
37 Perrelet - Hydrocarbon Mid Size, Cleveland Express
38. Eric L. - Hydrocarbon Chronograph (white dial)
39. Agusta02- EMII Diver(Orange,Metal Bracelet)


----------



## iim7v7im7

1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
3. Roberev - trainmaster 60 seconds and louisville & indiana; fireman night train (black and white), 40mm, and ionosphere; engineer master ii classic, chronometer le, diver, diver cosc; hydrocarbon alligator, mad cow, classic ii; and conductor chronograph le, and arabic lady. 
4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
6. tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial 
11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
pocket watch replica 
13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26. marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)
32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
33. iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
37. perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
41. chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
42. hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)
57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, *462/999
63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
66. doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
69. Gti: Skylab (black)
70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial #670 (i am the 3rd or 4th owner)
74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold)
81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon Magnate (Black) Inspector II (blue) 
84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator 
85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~ 
86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC) 
88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black) 
89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon Glow (black) 
90. ginoniccoli- Hydrocarbon Classic III
91. chansigril - em2 moon glow, black dial 
92. malfun69 - firemen
93. brrrdn - Ball Conductor GMT Ltd Ed (black dial and leather)
94. soonalvin - Night train (black/leather strap with orange stitching) 
95. doajlo04 - Skylab Black 96/1200
96. Torsse - MadCow black dial 
97. Designdweeb - Fireman (40mm, Black Dial/Orange /Blue lume/SS bracelet) Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic II (White Dial)
98. MrBadExample - Mad Cow (White dial), EM II TMT (Fahrenheit, 1432/2006)) 
99. Iceheller-Aviator (posted on no.33 earlier)
100. Crusher - Fireman 43mm (black dial) 
101. iim7v7im7-Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Bracelet, Black-Silver)


----------



## lland

1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
3. Roberev - trainmaster 60 seconds and louisville & indiana; fireman night train (black and white), 40mm, and ionosphere; engineer master ii classic, chronometer le, diver, diver cosc; hydrocarbon alligator, mad cow, classic ii; and conductor chronograph le, and arabic lady. 
4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
6. tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial 
11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
pocket watch replica 
13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26. marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)
32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
33. iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
37. perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
41. chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
42. hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)
57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, *462/999
63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
66. doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
69. Gti: Skylab (black)
70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial #670 (i am the 3rd or 4th owner)
74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold)
81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon Magnate (Black) Inspector II (blue) 
84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator 
85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~ 
86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC) 
88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black) 
89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon Glow (black) 
90. ginoniccoli- Hydrocarbon Classic III
91. chansigril - em2 moon glow, black dial 
92. malfun69 - firemen
93. brrrdn - Ball Conductor GMT Ltd Ed (black dial and leather)
94. soonalvin - Night train (black/leather strap with orange stitching) 
95. doajlo04 - Skylab Black 96/1200
96. Torsse - MadCow black dial 
97. Designdweeb - Fireman (40mm, Black Dial/Orange /Blue lume/SS bracelet) Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic II (White Dial)
98. MrBadExample - Mad Cow (White dial), EM II TMT (Fahrenheit, 1432/2006)) 
99. Iceheller-Aviator (posted on no.33 earlier)
100. Crusher - Fireman 43mm (black dial) 
101. iim7v7im7-Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Bracelet, Black-Silver) 
102. lland - Engineer Master II Moonphase - Black dial, Bracelet (added aftermarket black calf strap and Ball OEM Deployant)


----------



## ck77

103. ck77 - Fireman 43mm (silver dial with blue numerical)


----------



## watchlover1

1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
3. Roberev - trainmaster 60 seconds and louisville & indiana; fireman night train (black and white), 40mm, and ionosphere; engineer master ii classic, chronometer le, diver, diver cosc; hydrocarbon alligator, mad cow, classic ii; and conductor chronograph le, and arabic lady. 
4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
6. tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial 
11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
pocket watch replica 
13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26. marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)
32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
33. iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
37. perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
41. chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
42. hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)
57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, *462/999
63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
66. doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
69. Gti: Skylab (black)
70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial #670 (i am the 3rd or 4th owner)
74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold)
81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon Magnate (Black) Inspector II (blue) 
84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator 
85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~ 
86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC) 
88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black) 
89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon Glow (black) 
90. ginoniccoli- Hydrocarbon Classic III
91. chansigril - em2 moon glow, black dial 
92. malfun69 - firemen
93. brrrdn - Ball Conductor GMT Ltd Ed (black dial and leather)
94. soonalvin - Night train (black/leather strap with orange stitching) 
95. doajlo04 - Skylab Black 96/1200
96. Torsse - MadCow black dial 
97. Designdweeb - Fireman (40mm, Black Dial/Orange /Blue lume/SS bracelet) Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic II (White Dial)
98. MrBadExample - Mad Cow (White dial), EM II TMT (Fahrenheit, 1432/2006)) 
99. Iceheller-Aviator (posted on no.33 earlier)
100. Crusher - Fireman 43mm (black dial) 
101. iim7v7im7-Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Bracelet, Black-Silver) 
102. lland - Engineer Master II Moonphase - Black dial, Bracelet (added aftermarket black calf strap and Ball OEM Deployant)
103. Watchlover1 - EMII Master Diver Bracelet & EMII Aviator with Anonimo deployment and strap


----------



## abingdon

I'm very glad to say that you'll have to add me to the list... got my Fireman 43mm (black/orange) today. According to the AD, it was the last new Fireman 43mm available in the US. |>


----------



## mattgti

I also purchased a 43mm Fireman in Louisville, KY on Thursday.

Love it.


----------



## Mugszy27

1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
3. Roberev - trainmaster 60 seconds and louisville & indiana; fireman night train (black and white), 40mm, and ionosphere; engineer master ii classic, chronometer le, diver, diver cosc; hydrocarbon alligator, mad cow, classic ii; and conductor chronograph le, and arabic lady. 
4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
6. tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial 
11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
pocket watch replica 
13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26. marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)
32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
33. iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
37. perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
41. chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
42. hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)
57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, *462/999
63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
66. doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
69. Gti: Skylab (black)
70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial #670 (i am the 3rd or 4th owner)
74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold)
81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon Magnate (Black) Inspector II (blue) 
84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator 
85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~ 
86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC) 
88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black) 
89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon Glow (black) 
90. ginoniccoli- Hydrocarbon Classic III
91. chansigril - em2 moon glow, black dial 
92. malfun69 - firemen
93. brrrdn - Ball Conductor GMT Ltd Ed (black dial and leather)
94. soonalvin - Night train (black/leather strap with orange stitching) 
95. doajlo04 - Skylab Black 96/1200
96. Torsse - MadCow black dial 
97. Designdweeb - Fireman (40mm, Black Dial/Orange /Blue lume/SS bracelet) Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic II (White Dial)
98. MrBadExample - Mad Cow (White dial), EM II TMT (Fahrenheit, 1432/2006)) 
99. Iceheller-Aviator (posted on no.33 earlier)
100. Crusher - Fireman 43mm (black dial) 
101. iim7v7im7-Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Bracelet, Black-Silver) 
102. lland - Engineer Master II Moonphase - Black dial, Bracelet (added aftermarket black calf strap and Ball OEM Deployant)
103. Watchlover1 - EMII Master Diver Bracelet & EMII Aviator with Anonimo deployment and strap
104. Mugszy27 - Trainmaster Cleveland Express & Trainmaster Voyager Power Reserve


----------



## italiano

Mugszy27 said:


> 1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
> 2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
> 3. Roberev - trainmaster 60 seconds and louisville & indiana; fireman night train (black and white), 40mm, and ionosphere; engineer master ii classic, chronometer le, diver, diver cosc; hydrocarbon alligator, mad cow, classic ii; and conductor chronograph le, and arabic lady.
> 4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
> 5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
> 6. tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
> 7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
> 8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
> 9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
> 10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial
> 11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
> 12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
> pocket watch replica
> 13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
> 14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
> 15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
> 16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
> 17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
> 18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white
> 19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
> 20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
> 21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
> 22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
> 23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
> 24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
> 25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
> 26. marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train
> 27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
> 28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
> 29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
> 30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
> 31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)
> 32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
> 33. iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
> 34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
> 35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
> 36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
> 37. perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
> 38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
> 39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
> 40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
> 41. chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
> 42. hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
> 43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
> 44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
> 45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
> 46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial
> 47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
> 48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
> 49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
> 50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
> 51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
> 52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
> 53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
> 54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
> 55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
> 56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)
> 57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
> 58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
> 59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
> 60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
> 61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
> 62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, *462/999
> 63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
> 64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
> 65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
> 66. doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
> 67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
> 68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
> 69. Gti: Skylab (black)
> 70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
> 71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
> 72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
> 73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial #670 (i am the 3rd or 4th owner)
> 74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
> 75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
> 76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
> 77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
> 78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
> 79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
> 80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold)
> 81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
> 82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
> 83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon Magnate (Black) Inspector II (blue)
> 84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator
> 85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~
> 86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
> 87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC)
> 88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black)
> 89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon Glow (black)
> 90. ginoniccoli- Hydrocarbon Classic III
> 91. chansigril - em2 moon glow, black dial
> 92. malfun69 - firemen
> 93. brrrdn - Ball Conductor GMT Ltd Ed (black dial and leather)
> 94. soonalvin - Night train (black/leather strap with orange stitching)
> 95. doajlo04 - Skylab Black 96/1200
> 96. Torsse - MadCow black dial
> 97. Designdweeb - Fireman (40mm, Black Dial/Orange /Blue lume/SS bracelet) Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic II (White Dial)
> 98. MrBadExample - Mad Cow (White dial), EM II TMT (Fahrenheit, 1432/2006))
> 99. Iceheller-Aviator (posted on no.33 earlier)
> 100. Crusher - Fireman 43mm (black dial)
> 101. iim7v7im7-Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Bracelet, Black-Silver)
> 102. lland - Engineer Master II Moonphase - Black dial, Bracelet (added aftermarket black calf strap and Ball OEM Deployant)
> 103. Watchlover1 - EMII Master Diver Bracelet & EMII Aviator with Anonimo deployment and strap
> 104. Mugszy27 - Trainmaster Cleveland Express & Trainmaster Voyager Power Reserve


 105. ITALIANO - (Paolo) - EMII Diver COSC


----------



## 4starchris

4starchris- Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph Trieste T-100, 333/1000, black dial.


----------



## s1xandout

s1xandout EM2 Diver orange


----------



## brklynlarsons

don't know what number we are, but

Ball World Timer


----------



## enigmattic122

1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
3. Roberev - trainmaster 60 seconds and louisville & indiana; fireman night train (black and white), 40mm, and ionosphere; engineer master ii classic, chronometer le, diver, diver cosc; hydrocarbon alligator, mad cow, classic ii; and conductor chronograph le, and arabic lady. 
4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
6. tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial 
11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
pocket watch replica 
13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26. marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)
32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
33. iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
37. perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
41. chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
42. hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)
57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, *462/999
63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
66. doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
69. Gti: Skylab (black)
70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial #670 (i am the 3rd or 4th owner)
74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold)
81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon Magnate (Black) Inspector II (blue) 
84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator 
85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~ 
86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC) 
88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black) 
89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon Glow (black) 
90. ginoniccoli- Hydrocarbon Classic III
91. chansigril - em2 moon glow, black dial 
92. malfun69 - firemen
93. brrrdn - Ball Conductor GMT Ltd Ed (black dial and leather)
94. soonalvin - Night train (black/leather strap with orange stitching) 
95. doajlo04 - Skylab Black 96/1200
96. Torsse - MadCow black dial 
97. Designdweeb - Fireman (40mm, Black Dial/Orange /Blue lume/SS bracelet) Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic II (White Dial)
98. MrBadExample - Mad Cow (White dial), EM II TMT (Fahrenheit, 1432/2006)) 
99. Iceheller-Aviator (posted on no.33 earlier)
100. Crusher - Fireman 43mm (black dial) 
101. iim7v7im7-Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Bracelet, Black-Silver) 
102. lland - Engineer Master II Moonphase - Black dial, Bracelet (added aftermarket black calf strap and Ball OEM Deployant)
103. Watchlover1 - EMII Master Diver Bracelet & EMII Aviator with Anonimo deployment and strap
104. Mugszy27 - Trainmaster Cleveland Express & Trainmaster Voyager Power Reserve
105. ITALIANO - (Paolo) - EMII Diver COSC
106. enigmattic122 - Fireman 40mm Black/Orange


----------



## Chris_L

1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
3. Roberev - trainmaster 60 seconds and louisville & indiana; fireman night train (black and white), 40mm, and ionosphere; engineer master ii classic, chronometer le, diver, diver cosc; hydrocarbon alligator, mad cow, classic ii; and conductor chronograph le, and arabic lady. 
4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
6. tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial 
11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
pocket watch replica 
13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26. marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)
32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
33. iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
37. perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
41. chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
42. hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)
57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, *462/999
63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
66. doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
69. Gti: Skylab (black)
70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial #670 (i am the 3rd or 4th owner)
74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold)
81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon Magnate (Black) Inspector II (blue) 
84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator 
85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~ 
86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC) 
88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black) 
89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon Glow (black) 
90. ginoniccoli- Hydrocarbon Classic III
91. chansigril - em2 moon glow, black dial 
92. malfun69 - firemen
93. brrrdn - Ball Conductor GMT Ltd Ed (black dial and leather)
94. soonalvin - Night train (black/leather strap with orange stitching) 
95. doajlo04 - Skylab Black 96/1200
96. Torsse - MadCow black dial 
97. Designdweeb - Fireman (40mm, Black Dial/Orange /Blue lume/SS bracelet) Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic II (White Dial)
98. MrBadExample - Mad Cow (White dial), EM II TMT (Fahrenheit, 1432/2006)) 
99. Iceheller-Aviator (posted on no.33 earlier)
100. Crusher - Fireman 43mm (black dial) 
101. iim7v7im7-Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Bracelet, Black-Silver) 
102. lland - Engineer Master II Moonphase - Black dial, Bracelet (added aftermarket black calf strap and Ball OEM Deployant)
103. Watchlover1 - EMII Master Diver Bracelet & EMII Aviator with Anonimo deployment and strap
104. Mugszy27 - Trainmaster Cleveland Express & Trainmaster Voyager Power Reserve
105. ITALIANO - (Paolo) - EMII Diver COSC
106. enigmattic122 - Fireman 40mm Black/Orange 
107. Chris_L - Engineer II Ohio


----------



## Shogan191

Shogan191
Ball Engineer Master II Moon Phase/White Face/Bracelet.


----------



## timefleas

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial 
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman Night Train
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
20. timefleas: Cleveland Express COSC, Moonphase, Fireman


----------



## kevinfcharles

108. Kevinfcharles -Trieste, black face & Fireman 40mm silver w/ black #'s


----------



## markb78

1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
3. Roberev - trainmaster 60 seconds and louisville & indiana; fireman night train (black and white), 40mm, and ionosphere; engineer master ii classic, chronometer le, diver, diver cosc; hydrocarbon alligator, mad cow, classic ii; and conductor chronograph le, and arabic lady. 
4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
6. tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial 
11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
pocket watch replica 
13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26. marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)
32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
33. iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
37. perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
41. chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
42. hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)
57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, *462/999
63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
66. doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
69. Gti: Skylab (black)
70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial #670 (i am the 3rd or 4th owner)
74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold)
81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon Magnate (Black) Inspector II (blue) 
84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator 
85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~ 
86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC) 
88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black) 
89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon Glow (black) 
90. ginoniccoli- Hydrocarbon Classic III
91. chansigril - em2 moon glow, black dial 
92. malfun69 - firemen
93. brrrdn - Ball Conductor GMT Ltd Ed (black dial and leather)
94. soonalvin - Night train (black/leather strap with orange stitching) 
95. doajlo04 - Skylab Black 96/1200
96. Torsse - MadCow black dial 
97. Designdweeb - Fireman (40mm, Black Dial/Orange /Blue lume/SS bracelet) Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic II (White Dial)
98. MrBadExample - Mad Cow (White dial), EM II TMT (Fahrenheit, 1432/2006)) 
99. Iceheller-Aviator (posted on no.33 earlier)
100. Crusher - Fireman 43mm (black dial) 
101. iim7v7im7-Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Bracelet, Black-Silver) 
102. lland - Engineer Master II Moonphase - Black dial, Bracelet (added aftermarket black calf strap and Ball OEM Deployant)
103. Watchlover1 - EMII Master Diver Bracelet & EMII Aviator with Anonimo deployment and strap
104. Mugszy27 - Trainmaster Cleveland Express & Trainmaster Voyager Power Reserve
105. ITALIANO - (Paolo) - EMII Diver COSC
106. enigmattic122 - Fireman 40mm Black/Orange 
107. Chris_L - Engineer II Ohio
108. Kevinfcharles -Trieste, black face & Fireman 40mm silver w/ black #'s
109. s1xandout - EM2 Diver orange
110. brklynlarsons - Ball World Timer
111. markb78 - Ball Engineer II Classic Black


----------



## ChuckMiller

1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
3. Roberev - trainmaster 60 seconds and louisville & indiana; fireman night train (black and white), 40mm, and ionosphere; engineer master ii classic, chronometer le, diver, diver cosc; hydrocarbon alligator, mad cow, classic ii; and conductor chronograph le, and arabic lady. 
4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
6. tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial 
11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
pocket watch replica 
13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26. marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)
32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
33. iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
37. perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
41. chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
42. hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)
57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, *462/999
63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
66. doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
69. Gti: Skylab (black)
70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial 670/1000, Trieste black dial 222/1000 (sold it), Fireman Night Train first edition
74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold)
81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon Magnate (Black) Inspector II (blue) 
84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator 
85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~ 
86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC) 
88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black) 
89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon Glow (black) 
90. ginoniccoli- Hydrocarbon Classic III
91. chansigril - em2 moon glow, black dial 
92. malfun69 - firemen
93. brrrdn - Ball Conductor GMT Ltd Ed (black dial and leather)
94. soonalvin - Night train (black/leather strap with orange stitching) 
95. doajlo04 - Skylab Black 96/1200
96. Torsse - MadCow black dial 
97. Designdweeb - Fireman (40mm, Black Dial/Orange /Blue lume/SS bracelet) Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic II (White Dial)
98. MrBadExample - Mad Cow (White dial), EM II TMT (Fahrenheit, 1432/2006)) 
99. Iceheller-Aviator (posted on no.33 earlier)
100. Crusher - Fireman 43mm (black dial) 
101. iim7v7im7-Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Bracelet, Black-Silver) 
102. lland - Engineer Master II Moonphase - Black dial, Bracelet (added aftermarket black calf strap and Ball OEM Deployant)
103. Watchlover1 - EMII Master Diver Bracelet & EMII Aviator with Anonimo deployment and strap
104. Mugszy27 - Trainmaster Cleveland Express & Trainmaster Voyager Power Reserve
105. ITALIANO - (Paolo) - EMII Diver COSC
106. enigmattic122 - Fireman 40mm Black/Orange 
107. Chris_L - Engineer II Ohio
108. Kevinfcharles -Trieste, black face & Fireman 40mm silver w/ black #'s
109. s1xandout - EM2 Diver orange
110. brklynlarsons - Ball World Timer
111. markb78 - Ball Engineer II Classic Black


----------



## roberev

1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
3. Roberev - (updated March 2009) Trainmaster 60 Seconds (men and ladies), Trainmaster Louisville & Indiana, Fireman Night Train (black and white), Fireman 40mm (white), Fireman Ionosphere (white Panda dial); Engineer Master II ("EMII") Classic, EMII Chronometer LE (white), EMII Diver (grey and orange), EMII Diver COSC, EMII Aviator, Engineer Hydrocarbon ("EH") Alligator (white and black), EH classic II, EH Mad Cow (white), EH Chronograph (black), EH GMT 1, Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor Classic (white), and Conductor Arabic Ladies. 
4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
6. tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial 
11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
pocket watch replica 
13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26. marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)
32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
33. iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
37. perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
41. chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
42. hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)
57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, *462/999
63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
66. doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
69. Gti: Skylab (black)
70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial 670/1000, Trieste black dial 222/1000 (sold it), Fireman Night Train first edition
74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold)
81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon Magnate (Black) Inspector II (blue) 
84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator 
85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~ 
86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC) 
88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black) 
89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon Glow (black) 
90. ginoniccoli- Hydrocarbon Classic III
91. chansigril - em2 moon glow, black dial 
92. malfun69 - firemen
93. brrrdn - Ball Conductor GMT Ltd Ed (black dial and leather)
94. soonalvin - Night train (black/leather strap with orange stitching) 
95. doajlo04 - Skylab Black 96/1200
96. Torsse - MadCow black dial 
97. Designdweeb - Fireman (40mm, Black Dial/Orange /Blue lume/SS bracelet) Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic II (White Dial)
98. MrBadExample - Mad Cow (White dial), EM II TMT (Fahrenheit, 1432/2006)) 
99. Iceheller-Aviator (posted on no.33 earlier)
100. Crusher - Fireman 43mm (black dial) 
101. iim7v7im7-Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Bracelet, Black-Silver) 
102. lland - Engineer Master II Moonphase - Black dial, Bracelet (added aftermarket black calf strap and Ball OEM Deployant)
103. Watchlover1 - EMII Master Diver Bracelet & EMII Aviator with Anonimo deployment and strap
104. Mugszy27 - Trainmaster Cleveland Express & Trainmaster Voyager Power Reserve
105. ITALIANO - (Paolo) - EMII Diver COSC
106. enigmattic122 - Fireman 40mm Black/Orange 
107. Chris_L - Engineer II Ohio
108. Kevinfcharles -Trieste, black face & Fireman 40mm silver w/ black #'s
109. s1xandout - EM2 Diver orange
110. brklynlarsons - Ball World Timer
111. markb78 - Ball Engineer II Classic Black

-----------
updated my list to include 2008-present acquisitions


----------



## Fatz028

Davidtan said:


> not sure if u guys open the thread like this before, just list down ur name and wat model of BALL u owned
> 
> copy and paste the below list with ur details
> 
> 1. Trainmaster Cleveland Express
> 2.Trainmaster Cannonball
> 3.Trainmaster Moonlight Special
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.


----------



## ncmoto

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial 
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman Night Train
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. ncmoto Classic II


----------



## incognito

1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
3. Roberev - (updated March 2009) Trainmaster 60 Seconds (men and ladies), Trainmaster Louisville & Indiana, Fireman Night Train (black and white), Fireman 40mm (white), Fireman Ionosphere (white Panda dial); Engineer Master II ("EMII") Classic, EMII Chronometer LE (white), EMII Diver (grey and orange), EMII Diver COSC, EMII Aviator, Engineer Hydrocarbon ("EH") Alligator (white and black), EH classic II, EH Mad Cow (white), EH Chronograph (black), EH GMT 1, Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor Classic (white), and Conductor Arabic Ladies. 
4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
6. tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial 
11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
pocket watch replica 
13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26. marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)
32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
33. iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
37. perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
41. chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
42. hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)
57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, *462/999
63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
66. doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
69. Gti: Skylab (black)
70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial 670/1000, Trieste black dial 222/1000 (sold it), Fireman Night Train first edition
74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold)
81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon Magnate (Black) Inspector II (blue) 
84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator 
85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~ 
86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC) 
88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black) 
89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon Glow (black) 
90. ginoniccoli- Hydrocarbon Classic III
91. chansigril - em2 moon glow, black dial 
92. malfun69 - firemen
93. brrrdn - Ball Conductor GMT Ltd Ed (black dial and leather)
94. soonalvin - Night train (black/leather strap with orange stitching) 
95. doajlo04 - Skylab Black 96/1200
96. Torsse - MadCow black dial 
97. Designdweeb - Fireman (40mm, Black Dial/Orange /Blue lume/SS bracelet) Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic II (White Dial)
98. MrBadExample - Mad Cow (White dial), EM II TMT (Fahrenheit, 1432/2006)) 
99. Iceheller-Aviator (posted on no.33 earlier)
100. Crusher - Fireman 43mm (black dial) 
101. iim7v7im7-Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Bracelet, Black-Silver) 
102. lland - Engineer Master II Moonphase - Black dial, Bracelet (added aftermarket black calf strap and Ball OEM Deployant)
103. Watchlover1 - EMII Master Diver Bracelet & EMII Aviator with Anonimo deployment and strap
104. Mugszy27 - Trainmaster Cleveland Express & Trainmaster Voyager Power Reserve
105. ITALIANO - (Paolo) - EMII Diver COSC
106. enigmattic122 - Fireman 40mm Black/Orange 
107. Chris_L - Engineer II Ohio
108. Kevinfcharles -Trieste, black face & Fireman 40mm silver w/ black #'s
109. s1xandout - EM2 Diver orange
110. brklynlarsons - Ball World Timer
111. markb78 - Ball Engineer II Classic Black
112. Fatz028 - Trainmaster Cleveland Express, Trainmaster Cannonball, Trainmaster Moonlight Special
113. ncmoto - Classic II
114. incognto - Fireman 43mm (Black/Blue Dial)


----------



## jaymd

1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
3. Roberev - (updated March 2009) Trainmaster 60 Seconds (men and ladies), Trainmaster Louisville & Indiana, Fireman Night Train (black and white), Fireman 40mm (white), Fireman Ionosphere (white Panda dial); Engineer Master II ("EMII") Classic, EMII Chronometer LE (white), EMII Diver (grey and orange), EMII Diver COSC, EMII Aviator, Engineer Hydrocarbon ("EH") Alligator (white and black), EH classic II, EH Mad Cow (white), EH Chronograph (black), EH GMT 1, Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor Classic (white), and Conductor Arabic Ladies. 
4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
6. tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial 
11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
pocket watch replica 
13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26. marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
31. Luke - hydrocarbon *magnate* (black)
32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
33. iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
37. perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
41. chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
42. hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon *magnate* white dial; fireman 43mm black dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon *magnate* (white dial)
57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, *462/999
63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
66. doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
69. Gti: Skylab (black)
70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial 670/1000, Trieste black dial 222/1000 (sold it), Fireman Night Train first edition
74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold)
81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon *Magnate* (Black) Inspector II (blue) 
84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator 
85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~ 
86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC) 
88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black) 
89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon Glow (black) 
90. ginoniccoli- Hydrocarbon Classic III
91. chansigril - em2 moon glow, black dial 
92. malfun69 - firemen
93. brrrdn - Ball Conductor GMT Ltd Ed (black dial and leather)
94. soonalvin - Night train (black/leather strap with orange stitching) 
95. doajlo04 - Skylab Black 96/1200
96. Torsse - MadCow black dial 
97. Designdweeb - Fireman (40mm, Black Dial/Orange /Blue lume/SS bracelet) Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic II (White Dial)
98. MrBadExample - Mad Cow (White dial), EM II TMT (Fahrenheit, 1432/2006)) 
99. Iceheller-Aviator (posted on no.33 earlier)
100. Crusher - Fireman 43mm (black dial) 
101. iim7v7im7-Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Bracelet, Black-Silver) 
102. lland - Engineer Master II Moonphase - Black dial, Bracelet (added aftermarket black calf strap and Ball OEM Deployant)
103. Watchlover1 - EMII Master Diver Bracelet & EMII Aviator with Anonimo deployment and strap
104. Mugszy27 - Trainmaster Cleveland Express & Trainmaster Voyager Power Reserve
105. ITALIANO - (Paolo) - EMII Diver COSC
106. enigmattic122 - Fireman 40mm Black/Orange 
107. Chris_L - Engineer II Ohio
108. Kevinfcharles -Trieste, black face & Fireman 40mm silver w/ black #'s
109. s1xandout - EM2 Diver orange
110. brklynlarsons - Ball World Timer
111. markb78 - Ball Engineer II Classic Black
112. jaymd-black and white EH magnate (stiill looking new after 18 months):-!


----------



## gossler

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial 
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman Night Train
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white
19. Gossler: EM II Diver Green


----------



## gossler

Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
3. Roberev - (updated March 2009) Trainmaster 60 Seconds (men and ladies), Trainmaster Louisville & Indiana, Fireman Night Train (black and white), Fireman 40mm (white), Fireman Ionosphere (white Panda dial); Engineer Master II ("EMII") Classic, EMII Chronometer LE (white), EMII Diver (grey and orange), EMII Diver COSC, EMII Aviator, Engineer Hydrocarbon ("EH") Alligator (white and black), EH classic II, EH Mad Cow (white), EH Chronograph (black), EH GMT 1, Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor Classic (white), and Conductor Arabic Ladies. 
4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
6. tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial 
11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
pocket watch replica 
13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26. marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
31. Luke - hydrocarbon *magnate* (black)
32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
33. iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
37. perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
41. chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
42. hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon *magnate* white dial; fireman 43mm black dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon *magnate* (white dial)
57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, *462/999
63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
66. doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
69. Gti: Skylab (black)
70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial 670/1000, Trieste black dial 222/1000 (sold it), Fireman Night Train first edition
74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold)
81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon *Magnate* (Black) Inspector II (blue) 
84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator 
85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~ 
86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC) 
88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black) 
89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon Glow (black) 
90. ginoniccoli- Hydrocarbon Classic III
91. chansigril - em2 moon glow, black dial 
92. malfun69 - firemen
93. brrrdn - Ball Conductor GMT Ltd Ed (black dial and leather)
94. soonalvin - Night train (black/leather strap with orange stitching) 
95. doajlo04 - Skylab Black 96/1200
96. Torsse - MadCow black dial 
97. Designdweeb - Fireman (40mm, Black Dial/Orange /Blue lume/SS bracelet) Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic II (White Dial)
98. MrBadExample - Mad Cow (White dial), EM II TMT (Fahrenheit, 1432/2006)) 
99. Iceheller-Aviator (posted on no.33 earlier)
100. Crusher - Fireman 43mm (black dial) 
101. iim7v7im7-Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Bracelet, Black-Silver) 
102. lland - Engineer Master II Moonphase - Black dial, Bracelet (added aftermarket black calf strap and Ball OEM Deployant)
103. Watchlover1 - EMII Master Diver Bracelet & EMII Aviator with Anonimo deployment and strap
104. Mugszy27 - Trainmaster Cleveland Express & Trainmaster Voyager Power Reserve
105. ITALIANO - (Paolo) - EMII Diver COSC
106. enigmattic122 - Fireman 40mm Black/Orange 
107. Chris_L - Engineer II Ohio
108. Kevinfcharles -Trieste, black face & Fireman 40mm silver w/ black #'s
109. s1xandout - EM2 Diver orange
110. brklynlarsons - Ball World Timer
111. markb78 - Ball Engineer II Classic Black
112. jaymd-black and white EH magnate (stiill looking new after 18 months):-!
113. Gossler: EM II Diver green rubber strap deployment buckle


----------



## jaypee

Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
3. Roberev - (updated March 2009) Trainmaster 60 Seconds (men and ladies), Trainmaster Louisville & Indiana, Fireman Night Train (black and white), Fireman 40mm (white), Fireman Ionosphere (white Panda dial); Engineer Master II ("EMII") Classic, EMII Chronometer LE (white), EMII Diver (grey and orange), EMII Diver COSC, EMII Aviator, Engineer Hydrocarbon ("EH") Alligator (white and black), EH classic II, EH Mad Cow (white), EH Chronograph (black), EH GMT 1, Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor Classic (white), and Conductor Arabic Ladies. 
4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
6. tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial 
11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
pocket watch replica 
13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26. marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
31. Luke - hydrocarbon *magnate* (black)
32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
33. iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
37. perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
41. chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
42. hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon *magnate* white dial; fireman 43mm black dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon *magnate* (white dial)
57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, *462/999
63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
66. doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
69. Gti: Skylab (black)
70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial 670/1000, Trieste black dial 222/1000 (sold it), Fireman Night Train first edition
74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold)
81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon *Magnate* (Black) Inspector II (blue) 
84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator 
85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~ 
86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC) 
88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black) 
89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon Glow (black) 
90. ginoniccoli- Hydrocarbon Classic III
91. chansigril - em2 moon glow, black dial 
92. malfun69 - firemen
93. brrrdn - Ball Conductor GMT Ltd Ed (black dial and leather)
94. soonalvin - Night train (black/leather strap with orange stitching) 
95. doajlo04 - Skylab Black 96/1200
96. Torsse - MadCow black dial 
97. Designdweeb - Fireman (40mm, Black Dial/Orange /Blue lume/SS bracelet) Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic II (White Dial)
98. MrBadExample - Mad Cow (White dial), EM II TMT (Fahrenheit, 1432/2006)) 
99. Iceheller-Aviator (posted on no.33 earlier)
100. Crusher - Fireman 43mm (black dial) 
101. iim7v7im7-Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Bracelet, Black-Silver) 
102. lland - Engineer Master II Moonphase - Black dial, Bracelet (added aftermarket black calf strap and Ball OEM Deployant)
103. Watchlover1 - EMII Master Diver Bracelet & EMII Aviator with Anonimo deployment and strap
104. Mugszy27 - Trainmaster Cleveland Express & Trainmaster Voyager Power Reserve
105. ITALIANO - (Paolo) - EMII Diver COSC
106. enigmattic122 - Fireman 40mm Black/Orange 
107. Chris_L - Engineer II Ohio
108. Kevinfcharles -Trieste, black face & Fireman 40mm silver w/ black #'s
109. s1xandout - EM2 Diver orange
110. brklynlarsons - Ball World Timer
111. markb78 - Ball Engineer II Classic Black
112. jaymd-black and white EH magnate (stiill looking new after 18 months):-!
113. Gossler: EM II Diver green rubber strap deployment buckle
114. jaypee - Engineer Master II Diver GMT (silver accent), Engineer Master II Aviator Dual Time


----------



## Mike69

Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
3. Roberev - (updated March 2009) Trainmaster 60 Seconds (men and ladies), Trainmaster Louisville & Indiana, Fireman Night Train (black and white), Fireman 40mm (white), Fireman Ionosphere (white Panda dial); Engineer Master II ("EMII") Classic, EMII Chronometer LE (white), EMII Diver (grey and orange), EMII Diver COSC, EMII Aviator, Engineer Hydrocarbon ("EH") Alligator (white and black), EH classic II, EH Mad Cow (white), EH Chronograph (black), EH GMT 1, Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor Classic (white), and Conductor Arabic Ladies. 
4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
6. tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial 
11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
pocket watch replica 
13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26. marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)
32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
33. iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
37. perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
41. chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
42. hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)
57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, *462/999
63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
66. doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
69. Gti: Skylab (black)
70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial 670/1000, Trieste black dial 222/1000 (sold it), Fireman Night Train first edition
74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold)
81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon Magnate (Black) Inspector II (blue) 
84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator 
85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~ 
86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC) 
88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black) 
89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon Glow (black) 
90. ginoniccoli- Hydrocarbon Classic III
91. chansigril - em2 moon glow, black dial 
92. malfun69 - firemen
93. brrrdn - Ball Conductor GMT Ltd Ed (black dial and leather)
94. soonalvin - Night train (black/leather strap with orange stitching) 
95. doajlo04 - Skylab Black 96/1200
96. Torsse - MadCow black dial 
97. Designdweeb - Fireman (40mm, Black Dial/Orange /Blue lume/SS bracelet) Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic II (White Dial)
98. MrBadExample - Mad Cow (White dial), EM II TMT (Fahrenheit, 1432/2006)) 
99. Iceheller-Aviator (posted on no.33 earlier)
100. Crusher - Fireman 43mm (black dial) 
101. iim7v7im7-Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Bracelet, Black-Silver) 
102. lland - Engineer Master II Moonphase - Black dial, Bracelet (added aftermarket black calf strap and Ball OEM Deployant)
103. Watchlover1 - EMII Master Diver Bracelet & EMII Aviator with Anonimo deployment and strap
104. Mugszy27 - Trainmaster Cleveland Express & Trainmaster Voyager Power Reserve
105. ITALIANO - (Paolo) - EMII Diver COSC
106. enigmattic122 - Fireman 40mm Black/Orange 
107. Chris_L - Engineer II Ohio
108. Kevinfcharles -Trieste, black face & Fireman 40mm silver w/ black #'s
109. s1xandout - EM2 Diver orange
110. brklynlarsons - Ball World Timer
111. markb78 - Ball Engineer II Classic Black
112. jaymd-black and white EH magnate (stiill looking new after 18 months)
113. Gossler: EM II Diver green rubber strap deployment buckle
114. jaypee - Engineer Master II Diver GMT (silver accent)
115. Mike69 - Engineer Master II Aviator GMT cream dial, Fireman Storm Chaser


----------



## scottw44

Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
3. Roberev - (updated March 2009) Trainmaster 60 Seconds (men and ladies), Trainmaster Louisville & Indiana, Fireman Night Train (black and white), Fireman 40mm (white), Fireman Ionosphere (white Panda dial); Engineer Master II ("EMII") Classic, EMII Chronometer LE (white), EMII Diver (grey and orange), EMII Diver COSC, EMII Aviator, Engineer Hydrocarbon ("EH") Alligator (white and black), EH classic II, EH Mad Cow (white), EH Chronograph (black), EH GMT 1, Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor Classic (white), and Conductor Arabic Ladies. 
4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
6. tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial 
11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
pocket watch replica 
13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase, aviator gmt, ehc classic
14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26. marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)
32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
33. iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
37. perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
41. chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
42. hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)
57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, *462/999
63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
66. doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
69. Gti: Skylab (black)
70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial 670/1000, Trieste black dial 222/1000 (sold it), Fireman Night Train first edition
74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold)
81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon Magnate (Black) Inspector II (blue) 
84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator 
85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~ 
86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC) 
88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black) 
89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon Glow (black) 
90. ginoniccoli- Hydrocarbon Classic III
91. chansigril - em2 moon glow, black dial 
92. malfun69 - firemen
93. brrrdn - Ball Conductor GMT Ltd Ed (black dial and leather)
94. soonalvin - Night train (black/leather strap with orange stitching) 
95. doajlo04 - Skylab Black 96/1200
96. Torsse - MadCow black dial 
97. Designdweeb - Fireman (40mm, Black Dial/Orange /Blue lume/SS bracelet) Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic II (White Dial)
98. MrBadExample - Mad Cow (White dial), EM II TMT (Fahrenheit, 1432/2006)) 
99. Iceheller-Aviator (posted on no.33 earlier)
100. Crusher - Fireman 43mm (black dial) 
101. iim7v7im7-Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Bracelet, Black-Silver) 
102. lland - Engineer Master II Moonphase - Black dial, Bracelet (added aftermarket black calf strap and Ball OEM Deployant)
103. Watchlover1 - EMII Master Diver Bracelet & EMII Aviator with Anonimo deployment and strap
104. Mugszy27 - Trainmaster Cleveland Express & Trainmaster Voyager Power Reserve
105. ITALIANO - (Paolo) - EMII Diver COSC
106. enigmattic122 - Fireman 40mm Black/Orange 
107. Chris_L - Engineer II Ohio
108. Kevinfcharles -Trieste, black face & Fireman 40mm silver w/ black #'s
109. s1xandout - EM2 Diver orange
110. brklynlarsons - Ball World Timer
111. markb78 - Ball Engineer II Classic Black
112. jaymd-black and white EH magnate (stiill looking new after 18 months)
113. Gossler: EM II Diver green rubber strap deployment buckle
114. jaypee - Engineer Master II Diver GMT (silver accent)
115. Mike69 - Engineer Master II Aviator GMT cream dial, Fireman Storm Chaser


----------



## waterbrook

Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
3. Roberev - (updated March 2009) Trainmaster 60 Seconds (men and ladies), Trainmaster Louisville & Indiana, Fireman Night Train (black and white), Fireman 40mm (white), Fireman Ionosphere (white Panda dial); Engineer Master II ("EMII") Classic, EMII Chronometer LE (white), EMII Diver (grey and orange), EMII Diver COSC, EMII Aviator, Engineer Hydrocarbon ("EH") Alligator (white and black), EH classic II, EH Mad Cow (white), EH Chronograph (black), EH GMT 1, Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor Classic (white), and Conductor Arabic Ladies. 
4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
6. tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial 
11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
pocket watch replica 
13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase, aviator gmt, ehc classic
14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26. marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)
32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
33. iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
37. perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
41. chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
42. hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)
57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, *462/999
63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
66. doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
69. Gti: Skylab (black)
70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial 670/1000, Trieste black dial 222/1000 (sold it), Fireman Night Train first edition
74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold)
81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon Magnate (Black) Inspector II (blue) 
84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator 
85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~ 
86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC) 
88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black) 
89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon Glow (black) 
90. ginoniccoli- Hydrocarbon Classic III
91. chansigril - em2 moon glow, black dial 
92. malfun69 - firemen
93. brrrdn - Ball Conductor GMT Ltd Ed (black dial and leather)
94. soonalvin - Night train (black/leather strap with orange stitching) 
95. doajlo04 - Skylab Black 96/1200
96. Torsse - MadCow black dial 
97. Designdweeb - Fireman (40mm, Black Dial/Orange /Blue lume/SS bracelet) Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic II (White Dial)
98. MrBadExample - Mad Cow (White dial), EM II TMT (Fahrenheit, 1432/2006)) 
99. Iceheller-Aviator (posted on no.33 earlier)
100. Crusher - Fireman 43mm (black dial) 
101. iim7v7im7-Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Bracelet, Black-Silver) 
102. lland - Engineer Master II Moonphase - Black dial, Bracelet (added aftermarket black calf strap and Ball OEM Deployant)
103. Watchlover1 - EMII Master Diver Bracelet & EMII Aviator with Anonimo deployment and strap
104. Mugszy27 - Trainmaster Cleveland Express & Trainmaster Voyager Power Reserve
105. ITALIANO - (Paolo) - EMII Diver COSC
106. enigmattic122 - Fireman 40mm Black/Orange 
107. Chris_L - Engineer II Ohio
108. Kevinfcharles -Trieste, black face & Fireman 40mm silver w/ black #'s
109. s1xandout - EM2 Diver orange
110. brklynlarsons - Ball World Timer
111. markb78 - Ball Engineer II Classic Black
112. jaymd-black and white EH magnate (stiill looking new after 18 months)
113. Gossler: EM II Diver green rubber strap deployment buckle
114. jaypee - Engineer Master II Diver GMT (silver accent)
115. Mike69 - Engineer Master II Aviator GMT cream dial, Fireman Storm Chaser
116. waterbrook - EM II Diver COSC w/yellow bezel on bracelet & rubber; EM II Moonphase, white dial/bracelet


----------



## privard

1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
3. Roberev - (updated March 2009) Trainmaster 60 Seconds (men and ladies), Trainmaster Louisville & Indiana, Fireman Night Train (black and white), Fireman 40mm (white), Fireman Ionosphere (white Panda dial); Engineer Master II ("EMII") Classic, EMII Chronometer LE (white), EMII Diver (grey and orange), EMII Diver COSC, EMII Aviator, Engineer Hydrocarbon ("EH") Alligator (white and black), EH classic II, EH Mad Cow (white), EH Chronograph (black), EH GMT 1, Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor Classic (white), and Conductor Arabic Ladies. 
4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
6. tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial 
11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
pocket watch replica 
13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase, aviator gmt, ehc classic
14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26. marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)
32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
33. iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
37. perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
41. chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
42. hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)
57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, *462/999
63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
66. doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
69. Gti: Skylab (black)
70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial 670/1000, Trieste black dial 222/1000 (sold it), Fireman Night Train first edition
74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold)
81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon Magnate (Black) Inspector II (blue) 
84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator 
85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~ 
86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC) 
88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black) 
89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon Glow (black) 
90. ginoniccoli- Hydrocarbon Classic III
91. chansigril - em2 moon glow, black dial 
92. malfun69 - firemen
93. brrrdn - Ball Conductor GMT Ltd Ed (black dial and leather)
94. soonalvin - Night train (black/leather strap with orange stitching) 
95. doajlo04 - Skylab Black 96/1200
96. Torsse - MadCow black dial 
97. Designdweeb - Fireman (40mm, Black Dial/Orange /Blue lume/SS bracelet) Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic II (White Dial)
98. MrBadExample - Mad Cow (White dial), EM II TMT (Fahrenheit, 1432/2006)) 
99. Iceheller-Aviator (posted on no.33 earlier)
100. Crusher - Fireman 43mm (black dial) 
101. iim7v7im7-Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Bracelet, Black-Silver) 
102. lland - Engineer Master II Moonphase - Black dial, Bracelet (added aftermarket black calf strap and Ball OEM Deployant)
103. Watchlover1 - EMII Master Diver Bracelet & EMII Aviator with Anonimo deployment and strap
104. Mugszy27 - Trainmaster Cleveland Express & Trainmaster Voyager Power Reserve
105. ITALIANO - (Paolo) - EMII Diver COSC
106. enigmattic122 - Fireman 40mm Black/Orange 
107. Chris_L - Engineer II Ohio
108. Kevinfcharles -Trieste, black face & Fireman 40mm silver w/ black #'s
109. s1xandout - EM2 Diver orange
110. brklynlarsons - Ball World Timer
111. markb78 - Ball Engineer II Classic Black
112. jaymd-black and white EH magnate (stiill looking new after 18 months)
113. Gossler: EM II Diver green rubber strap deployment buckle
114. jaypee - Engineer Master II Diver GMT (silver accent)
115. Mike69 - Engineer Master II Aviator GMT cream dial, Fireman Storm Chaser
116. waterbrook - EM II Diver COSC w/yellow bezel on bracelet & rubber; EM II Moonphase, white dial/bracelet
117. privard: EM II Moonphase, EM II Moon Glow


----------



## razer

1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
3. Roberev - (updated March 2009) Trainmaster 60 Seconds (men and ladies), Trainmaster Louisville & Indiana, Fireman Night Train (black and white), Fireman 40mm (white), Fireman Ionosphere (white Panda dial); Engineer Master II ("EMII") Classic, EMII Chronometer LE (white), EMII Diver (grey and orange), EMII Diver COSC, EMII Aviator, Engineer Hydrocarbon ("EH") Alligator (white and black), EH classic II, EH Mad Cow (white), EH Chronograph (black), EH GMT 1, Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor Classic (white), and Conductor Arabic Ladies. 
4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
6. tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial 
11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
pocket watch replica 
13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase, aviator gmt, ehc classic
14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26. marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)
32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
33. iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
37. perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
41. chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
42. hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)
57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, *462/999
63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
66. doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
69. Gti: Skylab (black)
70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial 670/1000, Trieste black dial 222/1000 (sold it), Fireman Night Train first edition
74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold)
81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon Magnate (Black) Inspector II (blue) 
84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator 
85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~ 
86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC) 
88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black) 
89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon Glow (black) 
90. ginoniccoli- Hydrocarbon Classic III
91. chansigril - em2 moon glow, black dial 
92. malfun69 - firemen
93. brrrdn - Ball Conductor GMT Ltd Ed (black dial and leather)
94. soonalvin - Night train (black/leather strap with orange stitching) 
95. doajlo04 - Skylab Black 96/1200
96. Torsse - MadCow black dial 
97. Designdweeb - Fireman (40mm, Black Dial/Orange /Blue lume/SS bracelet) Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic II (White Dial)
98. MrBadExample - Mad Cow (White dial), EM II TMT (Fahrenheit, 1432/2006)) 
99. Iceheller-Aviator (posted on no.33 earlier)
100. Crusher - Fireman 43mm (black dial) 
101. iim7v7im7-Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Bracelet, Black-Silver) 
102. lland - Engineer Master II Moonphase - Black dial, Bracelet (added aftermarket black calf strap and Ball OEM Deployant)
103. Watchlover1 - EMII Master Diver Bracelet & EMII Aviator with Anonimo deployment and strap
104. Mugszy27 - Trainmaster Cleveland Express & Trainmaster Voyager Power Reserve
105. ITALIANO - (Paolo) - EMII Diver COSC
106. enigmattic122 - Fireman 40mm Black/Orange 
107. Chris_L - Engineer II Ohio
108. Kevinfcharles -Trieste, black face & Fireman 40mm silver w/ black #'s
109. s1xandout - EM2 Diver orange
110. brklynlarsons - Ball World Timer
111. markb78 - Ball Engineer II Classic Black
112. jaymd-black and white EH magnate (stiill looking new after 18 months)
113. Gossler: EM II Diver green rubber strap deployment buckle
114. jaypee - Engineer Master II Diver GMT (silver accent)
115. Mike69 - Engineer Master II Aviator GMT cream dial, Fireman Storm Chaser
116. waterbrook - EM II Diver COSC w/yellow bezel on bracelet & rubber; EM II Moonphase, white dial/bracelet
117. privard: EM II Moonphase, EM II Moon Glow
118. Razer: Engineer Master II Telemeter, Engineer Master II Chronometer, Trainmaster Pulsemeter (May 2009)


----------



## ChuckMiller

1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
3. Roberev - (updated March 2009) Trainmaster 60 Seconds (men and ladies), Trainmaster Louisville & Indiana, Fireman Night Train (black and white), Fireman 40mm (white), Fireman Ionosphere (white Panda dial); Engineer Master II ("EMII") Classic, EMII Chronometer LE (white), EMII Diver (grey and orange), EMII Diver COSC, EMII Aviator, Engineer Hydrocarbon ("EH") Alligator (white and black), EH classic II, EH Mad Cow (white), EH Chronograph (black), EH GMT 1, Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor Classic (white), and Conductor Arabic Ladies. 
4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
6. tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial 
11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
pocket watch replica 
13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26. marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
31. Luke - hydrocarbon *magnate* (black)
32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
33. iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
37. perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
41. chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
42. hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon *magnate* white dial; fireman 43mm black dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon *magnate* (white dial)
57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, *462/999
63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
66. doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
69. Gti: Skylab (black)
70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial 670/1000, Trieste black dial 222/1000 (sold it), Fireman Night Train DLC first edition, Railroader Chronograph quartz
74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold)
81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon *Magnate* (Black) Inspector II (blue) 
84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator 
85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~ 
86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC) 
88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black) 
89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon Glow (black) 
90. ginoniccoli- Hydrocarbon Classic III
91. chansigril - em2 moon glow, black dial 
92. malfun69 - firemen
93. brrrdn - Ball Conductor GMT Ltd Ed (black dial and leather)
94. soonalvin - Night train (black/leather strap with orange stitching) 
95. doajlo04 - Skylab Black 96/1200
96. Torsse - MadCow black dial 
97. Designdweeb - Fireman (40mm, Black Dial/Orange /Blue lume/SS bracelet) Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic II (White Dial)
98. MrBadExample - Mad Cow (White dial), EM II TMT (Fahrenheit, 1432/2006)) 
99. Iceheller-Aviator (posted on no.33 earlier)
100. Crusher - Fireman 43mm (black dial) 
101. iim7v7im7-Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Bracelet, Black-Silver) 
102. lland - Engineer Master II Moonphase - Black dial, Bracelet (added aftermarket black calf strap and Ball OEM Deployant)
103. Watchlover1 - EMII Master Diver Bracelet & EMII Aviator with Anonimo deployment and strap
104. Mugszy27 - Trainmaster Cleveland Express & Trainmaster Voyager Power Reserve
105. ITALIANO - (Paolo) - EMII Diver COSC
106. enigmattic122 - Fireman 40mm Black/Orange 
107. Chris_L - Engineer II Ohio
108. Kevinfcharles -Trieste, black face & Fireman 40mm silver w/ black #'s
109. s1xandout - EM2 Diver orange
110. brklynlarsons - Ball World Timer
111. markb78 - Ball Engineer II Classic Black
112. jaymd-black and white EH magnate (stiill looking new after 18 months):-!
113. Gossler: EM II Diver green rubber strap deployment buckle
114. jaypee - Engineer Master II Diver GMT (silver accent)


----------



## nav

1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
3. Roberev - (updated March 2009) Trainmaster 60 Seconds (men and ladies), Trainmaster Louisville & Indiana, Fireman Night Train (black and white), Fireman 40mm (white), Fireman Ionosphere (white Panda dial); Engineer Master II ("EMII") Classic, EMII Chronometer LE (white), EMII Diver (grey and orange), EMII Diver COSC, EMII Aviator, Engineer Hydrocarbon ("EH") Alligator (white and black), EH classic II, EH Mad Cow (white), EH Chronograph (black), EH GMT 1, Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor Classic (white), and Conductor Arabic Ladies. 
4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
6. tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial 
11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
pocket watch replica 
13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26. marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
31. Luke - hydrocarbon *magnate* (black)
32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
33. iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
37. perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
41. chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
42. hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon *magnate* white dial; fireman 43mm black dial
47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon *magnate* (white dial)
57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, *462/999
63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
66. doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
69. Gti: Skylab (black)
70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial 670/1000, Trieste black dial 222/1000 (sold it), Fireman Night Train DLC first edition, Railroader Chronograph quartz
74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold)
81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon *Magnate* (Black) Inspector II (blue) 
84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator 
85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~ 
86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC) 
88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black) 
89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon Glow (black) 
90. ginoniccoli- Hydrocarbon Classic III
91. chansigril - em2 moon glow, black dial 
92. malfun69 - firemen
93. brrrdn - Ball Conductor GMT Ltd Ed (black dial and leather)
94. soonalvin - Night train (black/leather strap with orange stitching) 
95. doajlo04 - Skylab Black 96/1200
96. Torsse - MadCow black dial 
97. Designdweeb - Fireman (40mm, Black Dial/Orange /Blue lume/SS bracelet) Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic II (White Dial)
98. MrBadExample - Mad Cow (White dial), EM II TMT (Fahrenheit, 1432/2006)) 
99. Iceheller-Aviator (posted on no.33 earlier)
100. Crusher - Fireman 43mm (black dial) 
101. iim7v7im7-Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Bracelet, Black-Silver) 
102. lland - Engineer Master II Moonphase - Black dial, Bracelet (added aftermarket black calf strap and Ball OEM Deployant)
103. Watchlover1 - EMII Master Diver Bracelet & EMII Aviator with Anonimo deployment and strap
104. Mugszy27 - Trainmaster Cleveland Express & Trainmaster Voyager Power Reserve
105. ITALIANO - (Paolo) - EMII Diver COSC
106. enigmattic122 - Fireman 40mm Black/Orange 
107. Chris_L - Engineer II Ohio
108. Kevinfcharles -Trieste, black face & Fireman 40mm silver w/ black #'s
109. s1xandout - EM2 Diver orange
110. brklynlarsons - Ball World Timer
111. markb78 - Ball Engineer II Classic Black
112. jaymd-black and white EH magnate (stiill looking new after 18 months):-!
113. Gossler: EM II Diver green rubber strap deployment buckle
114. jaypee - Engineer Master II Diver GMT (silver accent) 
115. nav - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium (Mad Cow) White Dial
__________________


----------



## OILMAN

Frontierman63 said:


> Trendydandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
> 2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
> 3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady.
> 4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
> 5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
> 6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE
> 7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
> 8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
> 9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
> 10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial
> 11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
> 12. HockeyBrand - Fireman Night Train
> 13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
> 14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
> 15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
> 16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
> 17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
> 18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white
> 
> 
> 
> 19.OILMAN:AVIATOR
Click to expand...


----------



## OILMAN

nav said:


> 1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
> 2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
> 3. Roberev - (updated March 2009) Trainmaster 60 Seconds (men and ladies), Trainmaster Louisville & Indiana, Fireman Night Train (black and white), Fireman 40mm (white), Fireman Ionosphere (white Panda dial); Engineer Master II ("EMII") Classic, EMII Chronometer LE (white), EMII Diver (grey and orange), EMII Diver COSC, EMII Aviator, Engineer Hydrocarbon ("EH") Alligator (white and black), EH classic II, EH Mad Cow (white), EH Chronograph (black), EH GMT 1, Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor Classic (white), and Conductor Arabic Ladies.
> 4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
> 5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
> 6. tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
> 7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
> 8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
> 9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
> 10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial
> 11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
> 12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
> pocket watch replica
> 13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
> 14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
> 15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
> 16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
> 17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
> 18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white
> 19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
> 20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
> 21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
> 22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
> 23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
> 24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
> 25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
> 26. marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train
> 27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
> 28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
> 29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
> 30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
> 31. Luke - hydrocarbon *magnate* (black)
> 32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
> 33. iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
> 34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
> 35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
> 36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
> 37. perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
> 38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
> 39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
> 40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
> 41. chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
> 42. hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
> 43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
> 44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
> 45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
> 46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon *magnate* white dial; fireman 43mm black dial
> 47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
> 48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
> 49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
> 50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
> 51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
> 52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
> 53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
> 54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
> 55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
> 56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon *magnate* (white dial)
> 57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
> 58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
> 59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
> 60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
> 61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
> 62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, *462/999
> 63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
> 64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
> 65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
> 66. doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
> 67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
> 68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
> 69. Gti: Skylab (black)
> 70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
> 71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
> 72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
> 73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial 670/1000, Trieste black dial 222/1000 (sold it), Fireman Night Train DLC first edition, Railroader Chronograph quartz
> 74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
> 75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
> 76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
> 77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
> 78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
> 79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
> 80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold)
> 81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
> 82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
> 83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon *Magnate* (Black) Inspector II (blue)
> 84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator
> 85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~
> 86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
> 87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC)
> 88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black)
> 89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon Glow (black)
> 90. ginoniccoli- Hydrocarbon Classic III
> 91. chansigril - em2 moon glow, black dial
> 92. malfun69 - firemen
> 93. brrrdn - Ball Conductor GMT Ltd Ed (black dial and leather)
> 94. soonalvin - Night train (black/leather strap with orange stitching)
> 95. doajlo04 - Skylab Black 96/1200
> 96. Torsse - MadCow black dial
> 97. Designdweeb - Fireman (40mm, Black Dial/Orange /Blue lume/SS bracelet) Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic II (White Dial)
> 98. MrBadExample - Mad Cow (White dial), EM II TMT (Fahrenheit, 1432/2006))
> 99. Iceheller-Aviator (posted on no.33 earlier)
> 100. Crusher - Fireman 43mm (black dial)
> 101. iim7v7im7-Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Bracelet, Black-Silver)
> 102. lland - Engineer Master II Moonphase - Black dial, Bracelet (added aftermarket black calf strap and Ball OEM Deployant)
> 103. Watchlover1 - EMII Master Diver Bracelet & EMII Aviator with Anonimo deployment and strap
> 104. Mugszy27 - Trainmaster Cleveland Express & Trainmaster Voyager Power Reserve
> 105. ITALIANO - (Paolo) - EMII Diver COSC
> 106. enigmattic122 - Fireman 40mm Black/Orange
> 107. Chris_L - Engineer II Ohio
> 108. Kevinfcharles -Trieste, black face & Fireman 40mm silver w/ black #'s
> 109. s1xandout - EM2 Diver orange
> 110. brklynlarsons - Ball World Timer
> 111. markb78 - Ball Engineer II Classic Black
> 112. jaymd-black and white EH magnate (stiill looking new after 18 months):-!
> 113. Gossler: EM II Diver green rubber strap deployment buckle
> 114. jaypee - Engineer Master II Diver GMT (silver accent)
> 115. nav - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium (Mad Cow) White Dial
> __________________


 116.OILMAN....Aviator...


----------



## glimmer

1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
3. Roberev - (updated March 2009) Trainmaster 60 Seconds (men and ladies), Trainmaster Louisville & Indiana, Fireman Night Train (black and white), Fireman 40mm (white), Fireman Ionosphere (white Panda dial); Engineer Master II ("EMII") Classic, EMII Chronometer LE (white), EMII Diver (grey and orange), EMII Diver COSC, EMII Aviator, Engineer Hydrocarbon ("EH") Alligator (white and black), EH classic II, EH Mad Cow (white), EH Chronograph (black), EH GMT 1, Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor Classic (white), and Conductor Arabic Ladies. 
4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
6. tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial 
11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
pocket watch replica 
13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26. marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
31. Luke - hydrocarbon *magnate* (black)
32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
33. iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
37. perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
41. chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
42. hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon *magnate* white dial; fireman 43mm black dial; Engineer Master II Classic 
47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon *magnate* (white dial)
57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, *462/999
63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
66. doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
69. Gti: Skylab (black)
70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial 670/1000, Trieste black dial 222/1000 (sold it), Fireman Night Train DLC first edition, Railroader Chronograph quartz
74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold)
81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon *Magnate* (Black) Inspector II (blue) 
84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator 
85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~ 
86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC) 
88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black) 
89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon Glow (black) 
90. ginoniccoli- Hydrocarbon Classic III
91. chansigril - em2 moon glow, black dial 
92. malfun69 - firemen
93. brrrdn - Ball Conductor GMT Ltd Ed (black dial and leather)
94. soonalvin - Night train (black/leather strap with orange stitching) 
95. doajlo04 - Skylab Black 96/1200
96. Torsse - MadCow black dial 
97. Designdweeb - Fireman (40mm, Black Dial/Orange /Blue lume/SS bracelet) Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic II (White Dial)
98. MrBadExample - Mad Cow (White dial), EM II TMT (Fahrenheit, 1432/2006)) 
99. Iceheller-Aviator (posted on no.33 earlier)
100. Crusher - Fireman 43mm (black dial) 
101. iim7v7im7-Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Bracelet, Black-Silver) 
102. lland - Engineer Master II Moonphase - Black dial, Bracelet (added aftermarket black calf strap and Ball OEM Deployant)
103. Watchlover1 - EMII Master Diver Bracelet & EMII Aviator with Anonimo deployment and strap
104. Mugszy27 - Trainmaster Cleveland Express & Trainmaster Voyager Power Reserve
105. ITALIANO - (Paolo) - EMII Diver COSC
106. enigmattic122 - Fireman 40mm Black/Orange 
107. Chris_L - Engineer II Ohio
108. Kevinfcharles -Trieste, black face & Fireman 40mm silver w/ black #'s
109. s1xandout - EM2 Diver orange
110. brklynlarsons - Ball World Timer
111. markb78 - Ball Engineer II Classic Black
112. jaymd-black and white EH magnate (stiill looking new after 18 months):-!
113. Gossler: EM II Diver green rubber strap deployment buckle
114. jaypee - Engineer Master II Diver GMT (silver accent) 
115. nav - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium (Mad Cow) White Dial


----------



## saigonblack

1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
3. Roberev - (updated March 2009) Trainmaster 60 Seconds (men and ladies), Trainmaster Louisville & Indiana, Fireman Night Train (black and white), Fireman 40mm (white), Fireman Ionosphere (white Panda dial); Engineer Master II ("EMII") Classic, EMII Chronometer LE (white), EMII Diver (grey and orange), EMII Diver COSC, EMII Aviator, Engineer Hydrocarbon ("EH") Alligator (white and black), EH classic II, EH Mad Cow (white), EH Chronograph (black), EH GMT 1, Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor Classic (white), and Conductor Arabic Ladies. 
4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
6. tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial 
11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
pocket watch replica 
13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26. marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
31. Luke - hydrocarbon *magnate* (black)
32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
33. iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
37. perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
41. chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
42. hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon *magnate* white dial; fireman 43mm black dial; Engineer Master II Classic 
47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon *magnate* (white dial)
57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, *462/999
63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
66. doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
69. Gti: Skylab (black)
70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial 670/1000, Trieste black dial 222/1000 (sold it), Fireman Night Train DLC first edition, Railroader Chronograph quartz
74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold)
81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon *Magnate* (Black) Inspector II (blue) 
84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator 
85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~ 
86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC) 
88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black) 
89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon Glow (black) 
90. ginoniccoli- Hydrocarbon Classic III
91. chansigril - em2 moon glow, black dial 
92. malfun69 - firemen
93. brrrdn - Ball Conductor GMT Ltd Ed (black dial and leather)
94. soonalvin - Night train (black/leather strap with orange stitching) 
95. doajlo04 - Skylab Black 96/1200
96. Torsse - MadCow black dial 
97. Designdweeb - Fireman (40mm, Black Dial/Orange /Blue lume/SS bracelet) Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic II (White Dial)
98. MrBadExample - Mad Cow (White dial), EM II TMT (Fahrenheit, 1432/2006)) 
99. Iceheller-Aviator (posted on no.33 earlier)
100. Crusher - Fireman 43mm (black dial) 
101. iim7v7im7-Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Bracelet, Black-Silver) 
102. lland - Engineer Master II Moonphase - Black dial, Bracelet (added aftermarket black calf strap and Ball OEM Deployant)
103. Watchlover1 - EMII Master Diver Bracelet & EMII Aviator with Anonimo deployment and strap
104. Mugszy27 - Trainmaster Cleveland Express & Trainmaster Voyager Power Reserve
105. ITALIANO - (Paolo) - EMII Diver COSC
106. enigmattic122 - Fireman 40mm Black/Orange 
107. Chris_L - Engineer II Ohio
108. Kevinfcharles -Trieste, black face & Fireman 40mm silver w/ black #'s
109. s1xandout - EM2 Diver orange
110. brklynlarsons - Ball World Timer
111. markb78 - Ball Engineer II Classic Black
112. jaymd-black and white EH magnate (stiill looking new after 18 months):-!
113. Gossler: EM II Diver green rubber strap deployment buckle
114. jaypee - Engineer Master II Diver GMT (silver accent) 
115. nav - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium (Mad Cow) White Dial
116. saigonblack - Engineer Master II Aviator


----------



## combat022

1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
3. Roberev - (updated March 2009) Trainmaster 60 Seconds (men and ladies), Trainmaster Louisville & Indiana, Fireman Night Train (black and white), Fireman 40mm (white), Fireman Ionosphere (white Panda dial); Engineer Master II ("EMII") Classic, EMII Chronometer LE (white), EMII Diver (grey and orange), EMII Diver COSC, EMII Aviator, Engineer Hydrocarbon ("EH") Alligator (white and black), EH classic II, EH Mad Cow (white), EH Chronograph (black), EH GMT 1, Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor Classic (white), and Conductor Arabic Ladies. 
4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
6. tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial 
11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
pocket watch replica 
13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26. marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)
32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
33. iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
37. perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
41. chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
42. hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial; Engineer Master II Classic 
47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)
57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, *462/999
63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
66. doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
69. Gti: Skylab (black)
70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial 670/1000, Trieste black dial 222/1000 (sold it), Fireman Night Train DLC first edition, Railroader Chronograph quartz
74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold)
81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon Magnate (Black) Inspector II (blue) 
84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator 
85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~ 
86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC) 
88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black) 
89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon Glow (black) 
90. ginoniccoli- Hydrocarbon Classic III
91. chansigril - em2 moon glow, black dial 
92. malfun69 - firemen
93. brrrdn - Ball Conductor GMT Ltd Ed (black dial and leather)
94. soonalvin - Night train (black/leather strap with orange stitching) 
95. doajlo04 - Skylab Black 96/1200
96. Torsse - MadCow black dial 
97. Designdweeb - Fireman (40mm, Black Dial/Orange /Blue lume/SS bracelet) Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic II (White Dial)
98. MrBadExample - Mad Cow (White dial), EM II TMT (Fahrenheit, 1432/2006)) 
99. Iceheller-Aviator (posted on no.33 earlier)
100. Crusher - Fireman 43mm (black dial) 
101. iim7v7im7-Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Bracelet, Black-Silver) 
102. lland - Engineer Master II Moonphase - Black dial, Bracelet (added aftermarket black calf strap and Ball OEM Deployant)
103. Watchlover1 - EMII Master Diver Bracelet & EMII Aviator with Anonimo deployment and strap
104. Mugszy27 - Trainmaster Cleveland Express & Trainmaster Voyager Power Reserve
105. ITALIANO - (Paolo) - EMII Diver COSC
106. enigmattic122 - Fireman 40mm Black/Orange 
107. Chris_L - Engineer II Ohio
108. Kevinfcharles -Trieste, black face & Fireman 40mm silver w/ black #'s
109. s1xandout - EM2 Diver orange
110. brklynlarsons - Ball World Timer
111. markb78 - Ball Engineer II Classic Black
112. jaymd-black and white EH magnate (stiill looking new after 18 months)
113. Gossler: EM II Diver green rubber strap deployment buckle
114. jaypee - Engineer Master II Diver GMT (silver accent) 
115. nav - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium (Mad Cow) White Dial
116. saigonblack - Engineer Master II Aviator
117.combat022 - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium (Mad Cow) Black Dial


----------



## Oguh

1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
3. Roberev - (updated March 2009) Trainmaster 60 Seconds (men and ladies), Trainmaster Louisville & Indiana, Fireman Night Train (black and white), Fireman 40mm (white), Fireman Ionosphere (white Panda dial); Engineer Master II ("EMII") Classic, EMII Chronometer LE (white), EMII Diver (grey and orange), EMII Diver COSC, EMII Aviator, Engineer Hydrocarbon ("EH") Alligator (white and black), EH classic II, EH Mad Cow (white), EH Chronograph (black), EH GMT 1, Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor Classic (white), and Conductor Arabic Ladies. 
4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
6. tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial 
11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
pocket watch replica 
13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26. marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)
32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
33. iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
37. perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
41. chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
42. hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial; Engineer Master II Classic 
47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)
57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, *462/999
63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
66. doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
69. Gti: Skylab (black)
70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial 670/1000, Trieste black dial 222/1000 (sold it), Fireman Night Train DLC first edition, Railroader Chronograph quartz
74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold)
81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon Magnate (Black) Inspector II (blue) 
84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator 
85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~ 
86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC) 
88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black) 
89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon Glow (black) 
90. ginoniccoli- Hydrocarbon Classic III
91. chansigril - em2 moon glow, black dial 
92. malfun69 - firemen
93. brrrdn - Ball Conductor GMT Ltd Ed (black dial and leather)
94. soonalvin - Night train (black/leather strap with orange stitching) 
95. doajlo04 - Skylab Black 96/1200
96. Torsse - MadCow black dial 
97. Designdweeb - Fireman (40mm, Black Dial/Orange /Blue lume/SS bracelet) Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic II (White Dial)
98. MrBadExample - Mad Cow (White dial), EM II TMT (Fahrenheit, 1432/2006)) 
99. Iceheller-Aviator (posted on no.33 earlier)
100. Crusher - Fireman 43mm (black dial) 
101. iim7v7im7-Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Bracelet, Black-Silver) 
102. lland - Engineer Master II Moonphase - Black dial, Bracelet (added aftermarket black calf strap and Ball OEM Deployant)
103. Watchlover1 - EMII Master Diver Bracelet & EMII Aviator with Anonimo deployment and strap
104. Mugszy27 - Trainmaster Cleveland Express & Trainmaster Voyager Power Reserve
105. ITALIANO - (Paolo) - EMII Diver COSC
106. enigmattic122 - Fireman 40mm Black/Orange 
107. Chris_L - Engineer II Ohio
108. Kevinfcharles -Trieste, black face & Fireman 40mm silver w/ black #'s
109. s1xandout - EM2 Diver orange
110. brklynlarsons - Ball World Timer
111. markb78 - Ball Engineer II Classic Black
112. jaymd-black and white EH magnate (stiill looking new after 18 months)
113. Gossler: EM II Diver green rubber strap deployment buckle
114. jaypee - Engineer Master II Diver GMT (silver accent) 
115. nav - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium (Mad Cow) White Dial
116. saigonblack - Engineer Master II Aviator
117.combat022 - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium (Mad Cow) Black Dial
118. Oguh - Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti Mad Cow


----------



## dosei

1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
3. Roberev - (updated March 2009) Trainmaster 60 Seconds (men and ladies), Trainmaster Louisville & Indiana, Fireman Night Train (black and white), Fireman 40mm (white), Fireman Ionosphere (white Panda dial); Engineer Master II ("EMII") Classic, EMII Chronometer LE (white), EMII Diver (grey and orange), EMII Diver COSC, EMII Aviator, Engineer Hydrocarbon ("EH") Alligator (white and black), EH classic II, EH Mad Cow (white), EH Chronograph (black), EH GMT 1, Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor Classic (white), and Conductor Arabic Ladies. 
4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
6. tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial 
11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
pocket watch replica 
13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26. marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)
32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
33. iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
37. perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
41. chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
42. hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial; Engineer Master II Classic 
47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)
57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, *462/999
63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
66. doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
69. Gti: Skylab (black)
70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial 670/1000, Trieste black dial 222/1000 (sold it), Fireman Night Train DLC first edition, Railroader Chronograph quartz
74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold)
81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon Magnate (Black) Inspector II (blue) 
84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator 
85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~ 
86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC) 
88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black) 
89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon Glow (black) 
90. ginoniccoli- Hydrocarbon Classic III
91. chansigril - em2 moon glow, black dial 
92. malfun69 - firemen
93. brrrdn - Ball Conductor GMT Ltd Ed (black dial and leather)
94. soonalvin - Night train (black/leather strap with orange stitching) 
95. doajlo04 - Skylab Black 96/1200
96. Torsse - MadCow black dial 
97. Designdweeb - Fireman (40mm, Black Dial/Orange /Blue lume/SS bracelet) Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic II (White Dial)
98. MrBadExample - Mad Cow (White dial), EM II TMT (Fahrenheit, 1432/2006)) 
99. Iceheller-Aviator (posted on no.33 earlier)
100. Crusher - Fireman 43mm (black dial) 
101. iim7v7im7-Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Bracelet, Black-Silver) 
102. lland - Engineer Master II Moonphase - Black dial, Bracelet (added aftermarket black calf strap and Ball OEM Deployant)
103. Watchlover1 - EMII Master Diver Bracelet & EMII Aviator with Anonimo deployment and strap
104. Mugszy27 - Trainmaster Cleveland Express & Trainmaster Voyager Power Reserve
105. ITALIANO - (Paolo) - EMII Diver COSC
106. enigmattic122 - Fireman 40mm Black/Orange 
107. Chris_L - Engineer II Ohio
108. Kevinfcharles -Trieste, black face & Fireman 40mm silver w/ black #'s
109. s1xandout - EM2 Diver orange
110. brklynlarsons - Ball World Timer
111. markb78 - Ball Engineer II Classic Black
112. jaymd-black and white EH magnate (stiill looking new after 18 months)
113. Gossler: EM II Diver green rubber strap deployment buckle
114. jaypee - Engineer Master II Diver GMT (silver accent) 
115. nav - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium (Mad Cow) White Dial
116. saigonblack - Engineer Master II Aviator
117.combat022 - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium (Mad Cow) Black Dial
118. Oguh - Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti Mad Cow
119. dosei - Engineer Master II Diver GMT (silver)


----------



## YOZA

1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
3. Roberev - (updated March 2009) Trainmaster 60 Seconds (men and ladies), Trainmaster Louisville & Indiana, Fireman Night Train (black and white), Fireman 40mm (white), Fireman Ionosphere (white Panda dial); Engineer Master II ("EMII") Classic, EMII Chronometer LE (white), EMII Diver (grey and orange), EMII Diver COSC, EMII Aviator, Engineer Hydrocarbon ("EH") Alligator (white and black), EH classic II, EH Mad Cow (white), EH Chronograph (black), EH GMT 1, Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor Classic (white), and Conductor Arabic Ladies. 
4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
6. tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial 
11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
pocket watch replica 
13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26. marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)
32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
33. iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
37. perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
41. chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
42. hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial; Engineer Master II Classic 
47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)
57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, *462/999
63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
66. doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
69. Gti: Skylab (black)
70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial 670/1000, Trieste black dial 222/1000 (sold it), Fireman Night Train DLC first edition, Railroader Chronograph quartz
74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold)
81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon Magnate (Black) Inspector II (blue) 
84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator 
85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~ 
86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC) 
88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black) 
89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon Glow (black) 
90. ginoniccoli- Hydrocarbon Classic III
91. chansigril - em2 moon glow, black dial 
92. malfun69 - firemen
93. brrrdn - Ball Conductor GMT Ltd Ed (black dial and leather)
94. soonalvin - Night train (black/leather strap with orange stitching) 
95. doajlo04 - Skylab Black 96/1200
96. Torsse - MadCow black dial 
97. Designdweeb - Fireman (40mm, Black Dial/Orange /Blue lume/SS bracelet) Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic II (White Dial)
98. MrBadExample - Mad Cow (White dial), EM II TMT (Fahrenheit, 1432/2006)) 
99. Iceheller-Aviator (posted on no.33 earlier)
100. Crusher - Fireman 43mm (black dial) 
101. iim7v7im7-Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Bracelet, Black-Silver) 
102. lland - Engineer Master II Moonphase - Black dial, Bracelet (added aftermarket black calf strap and Ball OEM Deployant)
103. Watchlover1 - EMII Master Diver Bracelet & EMII Aviator with Anonimo deployment and strap
104. Mugszy27 - Trainmaster Cleveland Express & Trainmaster Voyager Power Reserve
105. ITALIANO - (Paolo) - EMII Diver COSC
106. enigmattic122 - Fireman 40mm Black/Orange 
107. Chris_L - Engineer II Ohio
108. Kevinfcharles -Trieste, black face & Fireman 40mm silver w/ black #'s
109. s1xandout - EM2 Diver orange
110. brklynlarsons - Ball World Timer
111. markb78 - Ball Engineer II Classic Black
112. jaymd-black and white EH magnate (stiill looking new after 18 months)
113. Gossler: EM II Diver green rubber strap deployment buckle
114. jaypee - Engineer Master II Diver GMT (silver accent) 
115. nav - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium (Mad Cow) White Dial
116. saigonblack - Engineer Master II Aviator
117.combat022 - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium (Mad Cow) Black Dial
118. Oguh - Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti Mad Cow
119. dosei - Engineer Master II Diver GMT (silver)
120. Yoza - Hydrocarbon Classic/Hydrocarbon Engineer Chrono/Hydrocarbon Engineer Trieste. 
__________________


----------



## tex

1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
3. Roberev - (updated March 2009) Trainmaster 60 Seconds (men and ladies), Trainmaster Louisville & Indiana, Fireman Night Train (black and white), Fireman 40mm (white), Fireman Ionosphere (white Panda dial); Engineer Master II ("EMII") Classic, EMII Chronometer LE (white), EMII Diver (grey and orange), EMII Diver COSC, EMII Aviator, Engineer Hydrocarbon ("EH") Alligator (white and black), EH classic II, EH Mad Cow (white), EH Chronograph (black), EH GMT 1, Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor Classic (white), and Conductor Arabic Ladies. 
4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
6. tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial 
11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
pocket watch replica 
13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26. marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)
32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
33. iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
37. perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
41. chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
42. hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial; Engineer Master II Classic 
47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)
57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, *462/999
63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
66. doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
69. Gti: Skylab (black)
70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial 670/1000, Trieste black dial 222/1000 (sold it), Fireman Night Train DLC first edition, Railroader Chronograph quartz
74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold)
81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon Magnate (Black) Inspector II (blue) 
84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator 
85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~ 
86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC) 
88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black) 
89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon Glow (black) 
90. ginoniccoli- Hydrocarbon Classic III
91. chansigril - em2 moon glow, black dial 
92. malfun69 - firemen
93. brrrdn - Ball Conductor GMT Ltd Ed (black dial and leather)
94. soonalvin - Night train (black/leather strap with orange stitching) 
95. doajlo04 - Skylab Black 96/1200
96. Torsse - MadCow black dial 
97. Designdweeb - Fireman (40mm, Black Dial/Orange /Blue lume/SS bracelet) Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic II (White Dial)
98. MrBadExample - Mad Cow (White dial), EM II TMT (Fahrenheit, 1432/2006)) 
99. Iceheller-Aviator (posted on no.33 earlier)
100. Crusher - Fireman 43mm (black dial) 
101. iim7v7im7-Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Bracelet, Black-Silver) 
102. lland - Engineer Master II Moonphase - Black dial, Bracelet (added aftermarket black calf strap and Ball OEM Deployant)
103. Watchlover1 - EMII Master Diver Bracelet & EMII Aviator with Anonimo deployment and strap
104. Mugszy27 - Trainmaster Cleveland Express & Trainmaster Voyager Power Reserve
105. ITALIANO - (Paolo) - EMII Diver COSC
106. enigmattic122 - Fireman 40mm Black/Orange 
107. Chris_L - Engineer II Ohio
108. Kevinfcharles -Trieste, black face & Fireman 40mm silver w/ black #'s
109. s1xandout - EM2 Diver orange
110. brklynlarsons - Ball World Timer
111. markb78 - Ball Engineer II Classic Black
112. jaymd-black and white EH magnate (stiill looking new after 18 months)
113. Gossler: EM II Diver green rubber strap deployment buckle
114. jaypee - Engineer Master II Diver GMT (silver accent) 
115. nav - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium (Mad Cow) White Dial
116. saigonblack - Engineer Master II Aviator
117.combat022 - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium (Mad Cow) Black Dial
118. Oguh - Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti Mad Cow
119. dosei - Engineer Master II Diver GMT (silver)
120. Yoza - Hydrocarbon Classic/Hydrocarbon Engineer Chrono/Hydrocarbon Engineer Trieste. 
121. tex - Engineer Master II Diver (grey)


----------



## pete-h

1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
3. Roberev - (updated March 2009) Trainmaster 60 Seconds (men and ladies), Trainmaster Louisville & Indiana, Fireman Night Train (black and white), Fireman 40mm (white), Fireman Ionosphere (white Panda dial); Engineer Master II ("EMII") Classic, EMII Chronometer LE (white), EMII Diver (grey and orange), EMII Diver COSC, EMII Aviator, Engineer Hydrocarbon ("EH") Alligator (white and black), EH classic II, EH Mad Cow (white), EH Chronograph (black), EH GMT 1, Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor Classic (white), and Conductor Arabic Ladies. 
4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
6. tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial 
11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
pocket watch replica 
13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26. marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)
32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
33. iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
37. perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
41. chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
42. hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial; Engineer Master II Classic 
47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)
57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, *462/999
63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
66. doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
69. Gti: Skylab (black)
70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial 670/1000, Trieste black dial 222/1000 (sold it), Fireman Night Train DLC first edition, Railroader Chronograph quartz
74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold)
81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon Magnate (Black) Inspector II (blue) 
84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator 
85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~ 
86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC) 
88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black) 
89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon Glow (black) 
90. ginoniccoli- Hydrocarbon Classic III
91. chansigril - em2 moon glow, black dial 
92. malfun69 - firemen
93. brrrdn - Ball Conductor GMT Ltd Ed (black dial and leather)
94. soonalvin - Night train (black/leather strap with orange stitching) 
95. doajlo04 - Skylab Black 96/1200
96. Torsse - MadCow black dial 
97. Designdweeb - Fireman (40mm, Black Dial/Orange /Blue lume/SS bracelet) Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic II (White Dial)
98. MrBadExample - Mad Cow (White dial), EM II TMT (Fahrenheit, 1432/2006)) 
99. Iceheller-Aviator (posted on no.33 earlier)
100. Crusher - Fireman 43mm (black dial) 
101. iim7v7im7-Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Bracelet, Black-Silver) 
102. lland - Engineer Master II Moonphase - Black dial, Bracelet (added aftermarket black calf strap and Ball OEM Deployant)
103. Watchlover1 - EMII Master Diver Bracelet & EMII Aviator with Anonimo deployment and strap
104. Mugszy27 - Trainmaster Cleveland Express & Trainmaster Voyager Power Reserve
105. ITALIANO - (Paolo) - EMII Diver COSC
106. enigmattic122 - Fireman 40mm Black/Orange 
107. Chris_L - Engineer II Ohio
108. Kevinfcharles -Trieste, black face & Fireman 40mm silver w/ black #'s
109. s1xandout - EM2 Diver orange
110. brklynlarsons - Ball World Timer
111. markb78 - Ball Engineer II Classic Black
112. jaymd-black and white EH magnate (stiill looking new after 18 months)
113. Gossler: EM II Diver green rubber strap deployment buckle
114. jaypee - Engineer Master II Diver GMT (silver accent) 
115. nav - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium (Mad Cow) White Dial
116. saigonblack - Engineer Master II Aviator
117.combat022 - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium (Mad Cow) Black Dial
118. Oguh - Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti Mad Cow
119. dosei - Engineer Master II Diver GMT (silver)
120. Yoza - Hydrocarbon Classic/Hydrocarbon Engineer Chrono/Hydrocarbon Engineer Trieste. 
121. tex - Engineer Master II Diver (grey)
122. pete-h - Skylab Black


----------



## Chillstone

1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
3. Roberev - (updated March 2009) Trainmaster 60 Seconds (men and ladies), Trainmaster Louisville & Indiana, Fireman Night Train (black and white), Fireman 40mm (white), Fireman Ionosphere (white Panda dial); Engineer Master II ("EMII") Classic, EMII Chronometer LE (white), EMII Diver (grey and orange), EMII Diver COSC, EMII Aviator, Engineer Hydrocarbon ("EH") Alligator (white and black), EH classic II, EH Mad Cow (white), EH Chronograph (black), EH GMT 1, Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor Classic (white), and Conductor Arabic Ladies. 
4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
6. tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial 
11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
pocket watch replica 
13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26. marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)
32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
33. iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
37. perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
41. chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
42. hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial; Engineer Master II Classic 
47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)
57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, *462/999
63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
66. doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
69. Gti: Skylab (black)
70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial 670/1000, Trieste black dial 222/1000 (sold it), Fireman Night Train DLC first edition, Railroader Chronograph quartz
74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold)
81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon Magnate (Black) Inspector II (blue) 
84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator 
85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~ 
86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC) 
88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black) 
89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon Glow (black) 
90. ginoniccoli- Hydrocarbon Classic III
91. chansigril - em2 moon glow, black dial 
92. malfun69 - firemen
93. brrrdn - Ball Conductor GMT Ltd Ed (black dial and leather)
94. soonalvin - Night train (black/leather strap with orange stitching) 
95. doajlo04 - Skylab Black 96/1200
96. Torsse - MadCow black dial 
97. Designdweeb - Fireman (40mm, Black Dial/Orange /Blue lume/SS bracelet) Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic II (White Dial)
98. MrBadExample - Mad Cow (White dial), EM II TMT (Fahrenheit, 1432/2006)) 
99. Iceheller-Aviator (posted on no.33 earlier)
100. Crusher - Fireman 43mm (black dial) 
101. iim7v7im7-Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Bracelet, Black-Silver) 
102. lland - Engineer Master II Moonphase - Black dial, Bracelet (added aftermarket black calf strap and Ball OEM Deployant)
103. Watchlover1 - EMII Master Diver Bracelet & EMII Aviator with Anonimo deployment and strap
104. Mugszy27 - Trainmaster Cleveland Express & Trainmaster Voyager Power Reserve
105. ITALIANO - (Paolo) - EMII Diver COSC
106. enigmattic122 - Fireman 40mm Black/Orange 
107. Chris_L - Engineer II Ohio
108. Kevinfcharles -Trieste, black face & Fireman 40mm silver w/ black #'s
109. s1xandout - EM2 Diver orange
110. brklynlarsons - Ball World Timer
111. markb78 - Ball Engineer II Classic Black
112. jaymd-black and white EH magnate (stiill looking new after 18 months)
113. Gossler: EM II Diver green rubber strap deployment buckle
114. jaypee - Engineer Master II Diver GMT (silver accent) 
115. nav - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium (Mad Cow) White Dial
116. saigonblack - Engineer Master II Aviator
117.combat022 - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium (Mad Cow) Black Dial
118. Oguh - Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti Mad Cow
119. dosei - Engineer Master II Diver GMT (silver)
120. Yoza - Hydrocarbon Classic/Hydrocarbon Engineer Chrono/Hydrocarbon Engineer Trieste. 
121. tex - Engineer Master II Diver (grey)
122. pete-h - Skylab Black 
123. Chillstone - Night train


----------



## johannes

1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
3. Roberev - (updated March 2009) Trainmaster 60 Seconds (men and ladies), Trainmaster Louisville & Indiana, Fireman Night Train (black and white), Fireman 40mm (white), Fireman Ionosphere (white Panda dial); Engineer Master II ("EMII") Classic, EMII Chronometer LE (white), EMII Diver (grey and orange), EMII Diver COSC, EMII Aviator, Engineer Hydrocarbon ("EH") Alligator (white and black), EH classic II, EH Mad Cow (white), EH Chronograph (black), EH GMT 1, Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor Classic (white), and Conductor Arabic Ladies. 
4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
6. tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial 
11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
pocket watch replica 
13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26. marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)
32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
33. iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
37. perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
41. chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
42. hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial; Engineer Master II Classic 
47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)
57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, black, _No._ 462/999; Trainmaster voyager GMT Power Reserve (black)
63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
66. doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
69. Gti: *Skylab* (black)
70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial 670/1000, Trieste black dial 222/1000 (sold it), Fireman Night Train DLC first edition, Railroader Chronograph quartz
74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold)
81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon Magnate (Black) Inspector II (blue) 
84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator 
85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~ 
86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC) 
88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black) 
89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon Glow (black) 
90. ginoniccoli- Hydrocarbon Classic III
91. chansigril - em2 moon glow, black dial 
92. malfun69 - firemen
93. brrrdn - Ball Conductor GMT Ltd Ed (black dial and leather)
94. soonalvin - Night train (black/leather strap with orange stitching) 
95. doajlo04 - *Skylab* Black 96/1200
96. Torsse - MadCow black dial 
97. Designdweeb - Fireman (40mm, Black Dial/Orange /Blue lume/SS bracelet) Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic II (White Dial)
98. MrBadExample - Mad Cow (White dial), EM II TMT (Fahrenheit, 1432/2006)) 
99. Iceheller-Aviator (posted on no.33 earlier)
100. Crusher - Fireman 43mm (black dial) 
101. iim7v7im7-Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Bracelet, Black-Silver) 
102. lland - Engineer Master II Moonphase - Black dial, Bracelet (added aftermarket black calf strap and Ball OEM Deployant)
103. Watchlover1 - EMII Master Diver Bracelet & EMII Aviator with Anonimo deployment and strap
104. Mugszy27 - Trainmaster Cleveland Express & Trainmaster Voyager Power Reserve
105. ITALIANO - (Paolo) - EMII Diver COSC
106. enigmattic122 - Fireman 40mm Black/Orange 
107. Chris_L - Engineer II Ohio
108. Kevinfcharles -Trieste, black face & Fireman 40mm silver w/ black #'s
109. s1xandout - EM2 Diver orange
110. brklynlarsons - Ball World Timer
111. markb78 - Ball Engineer II Classic Black
112. jaymd-black and white EH magnate (stiill looking new after 18 months)
113. Gossler: EM II Diver green rubber strap deployment buckle
114. jaypee - Engineer Master II Diver GMT (silver accent) 
115. nav - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium (Mad Cow) White Dial
116. saigonblack - Engineer Master II Aviator
117.combat022 - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium (Mad Cow) Black Dial
118. Oguh - Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti Mad Cow
119. dosei - Engineer Master II Diver GMT (silver)
120. Yoza - Hydrocarbon Classic/Hydrocarbon Engineer Chrono/Hydrocarbon Engineer Trieste. 
121. tex - Engineer Master II Diver (grey)
122. pete-h - *Skylab* Black 
123. Chillstone - Night train


----------



## x9745

johannes said:


> 1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
> 2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
> 3. Roberev - (updated March 2009) Trainmaster 60 Seconds (men and ladies), Trainmaster Louisville & Indiana, Fireman Night Train (black and white), Fireman 40mm (white), Fireman Ionosphere (white Panda dial); Engineer Master II ("EMII") Classic, EMII Chronometer LE (white), EMII Diver (grey and orange), EMII Diver COSC, EMII Aviator, Engineer Hydrocarbon ("EH") Alligator (white and black), EH classic II, EH Mad Cow (white), EH Chronograph (black), EH GMT 1, Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor Classic (white), and Conductor Arabic Ladies.
> 4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
> 5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
> 6. tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
> 7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
> 8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
> 9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
> 10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial
> 11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
> 12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
> pocket watch replica
> 13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
> 14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
> 15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
> 16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
> 17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
> 18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white
> 19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
> 20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
> 21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
> 22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
> 23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
> 24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
> 25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
> 26. marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train
> 27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
> 28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
> 29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
> 30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
> 31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)
> 32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
> 33. iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
> 34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
> 35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
> 36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
> 37. perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
> 38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
> 39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
> 40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
> 41. chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
> 42. hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
> 43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
> 44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
> 45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
> 46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial; Engineer Master II Classic
> 47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
> 48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
> 49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
> 50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
> 51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
> 52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
> 53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
> 54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
> 55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
> 56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)
> 57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
> 58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
> 59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
> 60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
> 61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
> 62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, black, _No._ 462/999; Trainmaster voyager GMT Power Reserve (black)
> 63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
> 64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
> 65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
> 66. doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
> 67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
> 68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
> 69. Gti: *Skylab* (black)
> 70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
> 71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
> 72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
> 73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial 670/1000, Trieste black dial 222/1000 (sold it), Fireman Night Train DLC first edition, Railroader Chronograph quartz
> 74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
> 75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
> 76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
> 77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
> 78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
> 79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
> 80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold)
> 81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
> 82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
> 83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon Magnate (Black) Inspector II (blue)
> 84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator
> 85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~
> 86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
> 87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC)
> 88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black)
> 89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon Glow (black)
> 90. ginoniccoli- Hydrocarbon Classic III
> 91. chansigril - em2 moon glow, black dial
> 92. malfun69 - firemen
> 93. brrrdn - Ball Conductor GMT Ltd Ed (black dial and leather)
> 94. soonalvin - Night train (black/leather strap with orange stitching)
> 95. doajlo04 - *Skylab* Black 96/1200
> 96. Torsse - MadCow black dial
> 97. Designdweeb - Fireman (40mm, Black Dial/Orange /Blue lume/SS bracelet) Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic II (White Dial)
> 98. MrBadExample - Mad Cow (White dial), EM II TMT (Fahrenheit, 1432/2006))
> 99. Iceheller-Aviator (posted on no.33 earlier)
> 100. Crusher - Fireman 43mm (black dial)
> 101. iim7v7im7-Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Bracelet, Black-Silver)
> 102. lland - Engineer Master II Moonphase - Black dial, Bracelet (added aftermarket black calf strap and Ball OEM Deployant)
> 103. Watchlover1 - EMII Master Diver Bracelet & EMII Aviator with Anonimo deployment and strap
> 104. Mugszy27 - Trainmaster Cleveland Express & Trainmaster Voyager Power Reserve
> 105. ITALIANO - (Paolo) - EMII Diver COSC
> 106. enigmattic122 - Fireman 40mm Black/Orange
> 107. Chris_L - Engineer II Ohio
> 108. Kevinfcharles -Trieste, black face & Fireman 40mm silver w/ black #'s
> 109. s1xandout - EM2 Diver orange
> 110. brklynlarsons - Ball World Timer
> 111. markb78 - Ball Engineer II Classic Black
> 112. jaymd-black and white EH magnate (stiill looking new after 18 months)
> 113. Gossler: EM II Diver green rubber strap deployment buckle
> 114. jaypee - Engineer Master II Diver GMT (silver accent)
> 115. nav - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium (Mad Cow) White Dial
> 116. saigonblack - Engineer Master II Aviator
> 117.combat022 - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium (Mad Cow) Black Dial
> 118. Oguh - Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti Mad Cow
> 119. dosei - Engineer Master II Diver GMT (silver)
> 120. Yoza - Hydrocarbon Classic/Hydrocarbon Engineer Chrono/Hydrocarbon Engineer Trieste.
> 121. tex - Engineer Master II Diver (grey)
> 122. pete-h - *Skylab* Black
> 123. Chillstone - Night train


124. X9745 Aviator


----------



## Timewaster

1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
3. Roberev - (updated March 2009) Trainmaster 60 Seconds (men and ladies), Trainmaster Louisville & Indiana, Fireman Night Train (black and white), Fireman 40mm (white), Fireman Ionosphere (white Panda dial); Engineer Master II ("EMII") Classic, EMII Chronometer LE (white), EMII Diver (grey and orange), EMII Diver COSC, EMII Aviator, Engineer Hydrocarbon ("EH") Alligator (white and black), EH classic II, EH Mad Cow (white), EH Chronograph (black), EH GMT 1, Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor Classic (white), and Conductor Arabic Ladies. 
4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
6. tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial 
11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
pocket watch replica 
13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26. marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)
32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
33. iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
37. perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
41. chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
42. hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial; Engineer Master II Classic 
47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)
57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, black, _No._ 462/999; Trainmaster voyager GMT Power Reserve (black)
63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
66. doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
69. Gti: *Skylab* (black)
70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial 670/1000, Trieste black dial 222/1000 (sold it), Fireman Night Train DLC first edition, Railroader Chronograph quartz
74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold); B&O First Mile (white dial)
81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon Magnate (Black) Inspector II (blue) 
84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator 
85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~ 
86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC) 
88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black) 
89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon Glow (black) 
90. ginoniccoli- Hydrocarbon Classic III
91. chansigril - em2 moon glow, black dial 
92. malfun69 - firemen
93. brrrdn - Ball Conductor GMT Ltd Ed (black dial and leather)
94. soonalvin - Night train (black/leather strap with orange stitching) 
95. doajlo04 - *Skylab* Black 96/1200
96. Torsse - MadCow black dial 
97. Designdweeb - Fireman (40mm, Black Dial/Orange /Blue lume/SS bracelet) Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic II (White Dial)
98. MrBadExample - Mad Cow (White dial), EM II TMT (Fahrenheit, 1432/2006)) 
99. Iceheller-Aviator (posted on no.33 earlier)
100. Crusher - Fireman 43mm (black dial) 
101. iim7v7im7-Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Bracelet, Black-Silver) 
102. lland - Engineer Master II Moonphase - Black dial, Bracelet (added aftermarket black calf strap and Ball OEM Deployant)
103. Watchlover1 - EMII Master Diver Bracelet & EMII Aviator with Anonimo deployment and strap
104. Mugszy27 - Trainmaster Cleveland Express & Trainmaster Voyager Power Reserve
105. ITALIANO - (Paolo) - EMII Diver COSC
106. enigmattic122 - Fireman 40mm Black/Orange 
107. Chris_L - Engineer II Ohio
108. Kevinfcharles -Trieste, black face & Fireman 40mm silver w/ black #'s
109. s1xandout - EM2 Diver orange
110. brklynlarsons - Ball World Timer
111. markb78 - Ball Engineer II Classic Black
112. jaymd-black and white EH magnate (stiill looking new after 18 months)
113. Gossler: EM II Diver green rubber strap deployment buckle
114. jaypee - Engineer Master II Diver GMT (silver accent) 
115. nav - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium (Mad Cow) White Dial
116. saigonblack - Engineer Master II Aviator
117.combat022 - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium (Mad Cow) Black Dial
118. Oguh - Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti Mad Cow
119. dosei - Engineer Master II Diver GMT (silver)
120. Yoza - Hydrocarbon Classic/Hydrocarbon Engineer Chrono/Hydrocarbon Engineer Trieste. 
121. tex - Engineer Master II Diver (grey)
122. pete-h - *Skylab* Black 
123. Chillstone - Night train 
124. X9745 - Aviator


----------



## bigmingo

Frontierman63 said:


> Trendydandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
> 2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
> 3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady.
> 4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
> 5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
> 6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE
> 7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
> 8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
> 9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
> 10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial
> 11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
> 12. HockeyBrand - Fireman Night Train
> 13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
> 14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
> 15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
> 16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
> 17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
> 18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white
> 
> 
> 
> 19. Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic 1-white dial
Click to expand...


----------



## ecunited

1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
3. Roberev - (updated March 2009) Trainmaster 60 Seconds (men and ladies), Trainmaster Louisville & Indiana, Fireman Night Train (black and white), Fireman 40mm (white), Fireman Ionosphere (white Panda dial); Engineer Master II ("EMII") Classic, EMII Chronometer LE (white), EMII Diver (grey and orange), EMII Diver COSC, EMII Aviator, Engineer Hydrocarbon ("EH") Alligator (white and black), EH classic II, EH Mad Cow (white), EH Chronograph (black), EH GMT 1, Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor Classic (white), and Conductor Arabic Ladies. 
4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
6. tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial 
11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
pocket watch replica 
13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26. marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)
32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
33. iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
37. perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
41. chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
42. hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial; Engineer Master II Classic 
47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)
57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, black, _No._ 462/999; Trainmaster voyager GMT Power Reserve (black)
63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
66. doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
69. Gti: *Skylab* (black)
70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial 670/1000, Trieste black dial 222/1000 (sold it), Fireman Night Train DLC first edition, Railroader Chronograph quartz
74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold); B&O First Mile (white dial)
81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon Magnate (Black) Inspector II (blue) 
84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator 
85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~ 
86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC) 
88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black) 
89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon Glow (black) 
90. ginoniccoli- Hydrocarbon Classic III
91. chansigril - em2 moon glow, black dial 
92. malfun69 - firemen
93. brrrdn - Ball Conductor GMT Ltd Ed (black dial and leather)
94. soonalvin - Night train (black/leather strap with orange stitching) 
95. doajlo04 - *Skylab* Black 96/1200
96. Torsse - MadCow black dial 
97. Designdweeb - Fireman (40mm, Black Dial/Orange /Blue lume/SS bracelet) Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic II (White Dial)
98. MrBadExample - Mad Cow (White dial), EM II TMT (Fahrenheit, 1432/2006)) 
99. Iceheller-Aviator (posted on no.33 earlier)
100. Crusher - Fireman 43mm (black dial) 
101. iim7v7im7-Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Bracelet, Black-Silver) 
102. lland - Engineer Master II Moonphase - Black dial, Bracelet (added aftermarket black calf strap and Ball OEM Deployant)
103. Watchlover1 - EMII Master Diver Bracelet & EMII Aviator with Anonimo deployment and strap
104. Mugszy27 - Trainmaster Cleveland Express & Trainmaster Voyager Power Reserve
105. ITALIANO - (Paolo) - EMII Diver COSC
106. enigmattic122 - Fireman 40mm Black/Orange 
107. Chris_L - Engineer II Ohio
108. Kevinfcharles -Trieste, black face & Fireman 40mm silver w/ black #'s
109. s1xandout - EM2 Diver orange
110. brklynlarsons - Ball World Timer
111. markb78 - Ball Engineer II Classic Black
112. jaymd-black and white EH magnate (stiill looking new after 18 months)
113. Gossler: EM II Diver green rubber strap deployment buckle
114. jaypee - Engineer Master II Diver GMT (silver accent) 
115. nav - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium (Mad Cow) White Dial
116. saigonblack - Engineer Master II Aviator
117.combat022 - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium (Mad Cow) Black Dial
118. Oguh - Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti Mad Cow
119. dosei - Engineer Master II Diver GMT (silver)
120. Yoza - Hydrocarbon Classic/Hydrocarbon Engineer Chrono/Hydrocarbon Engineer Trieste. 
121. tex - Engineer Master II Diver (grey)
122. pete-h - *Skylab* Black 
123. Chillstone - Night train 
124. X9745 - Aviator
125. bigmingo - Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic 1-white dial 
126. ecunited - Trainmaster Cleveland Express (blue dial)

bigmingo - I took the liberty of putting you at 125 (your reply in the previous post had the list ending at 18 and you next at 19).


----------



## davekoz

1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
3. Roberev - (updated March 2009) Trainmaster 60 Seconds (men and ladies), Trainmaster Louisville & Indiana, Fireman Night Train (black and white), Fireman 40mm (white), Fireman Ionosphere (white Panda dial); Engineer Master II ("EMII") Classic, EMII Chronometer LE (white), EMII Diver (grey and orange), EMII Diver COSC, EMII Aviator, Engineer Hydrocarbon ("EH") Alligator (white and black), EH classic II, EH Mad Cow (white), EH Chronograph (black), EH GMT 1, Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor Classic (white), and Conductor Arabic Ladies. 
4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
6. tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial 
11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
pocket watch replica 
13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26. marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)
32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
33. iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
37. perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
41. chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
42. hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial; Engineer Master II Classic 
47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)
57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, black, _No._ 462/999; Trainmaster voyager GMT *Power* Reserve (black)
63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
66. doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
69. Gti: *Skylab* (black)
70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial 670/1000, Trieste black dial 222/1000 (sold it), Fireman Night Train DLC first edition, Railroader Chronograph quartz
74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold); B&O First Mile (white dial)
81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon Magnate (Black) Inspector II (blue) 
84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator 
85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~ 
86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC) 
88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black) 
89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon *Glow* (black) 
90. ginoniccoli- Hydrocarbon Classic III
91. chansigril - em2 moon *glow*, black dial 
92. malfun69 - firemen
93. brrrdn - Ball Conductor GMT Ltd Ed (black dial and leather)
94. soonalvin - Night train (black/leather strap with orange stitching) 
95. doajlo04 - *Skylab* Black 96/1200
96. Torsse - MadCow black dial 
97. Designdweeb - Fireman (40mm, Black Dial/Orange /Blue lume/SS bracelet) Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic II (White Dial)
98. MrBadExample - Mad Cow (White dial), EM II TMT (Fahrenheit, 1432/2006)) 
99. Iceheller-Aviator (posted on no.33 earlier)
100. Crusher - Fireman 43mm (black dial) 
101. iim7v7im7-Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Bracelet, Black-Silver) 
102. lland - Engineer Master II Moonphase - Black dial, Bracelet (added aftermarket black calf strap and Ball OEM Deployant)
103. Watchlover1 - EMII Master Diver Bracelet & EMII Aviator with Anonimo deployment and strap
104. Mugszy27 - Trainmaster Cleveland Express & Trainmaster Voyager *Power* Reserve
105. ITALIANO - (Paolo) - EMII Diver COSC
106. enigmattic122 - Fireman 40mm Black/Orange 
107. Chris_L - Engineer II Ohio
108. Kevinfcharles -Trieste, black face & Fireman 40mm silver w/ black #'s
109. s1xandout - EM2 Diver orange
110. brklynlarsons - Ball World Timer
111. markb78 - Ball Engineer II Classic Black
112. jaymd-black and white EH magnate (stiill looking new after 18 months)
113. Gossler: EM II Diver green rubber strap deployment buckle
114. jaypee - Engineer Master II Diver GMT (silver accent) 
115. nav - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium (Mad Cow) White Dial
116. saigonblack - Engineer Master II Aviator
117.combat022 - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium (Mad Cow) Black Dial
118. Oguh - Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti Mad Cow
119. dosei - Engineer Master II Diver GMT (silver)
120. Yoza - Hydrocarbon Classic/Hydrocarbon Engineer Chrono/Hydrocarbon Engineer Trieste. 
121. tex - Engineer Master II Diver (grey)
122. pete-h - *Skylab* Black 
123. Chillstone - Night train 
124. X9745 - Aviator
125. bigmingo - Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic 1-white dial 
126. ecunited - Trainmaster Cleveland Express (blue dial)
127.davekoz - Trainmaster PowerGlow(black)


----------



## whitestrat

Hi all, new guy here... just want to add the the list.:-!

1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
3. Roberev - (updated March 2009) Trainmaster 60 Seconds (men and ladies), Trainmaster Louisville & Indiana, Fireman Night Train (black and white), Fireman 40mm (white), Fireman Ionosphere (white Panda dial); Engineer Master II ("EMII") Classic, EMII Chronometer LE (white), EMII Diver (grey and orange), EMII Diver COSC, EMII Aviator, Engineer Hydrocarbon ("EH") Alligator (white and black), EH classic II, EH Mad Cow (white), EH Chronograph (black), EH GMT 1, Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor Classic (white), and Conductor Arabic Ladies. 
4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
6. tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial 
11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
pocket watch replica 
13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26. marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)
32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
33. iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
37. perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
41. chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
42. hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial; Engineer Master II Classic 
47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)
57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, black, _No._ 462/999; Trainmaster voyager GMT *Power* Reserve (black)
63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
66. doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
69. Gti: *Skylab* (black)
70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial 670/1000, Trieste black dial 222/1000 (sold it), Fireman Night Train DLC first edition, Railroader Chronograph quartz
74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold); B&O First Mile (white dial)
81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon Magnate (Black) Inspector II (blue) 
84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator 
85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~ 
86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC) 
88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black) 
89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon *Glow* (black) 
90. ginoniccoli- Hydrocarbon Classic III
91. chansigril - em2 moon *glow*, black dial 
92. malfun69 - firemen
93. brrrdn - Ball Conductor GMT Ltd Ed (black dial and leather)
94. soonalvin - Night train (black/leather strap with orange stitching) 
95. doajlo04 - *Skylab* Black 96/1200
96. Torsse - MadCow black dial 
97. Designdweeb - Fireman (40mm, Black Dial/Orange /Blue lume/SS bracelet) Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic II (White Dial)
98. MrBadExample - Mad Cow (White dial), EM II TMT (Fahrenheit, 1432/2006)) 
99. Iceheller-Aviator (posted on no.33 earlier)
100. Crusher - Fireman 43mm (black dial) 
101. iim7v7im7-Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Bracelet, Black-Silver) 
102. lland - Engineer Master II Moonphase - Black dial, Bracelet (added aftermarket black calf strap and Ball OEM Deployant)
103. Watchlover1 - EMII Master Diver Bracelet & EMII Aviator with Anonimo deployment and strap
104. Mugszy27 - Trainmaster Cleveland Express & Trainmaster Voyager *Power* Reserve
105. ITALIANO - (Paolo) - EMII Diver COSC
106. enigmattic122 - Fireman 40mm Black/Orange 
107. Chris_L - Engineer II Ohio
108. Kevinfcharles -Trieste, black face & Fireman 40mm silver w/ black #'s
109. s1xandout - EM2 Diver orange
110. brklynlarsons - Ball World Timer
111. markb78 - Ball Engineer II Classic Black
112. jaymd-black and white EH magnate (stiill looking new after 18 months)
113. Gossler: EM II Diver green rubber strap deployment buckle
114. jaypee - Engineer Master II Diver GMT (silver accent) 
115. nav - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium (Mad Cow) White Dial
116. saigonblack - Engineer Master II Aviator
117.combat022 - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium (Mad Cow) Black Dial
118. Oguh - Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti Mad Cow
119. dosei - Engineer Master II Diver GMT (silver)
120. Yoza - Hydrocarbon Classic/Hydrocarbon Engineer Chrono/Hydrocarbon Engineer Trieste. 
121. tex - Engineer Master II Diver (grey)
122. pete-h - *Skylab* Black 
123. Chillstone - Night train 
124. X9745 - Aviator
125. bigmingo - Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic 1-white dial 
126. ecunited - Trainmaster Cleveland Express (blue dial)
127.davekoz - Trainmaster PowerGlow(black)
128. whitestrat - Hydrocarbon Magnate, White dial. Hydrocarbon Titanium, Black dial.


----------



## Veda

Also first post here!

1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
3. Roberev - (updated March 2009) Trainmaster 60 Seconds (men and ladies), Trainmaster Louisville & Indiana, Fireman Night Train (black and white), Fireman 40mm (white), Fireman Ionosphere (white Panda dial); Engineer Master II ("EMII") Classic, EMII Chronometer LE (white), EMII Diver (grey and orange), EMII Diver COSC, EMII Aviator, Engineer Hydrocarbon ("EH") Alligator (white and black), EH classic II, EH Mad Cow (white), EH Chronograph (black), EH GMT 1, Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor Classic (white), and Conductor Arabic Ladies. 
4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
6. tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial 
11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
pocket watch replica 
13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26. marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)
32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
33. iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
37. perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
41. chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
42. hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial; Engineer Master II Classic 
47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)
57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, black, _No._ 462/999; Trainmaster voyager GMT *Power* Reserve (black)
63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
66. doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
69. Gti: *Skylab* (black)
70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial 670/1000, Trieste black dial 222/1000 (sold it), Fireman Night Train DLC first edition, Railroader Chronograph quartz
74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold); B&O First Mile (white dial)
81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon Magnate (Black) Inspector II (blue) 
84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator 
85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~ 
86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC) 
88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black) 
89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon *Glow* (black) 
90. ginoniccoli- Hydrocarbon Classic III
91. chansigril - em2 moon *glow*, black dial 
92. malfun69 - firemen
93. brrrdn - Ball Conductor GMT Ltd Ed (black dial and leather)
94. soonalvin - Night train (black/leather strap with orange stitching) 
95. doajlo04 - *Skylab* Black 96/1200
96. Torsse - MadCow black dial 
97. Designdweeb - Fireman (40mm, Black Dial/Orange /Blue lume/SS bracelet) Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic II (White Dial)
98. MrBadExample - Mad Cow (White dial), EM II TMT (Fahrenheit, 1432/2006)) 
99. Iceheller-Aviator (posted on no.33 earlier)
100. Crusher - Fireman 43mm (black dial) 
101. iim7v7im7-Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Bracelet, Black-Silver) 
102. lland - Engineer Master II Moonphase - Black dial, Bracelet (added aftermarket black calf strap and Ball OEM Deployant)
103. Watchlover1 - EMII Master Diver Bracelet & EMII Aviator with Anonimo deployment and strap
104. Mugszy27 - Trainmaster Cleveland Express & Trainmaster Voyager *Power* Reserve
105. ITALIANO - (Paolo) - EMII Diver COSC
106. enigmattic122 - Fireman 40mm Black/Orange 
107. Chris_L - Engineer II Ohio
108. Kevinfcharles -Trieste, black face & Fireman 40mm silver w/ black #'s
109. s1xandout - EM2 Diver orange
110. brklynlarsons - Ball World Timer
111. markb78 - Ball Engineer II Classic Black
112. jaymd-black and white EH magnate (stiill looking new after 18 months)
113. Gossler: EM II Diver green rubber strap deployment buckle
114. jaypee - Engineer Master II Diver GMT (silver accent) 
115. nav - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium (Mad Cow) White Dial
116. saigonblack - Engineer Master II Aviator
117.combat022 - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium (Mad Cow) Black Dial
118. Oguh - Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti Mad Cow
119. dosei - Engineer Master II Diver GMT (silver)
120. Yoza - Hydrocarbon Classic/Hydrocarbon Engineer Chrono/Hydrocarbon Engineer Trieste. 
121. tex - Engineer Master II Diver (grey)
122. pete-h - *Skylab* Black 
123. Chillstone - Night train 
124. X9745 - Aviator
125. bigmingo - Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic 1-white dial 
126. ecunited - Trainmaster Cleveland Express (blue dial)
127.davekoz - Trainmaster PowerGlow(black)
128. whitestrat - Hydrocarbon Magnate, White dial. Hydrocarbon Titanium, Black dial.
129. Veda - Engineer Master II GMT II: black red dial, leather


----------



## Balldy

I'll add mine too.

cheers

Balldy

1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
3. Roberev - (updated March 2009) Trainmaster 60 Seconds (men and ladies), Trainmaster Louisville & Indiana, Fireman Night Train (black and white), Fireman 40mm (white), Fireman Ionosphere (white Panda dial); Engineer Master II ("EMII") Classic, EMII Chronometer LE (white), EMII Diver (grey and orange), EMII Diver COSC, EMII Aviator, Engineer Hydrocarbon ("EH") Alligator (white and black), EH classic II, EH Mad Cow (white), EH Chronograph (black), EH GMT 1, Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor Classic (white), and Conductor Arabic Ladies. 
4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
6. tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial 
11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
pocket watch replica 
13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26. marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)
32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
33. iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
37. perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
41. chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
42. hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial; Engineer Master II Classic 
47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)
57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, black, _No._ 462/999; Trainmaster voyager GMT *Power* Reserve (black)
63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
66. doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
69. Gti: *Skylab* (black)
70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial 670/1000, Trieste black dial 222/1000 (sold it), Fireman Night Train DLC first edition, Railroader Chronograph quartz
74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold); B&O First Mile (white dial)
81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon Magnate (Black) Inspector II (blue) 
84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator 
85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~ 
86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC) 
88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black) 
89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon *Glow* (black) 
90. ginoniccoli- Hydrocarbon Classic III
91. chansigril - em2 moon *glow*, black dial 
92. malfun69 - firemen
93. brrrdn - Ball Conductor GMT Ltd Ed (black dial and leather)
94. soonalvin - Night train (black/leather strap with orange stitching) 
95. doajlo04 - *Skylab* Black 96/1200
96. Torsse - MadCow black dial 
97. Designdweeb - Fireman (40mm, Black Dial/Orange /Blue lume/SS bracelet) Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic II (White Dial)
98. MrBadExample - Mad Cow (White dial), EM II TMT (Fahrenheit, 1432/2006)) 
99. Iceheller-Aviator (posted on no.33 earlier)
100. Crusher - Fireman 43mm (black dial) 
101. iim7v7im7-Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Bracelet, Black-Silver) 
102. lland - Engineer Master II Moonphase - Black dial, Bracelet (added aftermarket black calf strap and Ball OEM Deployant)
103. Watchlover1 - EMII Master Diver Bracelet & EMII Aviator with Anonimo deployment and strap
104. Mugszy27 - Trainmaster Cleveland Express & Trainmaster Voyager *Power* Reserve
105. ITALIANO - (Paolo) - EMII Diver COSC
106. enigmattic122 - Fireman 40mm Black/Orange 
107. Chris_L - Engineer II Ohio
108. Kevinfcharles -Trieste, black face & Fireman 40mm silver w/ black #'s
109. s1xandout - EM2 Diver orange
110. brklynlarsons - Ball World Timer
111. markb78 - Ball Engineer II Classic Black
112. jaymd-black and white EH magnate (stiill looking new after 18 months)
113. Gossler: EM II Diver green rubber strap deployment buckle
114. jaypee - Engineer Master II Diver GMT (silver accent) 
115. nav - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium (Mad Cow) White Dial
116. saigonblack - Engineer Master II Aviator
117.combat022 - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium (Mad Cow) Black Dial
118. Oguh - Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti Mad Cow
119. dosei - Engineer Master II Diver GMT (silver)
120. Yoza - Hydrocarbon Classic/Hydrocarbon Engineer Chrono/Hydrocarbon Engineer Trieste. 
121. tex - Engineer Master II Diver (grey)
122. pete-h - *Skylab* Black 
123. Chillstone - Night train 
124. X9745 - Aviator
125. bigmingo - Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic 1-white dial 
126. ecunited - Trainmaster Cleveland Express (blue dial)
127.davekoz - Trainmaster PowerGlow(black)
128. whitestrat - Hydrocarbon Magnate, White dial. Hydrocarbon Titanium, Black dial.
129. Veda - Engineer Master II GMT II: black red dial, leather
130. Balldy - Aviator 46mm


----------



## putnam dan

1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
3. Roberev - (updated March 2009) Trainmaster 60 Seconds (men and ladies), Trainmaster Louisville & Indiana, Fireman Night Train (black and white), Fireman 40mm (white), Fireman Ionosphere (white Panda dial); Engineer Master II ("EMII") Classic, EMII Chronometer LE (white), EMII Diver (grey and orange), EMII Diver COSC, EMII Aviator, Engineer Hydrocarbon ("EH") Alligator (white and black), EH classic II, EH Mad Cow (white), EH Chronograph (black), EH GMT 1, Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor Classic (white), and Conductor Arabic Ladies. 
4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
6. tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial 
11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
pocket watch replica 
13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26. marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)
32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
33. iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
37. perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
41. chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
42. hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial; Engineer Master II Classic 
47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)
57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, black, _No._ 462/999; Trainmaster voyager GMT *Power* Reserve (black)
63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
66. doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
69. Gti: *Skylab* (black)
70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial 670/1000, Trieste black dial 222/1000 (sold it), Fireman Night Train DLC first edition, Railroader Chronograph quartz
74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold); B&O First Mile (white dial)
81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon Magnate (Black) Inspector II (blue) 
84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator 
85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~ 
86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC) 
88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black) 
89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon *Glow* (black) 
90. ginoniccoli- Hydrocarbon Classic III
91. chansigril - em2 moon *glow*, black dial 
92. malfun69 - firemen
93. brrrdn - Ball Conductor GMT Ltd Ed (black dial and leather)
94. soonalvin - Night train (black/leather strap with orange stitching) 
95. doajlo04 - *Skylab* Black 96/1200
96. Torsse - MadCow black dial 
97. Designdweeb - Fireman (40mm, Black Dial/Orange /Blue lume/SS bracelet) Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic II (White Dial)
98. MrBadExample - Mad Cow (White dial), EM II TMT (Fahrenheit, 1432/2006)) 
99. Iceheller-Aviator (posted on no.33 earlier)
100. Crusher - Fireman 43mm (black dial) 
101. iim7v7im7-Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Bracelet, Black-Silver) 
102. lland - Engineer Master II Moonphase - Black dial, Bracelet (added aftermarket black calf strap and Ball OEM Deployant)
103. Watchlover1 - EMII Master Diver Bracelet & EMII Aviator with Anonimo deployment and strap
104. Mugszy27 - Trainmaster Cleveland Express & Trainmaster Voyager *Power* Reserve
105. ITALIANO - (Paolo) - EMII Diver COSC
106. enigmattic122 - Fireman 40mm Black/Orange 
107. Chris_L - Engineer II Ohio
108. Kevinfcharles -Trieste, black face & Fireman 40mm silver w/ black #'s
109. s1xandout - EM2 Diver orange
110. brklynlarsons - Ball World Timer
111. markb78 - Ball Engineer II Classic Black
112. jaymd-black and white EH magnate (stiill looking new after 18 months)
113. Gossler: EM II Diver green rubber strap deployment buckle
114. jaypee - Engineer Master II Diver GMT (silver accent) 
115. nav - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium (Mad Cow) White Dial
116. saigonblack - Engineer Master II Aviator
117.combat022 - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium (Mad Cow) Black Dial
118. Oguh - Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti Mad Cow
119. dosei - Engineer Master II Diver GMT (silver)
120. Yoza - Hydrocarbon Classic/Hydrocarbon Engineer Chrono/Hydrocarbon Engineer Trieste. 
121. tex - Engineer Master II Diver (grey)
122. pete-h - *Skylab* Black 
123. Chillstone - Night train 
124. X9745 - Aviator
125. bigmingo - Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic 1-white dial 
126. ecunited - Trainmaster Cleveland Express (blue dial)
127.davekoz - Trainmaster PowerGlow(black)
128. whitestrat - Hydrocarbon Magnate, White dial. Hydrocarbon Titanium, Black dial.
129. Veda - Engineer Master II GMT II: black red dial, leather
130. Balldy - Aviator 46mm 
131. Putnam Dan - Alligator (White Dial)


----------



## centman

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)[/I]
_2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless_
_3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. _
_4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC_
_5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)_
_6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT_
_7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)_
_8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white_
_9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)_
_10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial _
_11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK_
_12. HockeyBrand - Fireman DLC Night Train, Trainmaster Heritage BoLE Rose Gold_
_13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase_
_14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase_
_15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train_
_16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)_
_17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk_
_18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white _
_19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train._
_20. zephyr1: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT1 (white), Fireman Night Train (original lume)_
_21. bhmov -- Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)_
_22. photog-shooter: Trainmaster Small Seconds & Vintage 1960's Trainmaster_
_23. Winston Wolf: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT (White) Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Black)_
_24. skysimba- Engineer Hydro Tita(white)_
_25. bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train_
_26.marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train _
_27. vf15hammer - EH Mad Cow (white)_
_28. ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)_
29. oldspice - EM II Diver (green), EM II COSC Diver (silver), Mad Cow (white)
30. velomane- Fireman Night Train, Trainmaster Cleveland Express (silver)
31. Luke - Hydrocarbon Magnate (black)
32. DiveTimer-EMII Diver (Green, rubber strap)
33.Iceheller-Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic I(Black) & Trainmaster Cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - Engineer Master II COSC, silver with SS bracelet
35. _cat_ - Fireman Night Train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- Hydrocarbon Chrono (white), Heritage Trainmaster 18K (white), Night Train DLC
37. Joel- White Dial HydroCarbon Titanium, "MAD COW" with signed box from Mad Cow,feeling lucky


----------



## ChuckMiller

incognito said:


> 1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
> 2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
> 3. Roberev - (updated March 2009) Trainmaster 60 Seconds (men and ladies), Trainmaster Louisville & Indiana, Fireman Night Train (black and white), Fireman 40mm (white), Fireman Ionosphere (white Panda dial); Engineer Master II ("EMII") Classic, EMII Chronometer LE (white), EMII Diver (grey and orange), EMII Diver COSC, EMII Aviator, Engineer Hydrocarbon ("EH") Alligator (white and black), EH classic II, EH Mad Cow (white), EH Chronograph (black), EH GMT 1, Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor Classic (white), and Conductor Arabic Ladies.
> 4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
> 5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
> 6. tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
> 7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
> 8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
> 9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
> 10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial
> 11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
> 12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
> pocket watch replica
> 13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
> 14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
> 15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
> 16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
> 17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
> 18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white
> 19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
> 20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
> 21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
> 22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
> 23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
> 24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
> 25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
> 26. marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train
> 27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
> 28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
> 29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
> 30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
> 31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)
> 32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
> 33. iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
> 34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
> 35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
> 36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
> 37. perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
> 38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
> 39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
> 40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
> 41. chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
> 42. hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
> 43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
> 44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
> 45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
> 46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial
> 47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
> 48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
> 49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
> 50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
> 51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
> 52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
> 53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
> 54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
> 55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
> 56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)
> 57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
> 58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
> 59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
> 60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
> 61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
> 62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, *462/999
> 63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
> 64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
> 65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
> 66. doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
> 67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
> 68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
> 69. Gti: Skylab (black)
> 70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
> 71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
> 72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
> 73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial 670/1000, Trieste black dial 222/1000 (sold it), Fireman Night Train black first edition, Engineer Railroader black quartz, Aviator black 46mm
> 74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
> 75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
> 76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
> 77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
> 78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
> 79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
> 80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold)
> 81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
> 82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
> 83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon Magnate (Black) Inspector II (blue)
> 84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator
> 85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~
> 86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
> 87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC)
> 88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black)
> 89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon Glow (black)
> 90. ginoniccoli- Hydrocarbon Classic III
> 91. chansigril - em2 moon glow, black dial
> 92. malfun69 - firemen
> 93. brrrdn - Ball Conductor GMT Ltd Ed (black dial and leather)
> 94. soonalvin - Night train (black/leather strap with orange stitching)
> 95. doajlo04 - Skylab Black 96/1200
> 96. Torsse - MadCow black dial
> 97. Designdweeb - Fireman (40mm, Black Dial/Orange /Blue lume/SS bracelet) Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic II (White Dial)
> 98. MrBadExample - Mad Cow (White dial), EM II TMT (Fahrenheit, 1432/2006))
> 99. Iceheller-Aviator (posted on no.33 earlier)
> 100. Crusher - Fireman 43mm (black dial)
> 101. iim7v7im7-Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Bracelet, Black-Silver)
> 102. lland - Engineer Master II Moonphase - Black dial, Bracelet (added aftermarket black calf strap and Ball OEM Deployant)
> 103. Watchlover1 - EMII Master Diver Bracelet & EMII Aviator with Anonimo deployment and strap
> 104. Mugszy27 - Trainmaster Cleveland Express & Trainmaster Voyager Power Reserve
> 105. ITALIANO - (Paolo) - EMII Diver COSC
> 106. enigmattic122 - Fireman 40mm Black/Orange
> 107. Chris_L - Engineer II Ohio
> 108. Kevinfcharles -Trieste, black face & Fireman 40mm silver w/ black #'s
> 109. s1xandout - EM2 Diver orange
> 110. brklynlarsons - Ball World Timer
> 111. markb78 - Ball Engineer II Classic Black
> 112. Fatz028 - Trainmaster Cleveland Express, Trainmaster Cannonball, Trainmaster Moonlight Special
> 113. ncmoto - Classic II
> 114. incognto - Fireman 43mm (Black/Blue Dial)


I added my Aviator 46mm (line 73)


----------



## fuzzyb

I added mine to the list and also updated it with Chuckmiller's Aviator and Joel's info (which is now 132).

1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
3. Roberev - (updated March 2009) Trainmaster 60 Seconds (men and ladies), Trainmaster Louisville & Indiana, Fireman Night Train (black and white), Fireman 40mm (white), Fireman Ionosphere (white Panda dial); Engineer Master II ("EMII") Classic, EMII Chronometer LE (white), EMII Diver (grey and orange), EMII Diver COSC, EMII Aviator, Engineer Hydrocarbon ("EH") Alligator (white and black), EH classic II, EH Mad Cow (white), EH Chronograph (black), EH GMT 1, Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor Classic (white), and Conductor Arabic Ladies. 
4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
6. tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial 
11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
pocket watch replica 
13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26. marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)
32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
33. iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
37. perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
41. chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
42. hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial; Engineer Master II Classic 
47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)
57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, black, _No._ 462/999; Trainmaster voyager GMT *Power* Reserve (black)
63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
66. doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
69. Gti: *Skylab* (black)
70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial 670/1000, Trieste black dial 222/1000 (sold it), Fireman Night Train DLC first edition, Railroader Chronograph quartz, Aviator black 46mm
74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold); B&O First Mile (white dial)
81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon Magnate (Black) Inspector II (blue) 
84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator 
85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~ 
86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC) 
88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black) 
89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon *Glow* (black) 
90. ginoniccoli- Hydrocarbon Classic III
91. chansigril - em2 moon *glow*, black dial 
92. malfun69 - firemen
93. brrrdn - Ball Conductor GMT Ltd Ed (black dial and leather)
94. soonalvin - Night train (black/leather strap with orange stitching) 
95. doajlo04 - *Skylab* Black 96/1200
96. Torsse - MadCow black dial 
97. Designdweeb - Fireman (40mm, Black Dial/Orange /Blue lume/SS bracelet) Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic II (White Dial)
98. MrBadExample - Mad Cow (White dial), EM II TMT (Fahrenheit, 1432/2006)) 
99. Iceheller-Aviator (posted on no.33 earlier)
100. Crusher - Fireman 43mm (black dial) 
101. iim7v7im7-Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Bracelet, Black-Silver) 
102. lland - Engineer Master II Moonphase - Black dial, Bracelet (added aftermarket black calf strap and Ball OEM Deployant)
103. Watchlover1 - EMII Master Diver Bracelet & EMII Aviator with Anonimo deployment and strap
104. Mugszy27 - Trainmaster Cleveland Express & Trainmaster Voyager *Power* Reserve
105. ITALIANO - (Paolo) - EMII Diver COSC
106. enigmattic122 - Fireman 40mm Black/Orange 
107. Chris_L - Engineer II Ohio
108. Kevinfcharles -Trieste, black face & Fireman 40mm silver w/ black #'s
109. s1xandout - EM2 Diver orange
110. brklynlarsons - Ball World Timer
111. markb78 - Ball Engineer II Classic Black
112. jaymd-black and white EH magnate (stiill looking new after 18 months)
113. Gossler: EM II Diver green rubber strap deployment buckle
114. jaypee - Engineer Master II Diver GMT (silver accent) 
115. nav - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium (Mad Cow) White Dial
116. saigonblack - Engineer Master II Aviator
117.combat022 - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium (Mad Cow) Black Dial
118. Oguh - Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti Mad Cow
119. dosei - Engineer Master II Diver GMT (silver)
120. Yoza - Hydrocarbon Classic/Hydrocarbon Engineer Chrono/Hydrocarbon Engineer Trieste. 
121. tex - Engineer Master II Diver (grey)
122. pete-h - *Skylab* Black 
123. Chillstone - Night train 
124. X9745 - Aviator
125. bigmingo - Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic 1-white dial 
126. ecunited - Trainmaster Cleveland Express (blue dial)
127.davekoz - Trainmaster PowerGlow(black)
128. whitestrat - Hydrocarbon Magnate, White dial. Hydrocarbon Titanium, Black dial.
129. Veda - Engineer Master II GMT II: black red dial, leather
130. Balldy - Aviator 46mm 
131. Putnam Dan - Alligator (White Dial)
132. Joel- White Dial HydroCarbon Titanium, "MAD COW" with signed box from Mad Cow,feeling lucky
133. fuzzyb (Brian) - B&O First Mile (blue), EHC Titanium "Mad Cow" (black), Ladies' 60 Seconds (silver)


----------



## krypton

krypton - em II diver black in bracelet


----------



## AJopling

I added mine and updated the list with Krypton's

1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
3. Roberev - (updated March 2009) Trainmaster 60 Seconds (men and ladies), Trainmaster Louisville & Indiana, Fireman Night Train (black and white), Fireman 40mm (white), Fireman Ionosphere (white Panda dial); Engineer Master II ("EMII") Classic, EMII Chronometer LE (white), EMII Diver (grey and orange), EMII Diver COSC, EMII Aviator, Engineer Hydrocarbon ("EH") Alligator (white and black), EH classic II, EH Mad Cow (white), EH Chronograph (black), EH GMT 1, Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor Classic (white), and Conductor Arabic Ladies. 
4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
6. tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial 
11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
pocket watch replica 
13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
26. marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train 
27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)
32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
33. iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
37. perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
41. chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
42. hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial; Engineer Master II Classic 
47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)
57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, black, No. 462/999; Trainmaster voyager GMT Power Reserve (black)
63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
66. doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
69. Gti: Skylab (black)
70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial 670/1000, Trieste black dial 222/1000 (sold it), Fireman Night Train DLC first edition, Railroader Chronograph quartz, Aviator black 46mm
74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold); B&O First Mile (white dial)
81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon Magnate (Black) Inspector II (blue) 
84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator 
85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~ 
86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC) 
88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black) 
89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon Glow (black) 
90. ginoniccoli- Hydrocarbon Classic III
91. chansigril - em2 moon glow, black dial 
92. malfun69 - firemen
93. brrrdn - Ball Conductor GMT Ltd Ed (black dial and leather)
94. soonalvin - Night train (black/leather strap with orange stitching) 
95. doajlo04 - Skylab Black 96/1200
96. Torsse - MadCow black dial 
97. Designdweeb - Fireman (40mm, Black Dial/Orange /Blue lume/SS bracelet) Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic II (White Dial)
98. MrBadExample - Mad Cow (White dial), EM II TMT (Fahrenheit, 1432/2006)) 
99. Iceheller-Aviator (posted on no.33 earlier)
100. Crusher - Fireman 43mm (black dial) 
101. iim7v7im7-Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Bracelet, Black-Silver) 
102. lland - Engineer Master II Moonphase - Black dial, Bracelet (added aftermarket black calf strap and Ball OEM Deployant)
103. Watchlover1 - EMII Master Diver Bracelet & EMII Aviator with Anonimo deployment and strap
104. Mugszy27 - Trainmaster Cleveland Express & Trainmaster Voyager Power Reserve
105. ITALIANO - (Paolo) - EMII Diver COSC
106. enigmattic122 - Fireman 40mm Black/Orange 
107. Chris_L - Engineer II Ohio
108. Kevinfcharles -Trieste, black face & Fireman 40mm silver w/ black #'s
109. s1xandout - EM2 Diver orange
110. brklynlarsons - Ball World Timer
111. markb78 - Ball Engineer II Classic Black
112. jaymd-black and white EH magnate (stiill looking new after 18 months)
113. Gossler: EM II Diver green rubber strap deployment buckle
114. jaypee - Engineer Master II Diver GMT (silver accent) 
115. nav - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium (Mad Cow) White Dial
116. saigonblack - Engineer Master II Aviator
117.combat022 - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium (Mad Cow) Black Dial
118. Oguh - Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti Mad Cow
119. dosei - Engineer Master II Diver GMT (silver)
120. Yoza - Hydrocarbon Classic/Hydrocarbon Engineer Chrono/Hydrocarbon Engineer Trieste. 
121. tex - Engineer Master II Diver (grey)
122. pete-h - Skylab Black 
123. Chillstone - Night train 
124. X9745 - Aviator
125. bigmingo - Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic 1-white dial 
126. ecunited - Trainmaster Cleveland Express (blue dial)
127.davekoz - Trainmaster PowerGlow(black)
128. whitestrat - Hydrocarbon Magnate, White dial. Hydrocarbon Titanium, Black dial.
129. Veda - Engineer Master II GMT II: black red dial, leather
130. Balldy - Aviator 46mm 
131. Putnam Dan - Alligator (White Dial)
132. Joel- White Dial HydroCarbon Titanium, "MAD COW" with signed box from Mad Cow,feeling lucky
133. fuzzyb (Brian) - B&O First Mile (blue), EHC Titanium "Mad Cow" (black), Ladies' 60 Seconds (silver)
134. krypton - em II diver black in bracelet
135. AJopling - Fireman II Black Face with White Indices on Bracelet

Tony


----------



## 1watchaholic

fuzzyb said:


> I added mine to the list and also updated it with Chuckmiller's Aviator and Joel's info (which is now 132).
> 
> 1. Davidtan - em2 diver (green)
> 2. Althreesons - ball engineer ohio black/stainless
> 3. Roberev - (updated March 2009) Trainmaster 60 Seconds (men and ladies), Trainmaster Louisville & Indiana, Fireman Night Train (black and white), Fireman 40mm (white), Fireman Ionosphere (white Panda dial); Engineer Master II ("EMII") Classic, EMII Chronometer LE (white), EMII Diver (grey and orange), EMII Diver COSC, EMII Aviator, Engineer Hydrocarbon ("EH") Alligator (white and black), EH classic II, EH Mad Cow (white), EH Chronograph (black), EH GMT 1, Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor Classic (white), and Conductor Arabic Ladies.
> 4. Sunster- engineer master ii tmt diver dlc
> 5. Keeky - ionosphere chronograph, fireman 43mm (orange)
> 6. tomtomz - trainmaster gmt, engineer2 telemeter, fireman night train(old coloring), conductor chronograph le, conductor gmt
> 7. Imtrbo - emii diver (green), emii diver cosc (silver)
> 8. Cbar - engineer hydrocarbon aka mad cow, white
> 9. Ironhide - blue fireman (43mm)
> 10. Len s. - engineer hydrocarbon ti (mad cow) with white dial
> 11. Icemangrafx - ball eng.hydrocarbon ti tmt le dt1026a-saj-bk,ball fireman night train nm1092c-l1b-bk
> 12. Hockeybrand - fireman dlc night train, trainmaster heritage bole rose gold, trainmaster Web C.Ball
> pocket watch replica
> 13. Scottw44-fireman night train, moon phase
> 14. Batonman - engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii, moonphase
> 15. James13: Em ii diver orange, dlc night train
> 16. Dutchguy2: Em ii classic, dlc night train (on my way)
> 17. Trendydandy: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt ii blk
> 18. Frontierman63: Eh mad cow white,em ii diver orange,fireman 43mm white
> 19. Ceratos - hydrocarbon mad cow, em ii diver (green), fireman night train.
> 20. Zephyr1: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt1 (white), fireman night train (original lume)
> 21. Bhmov -- trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
> 22. Photog-shooter: Trainmaster small seconds & vintage 1960's trainmaster
> 23. Winston wolf: Engineer hydrocarbon gmt (white) engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (black)
> 24. Skysimba- engineer hydro tita(white)
> 25. Bruceleeroy - blue fireman, fireman night train
> 26. marineguy8888-skylab,fireman night train
> 27. Vf15hammer - eh mad cow (white)
> 28. Ericlikeseatin - engineer master ii classic (blue)
> 29. Oldspice - em ii diver (green), em ii cosc diver (silver), mad cow (white)
> 30. Velomane- fireman night train, trainmaster cleveland express (silver)
> 31. Luke - hydrocarbon magnate (black)
> 32. Divetimer-emii diver (green, rubber strap)
> 33. iceheller-engineer hydrocarbon classic i(black) & trainmaster cannonball(white)
> 34. Tantric - engineer master ii cosc, silver with ss bracelet; engineer master ii diver, black/orange w/ ss bracelet (birthday gift for my father); engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, white dial w/ ss bracelet.
> 35. Cat - fireman night train (red 12 o'clock marker)
> 36. Obie- hydrocarbon chrono (white), heritage trainmaster 18k (white), night train dlc.
> 37. perrelet - hydrocarbon mid size, cleveland express
> 38. Eric l. - hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
> 39. Smurfe - emii diver (black/orange dial) wife has the ladies 32mm fireman (black/orange dial)
> 40. Acexi - emii diver cosc (yellow), emii diver (green), fireman 43 (black / blue), fireman night train dlc
> 41. chatzharris - hydrocarbon alligator
> 42. hassiman: Ball engineer hydrocarbon titanium chronograph, black face. Worn every day.
> 43. Caldiver: Current collection (may 2008)--engineer hydrocarbon alligator-white dial, engineer hydrocarbon alligator-black dial, fireman night train, em ii moonphase, em ii diver, inspector ii, engineer hydrocarbon gmt i, engineer ii world timer, 200 meter auto diver dm1012b, trainmaster voyager gmt, conductor arabic le, em ii chronometer le-gold dial, trainmaster (vintage 1960's model).
> 44. Hot karl: Fireman 40mm orange, stainless steel bracelet
> 45. Essel: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial); fireman 43mm (black|orange)
> 46. Glimmer : Engineer hydrocarbon magnate white dial; fireman 43mm black dial; Engineer Master II Classic
> 47. Chong: Ball engineer master classic (orange hand
> 48. Time for trains: Engineer master ii grn, cannonball white dial blk croc, conductor le with 12, 3, 6, 9 illuminated with tubes white dial blk croc. On order *61 eh trieste.
> 49. Surgfish : Em ii diver green
> 50. Geppert: Fireman night train, moonglow
> 51. Bcool: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (white dial)
> 52. Dashboy: 2007 fireman ionoshpere s/s and engineer hyrdocarbon chrono
> 53. Sam68: Master engineer ii diver cosc yellow bezel
> 54. Sfnewguy: Engineer hydrocarbon classic i (black dial)
> 55. Yautjarekcah: Black dial mad cow
> 56. Carman63: Em ii diver (green); engineer hydrocarbon magnate (white dial)
> 57. Revwes: Eh madcow (white); em2 diver (green) and soon to layway dlc night train
> 58. Ghouloftheeast: Fireman ionosphere (black dial), awaiting the airman!
> 59. Bf_hammer: Engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial)
> 60. Migtomsar2008 : Engineer hydrocarbon 11 and 2
> 61. Surgfish - em ii diver (green) rubber strap
> 62. Johannes: Engineer master ii chronometer limited edition, black, _No._ 462/999; Trainmaster voyager GMT *Power* Reserve (black)
> 63. Alligator: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator l.e. No.0259/1000
> 64. Sgpsub68: Engineer hyrdocarbon alligator l.e. Black dial. No. 0812/1000
> 65. Cleindian44 - night train dlc
> 66. doxadavid: Engineer hydrocarbon alligator le, albino dial
> 67. Shutter7: Em ii diver cosc yellow bezel
> 68. Chrisdinia: Engineer hydrocarbon trieste
> 69. Gti: *Skylab* (black)
> 70. Kcs : Em ii diver (green)
> 71. Azriel1128 :ball engineer hydrocarbon ti "mad cow" (black dial) on a rubber strap
> 72. Ttomczak: Ball engineer hydrocarbon chronograph (white dial)
> 73. Chuckmiller: Alligator black dial 670/1000, Trieste black dial 222/1000 (sold it), Fireman Night Train DLC first edition, Railroader Chronograph quartz, Aviator black 46mm
> 74. [email protected]: Bluesman trainmaster moonlight special, engineer master ii aviator
> 75. Iced_theater: Engineer master ii - aviator
> 76. Choptop: Fireman ionoshpere chronograph (black dial, metal band, other bands on order)
> 77: Blackangel: Emii green diver; aviator; fireman ionosphere; cannonball white dial
> 78: Mugen_jon: fireman ionosphere (black dial)
> 79: Africoz: Fireman 40mm (black/orange)
> 80: Timewaster: EMII Diver GMT (black/gold); B&O First Mile (white dial)
> 81. Madcow (black), Night Train (Black)
> 82. jcoat007 - Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial), Engineer Master II Diver GMT (DLC), Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Silver)
> 83. jpt111 - Engineer Hydrocarbaon Magnate (Black) Inspector II (blue)
> 84. macbum - EMII Diver Ti COSC, Aviator
> 85. Steve- EM2 Diver Chronometer~~
> 86. Sukispop - EMII Classic yellow w/bracelet, EH Mad Cow white
> 87. TMW - Ball Engineer Diver II TMT (DLC)
> 88. Scififan - EMII World Timer (black)
> 89. Taoman - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II (white); Engineer Master II Moon *Glow* (black)
> 90. ginoniccoli- Hydrocarbon Classic III
> 91. chansigril - em2 moon *glow*, black dial
> 92. malfun69 - firemen
> 93. brrrdn - Ball Conductor GMT Ltd Ed (black dial and leather)
> 94. soonalvin - Night train (black/leather strap with orange stitching)
> 95. doajlo04 - *Skylab* Black 96/1200
> 96. Torsse - MadCow black dial
> 97. Designdweeb - Fireman (40mm, Black Dial/Orange /Blue lume/SS bracelet) Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic II (White Dial)
> 98. MrBadExample - Mad Cow (White dial), EM II TMT (Fahrenheit, 1432/2006))
> 99. Iceheller-Aviator (posted on no.33 earlier)
> 100. Crusher - Fireman 43mm (black dial)
> 101. iim7v7im7-Engineer Master II Diver COSC (Bracelet, Black-Silver)
> 102. lland - Engineer Master II Moonphase - Black dial, Bracelet (added aftermarket black calf strap and Ball OEM Deployant)
> 103. Watchlover1 - EMII Master Diver Bracelet & EMII Aviator with Anonimo deployment and strap
> 104. Mugszy27 - Trainmaster Cleveland Express & Trainmaster Voyager *Power* Reserve
> 105. ITALIANO - (Paolo) - EMII Diver COSC
> 106. enigmattic122 - Fireman 40mm Black/Orange
> 107. Chris_L - Engineer II Ohio
> 108. Kevinfcharles -Trieste, black face & Fireman 40mm silver w/ black #'s
> 109. s1xandout - EM2 Diver orange
> 110. brklynlarsons - Ball World Timer
> 111. markb78 - Ball Engineer II Classic Black
> 112. jaymd-black and white EH magnate (stiill looking new after 18 months)
> 113. Gossler: EM II Diver green rubber strap deployment buckle
> 114. jaypee - Engineer Master II Diver GMT (silver accent)
> 115. nav - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium (Mad Cow) White Dial
> 116. saigonblack - Engineer Master II Aviator
> 117.combat022 - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium (Mad Cow) Black Dial
> 118. Oguh - Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti Mad Cow
> 119. dosei - Engineer Master II Diver GMT (silver)
> 120. Yoza - Hydrocarbon Classic/Hydrocarbon Engineer Chrono/Hydrocarbon Engineer Trieste.
> 121. tex - Engineer Master II Diver (grey)
> 122. pete-h - *Skylab* Black
> 123. Chillstone - Night train
> 124. X9745 - Aviator
> 125. bigmingo - Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic 1-white dial
> 126. ecunited - Trainmaster Cleveland Express (blue dial)
> 127.davekoz - Trainmaster PowerGlow(black)
> 128. whitestrat - Hydrocarbon Magnate, White dial. Hydrocarbon Titanium, Black dial.
> 129. Veda - Engineer Master II GMT II: black red dial, leather
> 130. Balldy - Aviator 46mm
> 131. Putnam Dan - Alligator (White Dial)
> 132. Joel- White Dial HydroCarbon Titanium, "MAD COW" with signed box from Mad Cow,feeling lucky
> 133. fuzzyb (Brian) - B&O First Mile (blue), EHC Titanium "Mad Cow" (black), Ladies' 60 Seconds (silver)
> 134. 1watchaholic - Engineer Master II Aviator, Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium "Mad Cow" White Face, Fireman White Face


134. 1watchaholic - Engineer Master II Aviator, Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium "Mad Cow" White Face, Fireman White Face


----------



## timefleas

135. timefleas - Own now: Engineer Arabic, Fireman 43mm (black/yellow, 1st gen), Fireman 43mm (white/blue, 1st gen), Fireman 43mm (black/red, 2nd gen), Fireman B&O Limited (white/blue), Fireman Night Train (black), Aviator 44mm (Asian ver., black). Sold: Cleveland Express, Mad Cow, Sky Lab, Ionosphere, Aviator II (46mm), Fireman 40mm.


----------



## Stonechild

135. timefleas - Own now: Engineer Arabic, Fireman 43mm (black/yellow, 1st gen), Fireman 43mm (white/blue, 1st gen), Fireman 43mm (black/red, 2nd gen), Fireman B&O Limited (white/blue), Fireman Night Train (black), Aviator 44mm (Asian ver., black). Sold: Cleveland Express, Mad Cow, Sky Lab, Ionosphere, Aviator II (46mm), Fireman 40mm. 
136. Stonerchild, -Master Aviator II, engineer master II TMT L.E.


----------



## eastbaysteve

Stonechild said:


> 135. timefleas - Own now: Engineer Arabic, Fireman 43mm (black/yellow, 1st gen), Fireman 43mm (white/blue, 1st gen), Fireman 43mm (black/red, 2nd gen), Fireman B&O Limited (white/blue), Fireman Night Train (black), Aviator 44mm (Asian ver., black). Sold: Cleveland Express, Mad Cow, Sky Lab, Ionosphere, Aviator II (46mm), Fireman 40mm.
> 136. Stonerchild, -Master Aviator II, engineer master II TMT L.E.


137. eastbaysteve - Ball Mad Cow white (2), Ball Hydrocarbon Classic II white


----------



## watchinu

138. Lady's Conducter, Mother of Pearl diamond bezel
139. Lady's Engineer Ohio


----------



## civic98

140. civic98 - Ball Fireman Ionosphere Chronograph


----------



## wenger

141. Wenger - Engineer Master II Chronometer:-!


----------



## Driller

142. Driller - Night Train (Tri-color)


----------



## brrrdn

143. brrrdn - Ball Trainmaster Dual Time GM1056D-LJ-WH


----------



## nanohits

144. Nanohits - Spacemaster Glow


----------



## nelsondevicenci

145. Nelsondevicenci - Nghtrain ( Rare "Universal Time Coordinated" )


----------



## sunatmasal

146. sunatmasal - SpaceMaster Glow


----------



## wenger

147. wenger - EMII Chronometer, *Engineer* Hydrocarbon *Spacemaster* X Lume


----------



## nedned

148. Nedned - EMII Chronometer


----------



## mbunce

149.) mbunce - Fireman Ionosphere Chrono, Black with white subdials


----------



## european.aristocrat

just got my Ball Fireman Ionosphere today.


----------



## Downtime

150. Ball night train (Black with rubber strap)


----------



## BreaknecK

149. - BreaknecK - EMII Diver - Grey


----------



## mattcantwin

(looks like I should be 153)

153. mattcantwin - EM II Diver - Orange


----------



## mjb

Engineer Master Aviator 44mm


----------



## michelim

This is the mine


----------



## morrison2951

156. Fireman I tri-lume & Night Train DLC Gen I tri-lume


----------



## Kaonashi

157. Fireman II


----------



## Laurar468

roberev said:


> Originally Posted by *Davidtan*
> _not sure if u guys open the thread like this before, just list down ur name and wat model of BALL u owned
> 
> copy and paste the below list with ur details
> 
> 1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
> 2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
> 3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8._


Hi all!
I've just visited this forum. Happy to get acquainted with you. Thanks.


----------



## Gonzster

158. Night Train (3rd Gen)


----------



## zoltanps

Zoltanps,
Trainmaster Cleveland Express. Silver dial, stainless steel bracelet.


----------



## heb

159. heb Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic II (white dial w/blue hands).


----------



## khopl

*160. Ball Engineer Master II - Aviator 46mm* (_Note the date is black on white_)


----------



## shenzhen2020

161.I am a chinese guy,from shenzhen.

*Ball Engineer Master II - DLC 40mm(new edition)*


----------



## Drez

162. Hydrocarbon Eng Classic II - Hailing from Ontario Canada


----------



## RickSR

163. Moonglow.


----------



## watches4me

159. watches4me - Ball NightTrain GenI


----------



## JaggedB

164. JaggedB - Trainmaster Power Reserve


----------



## otown

165. TM Power Reserve - Orlando - FL


Davidtan said:


> not sure if u guys open the thread like this before, just list down ur name and wat model of BALL u owned
> 
> copy and paste the below list with ur details
> 
> 1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.


----------



## lek_e30

166. EM II Aviator on bracelet.... Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia


----------



## jacky8888

167. Spacemaster Glow/X-Lume... K.L., Malaysia


----------



## Jeep99dad

168. Ball Fireman I, Orange, Tri Lume
















http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t59/formulagigi/BALL Fireman/IMG_4801.jpg


----------



## Tsig

#169
X-Lume and GMT-III


----------



## Freeze

170. Ball Fireman II B&O (Blue)


----------



## tpotter

171. EM II Diver
172. Trainmaster 60 Sec
173. Fireman II B&O ( White )


----------



## OrisLvr

174. Ball Fireman II (white)


----------



## dottified

175. Ball Spacemaster Glow/X-Lume (Black dial)


----------



## ParadiseWatch

159, ParadiseWatch-Black Pulsemeter


----------



## Kevin Smith

177 (?)
Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium AKA MadCow


----------



## Foose

178. EHC Spacemaster


----------



## Boazdexter

hye 
this is dexter and i m newbie here
its really a cool forum and i really appreciate

___________________
Want to get-on Google's first page and loads of traffic to your website? Hire a SEO Specialist from Ocean Groups  seo pecialist


----------



## Boazdexter

hye

this is dexter from usa
and i like to know about this callingall ball owner...
what is this ? i m new here so please tell me

___________________
Want to get-on Google's first page and loads of traffic to your website? Hire a SEO Specialist from Ocean Groups  seo pecialist


----------



## johnnytan

Davidtan said:


> not sure if u guys open the thread like this before, just list down ur name and wat model of BALL u owned
> 
> copy and paste the below list with ur details
> 
> 1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.


.
.
.
.
.
179. johnnytan - Engineer II Arabic pair

Newbie to forum. My very 1st post!:-d Also newbie to Ball.:-!

Trying to post a photo. Hope it works . :think:


----------



## Crmsnraider

johnnytan said:


> .
> 
> 179. johnnytan - Engineer II Arabic pair
> 
> Newbie to forum. My very 1st post!:-d Also newbie to Ball.:-!
> 
> Trying to post a photo. Hope it works . :think:


Nice mate! Welcome! Awesome two timepieces! Img came through, For sure, share more when you have time :-!


----------



## johnnytan

Thanks for the welcome Crmsnraider. I envy your collection.  You are definitely a Ball fan.


----------



## lehua777

I've just visited this forum. Happy to get acquainted with you. Thanks.


----------



## mikkolopez

count me in, mine is a Ball EM2 moonphase


----------



## Maxwatch77

Kevin Smith said:


> 177 (?)
> Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium AKA MadCow


181. Maxwatch77 - Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium (err...didn't know tat watch got a nick name called Madcow? )

Before tat is Seiko Sport titanium

After tat if nothing goes wrong should be Breitling Titanium


----------



## xinxin

181. xinxin --- Ball Fireman Ionosphere (white dial/leather strap)


----------



## kltime

182. Mine - also Ball Fireman Ionosphere Chronograph(white dial/leather strap) and Ball Engineer II Ohio ( 40mm black dial/SS/day-date)


----------



## manix

183. Engineer II Ohio 40mm


----------



## flag8r77

184. Fireman Night Train


----------



## julsp168

185. Aviator 46mm


----------



## kuya

186. Fireman Racer black/red


----------



## IR1SH

187. Trainmaster Cannonball (White Dial)


----------



## sandhog

Snagged one !! Proud owner of a Fireman II ..... liking it a LOT !


----------



## 1Gunner

: 189 (?)..ish

Another Fireman 2 owner... just over a week in and it's still making me smile.
















I don't think this trend will catch on...








Sure makes my Sub look small!!


----------



## modgoldwing46

190. Ball EM II Diver Green!!


----------



## samanator

191: samanator - Registered to my wife and I:

Fireman Storm Chaser DLC SE, EHC Chronograph (Black), FM Night Train, EMII Diver GMT DLC (Black/Silver), EMII Avaitor Dual time, EMII Avaitor GMT (Black), EMII Officer (White), EMII Diver (all Black), FM B&O (White), EHC Spacemaster (White), EHC Spacemaster X-Lume (Black), EHC Spacemaster Orbital (Black), EMII WT Diver (B&W), TM Power Reserve, EM Ladies Arabic (White) and EHC Midsize (Black)


----------



## GatorJ

192. Engineer Master II DLC (Blue accents)


----------



## BaldGuy45

193. Fireman Racer (Black with red accents)


----------



## darren2how

96. Darren2how - Skylab Black,EHC Orbital.Both stainless steel strap


----------



## kuya

194. Green Ball EM II Diver


----------



## boboo1421

195. ball EMII diver chronograph (green)


----------



## bg002h

196. EHC Spacemaster X-Lume (light blue) - my first Ball and most loved watch ever!


----------



## pleaforwar

197. Trainmaster Voyager GMT b-)


----------



## ykl

198. Storm chaser DLC GLow


----------



## Nova Mike

Nova Mike Ball Engineer Master ll Aviator 46mm


----------



## RTea

200. Ball EMII World Timer


----------



## thewatchnut

Just bought my Fireman Skylab 2 in Dublin. Great Price and a great watch. Plus a couple 1950's Train masters.


----------



## xh246796

Oh, really very good, but, *Pandora Golden Charm 067*
The more exciting stuff! Hee hee


----------



## Ph0b)s

xxx. Ball magnate GMT


----------



## angel653922

copy and paste the below list with ur details


----------



## EDT3

201? Skylab (Black)


----------



## TheTimePieceGuy

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady.
4. TheTimepieceGuy- Engineer Hydrocarbon Chrono-Just bought it-On it's way!
5.
6.
7.
8.


----------



## heb

1. Engineer-Hydrocarbon Classic II (white dial).

heb


----------



## hmosc

202 Engineer Master II Diver World Timer


----------



## GNigel

203. GNigel - Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless


----------



## GatorJ

204. GatorJ- Engineer Master II DLC (Blue), Night Train (Green tubes)


----------



## Ph0b)s

159. Spacemaster Black dial / EMII diver on steel bracelet, Magnate GMT


----------



## morgan1124

_ Morgan1124_

_205...Ball Fireman...Black/Yellow_
_206...Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT...Black face in rubber strap_


----------



## fender5803

had wrong name see next post my apologies all


----------



## fender5803

GatorJ said:


> 204. GatorJ- Engineer Master II DLC (Blue), Night Train (Green tubes)


#205 fender5803 -- Trainmaster Pulsemeter COSC with white face

-best,
DT


----------



## fender5803

Sorry all, can't figure out how to delete a post. Now turned into two wrong posts. I really hope this isn't the third. 
DT


----------



## lvt

fender5803 said:


> Sorry all, can't figure out how to delete a post. Now turned into two wrong posts. I really hope this isn't the third.
> DT


Simply leave a message like "Pls delete...Tks", a moderator will do it for you when he sees the message.


----------



## Renton

#206 Renton - Trainmaster Dual Time


----------



## sincerelydisappoint

207. Ball Engineer Master II Aviator 46mm


----------



## stanley79finn

158. Night Train (3rd Gen)


----------



## LiveOnGMT

Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate GMT (GM2098C-SCAJ-BK)


----------



## steeviee

#209 Engineer Classic
(My first of hopefully many more...)


----------



## Watchfan2005

# 210 - Ball Fireman Ionosphere. The pic does not show the leather strap, need a new 21mm one soon. Any suggestions from our esteemed members here.


----------



## The Beav

EM2 Diver World Time


----------



## lowks

Engineer Master ii Diver


----------



## billyp7718

Fireman 43 MM blue


----------



## gottessohn

#211 EHC Spacemaster Glow


----------



## tuwinkk

ball fireman 1st gen....orange dial...
i'll upload the pic later..hahaha


----------



## kevinkks

Hey everyone, just got myself a brand new BALL watch. It is the Engineer II series - Ohio Moon Phase.
Love it so much... Hope to learn more about the watch from all of you here


----------



## Canon Fodder

Ball Engineer Master II Aviator:


----------



## 92gli

kevinkks said:


> Hey everyone, just got myself a brand new BALL watch. It is the Engineer II series - Ohio Moon Phase.
> Love it so much... Hope to learn more about the watch from all of you here


Another example of one that did not catch my eye at all in stock photos but looks so nice in reality.

Is that the ball strap or one you added ? The stitching gives it a nice sporty touch.


----------



## jbd2002

Trainmaster Moonlight Special - Brown with strap & bracelet
Trainmaster Cannonball - White with bracelet - strap on its way
Trainmaster Cleveland Express - Blue with strap
EMII Aviator GMT - Black with strap & bracelet
EMII Diver - gray accents and bracelet

I love these watches!!


----------



## sattha61

A couple of weeks ago I bought my first BALL watch, a Fireman II. I am new to collecting watches and this was my first watch I bought that cost above 2K Ringgit (Malaysian currency). This was the first BALL I ever saw as my good friend bought one months before. He was the one to introduced me to BALL. Liked it very much. When my friend told that a new one was available at the old price I quickly went there and bought it. I am now wearing it everyday. Here it is.


----------



## mdatta

Trainmaster Pulsemeter COSC


----------



## Markarce

Hi!

Fireman Night Train 2.


----------



## JohnLewis

Ohio GMT Cosc


----------



## Lemper

sattha61 said:


> A couple of weeks ago I bought my first BALL watch, a Fireman II. I am new to collecting watches and this was my first watch I bought that cost above 2K Ringgit (Malaysian currency). This was the first BALL I ever saw as my good friend bought one months before. He was the one to introduced me to BALL. Liked it very much. When my friend told that a new one was available at the old price I quickly went there and bought it. I am now wearing it everyday. Here it is.


Very nice, I love it! How much did it cost you?


----------



## ~tc~

It was in his post ... 2000 MYR = 644 USD, a screaming deal!


----------



## Sammgb

Not mine, but my wife will never reply - or join for that matter. She's had an Engineer II - Ohio Moon Phase for a little over a year now and loves it.


----------



## DanC

Sammgb said:


> Not mine, but my wife will never reply - or join for that matter. She's had an Engineer II - Ohio Moon Phase for a little over a year now and loves it.


I got one a few days ago and love it.


----------



## dinexus

Spacemaster X-Lume chiming in!


----------



## Quahogger

I'm fairly new to the site. Sold my Spacemaster X-Lume recently. Barely wore it for fear of scratching it and also realized I'm not really a black dial guy. I miss it already though, and will have a white faced Spacemaster soon. I just picked up the watch that got me into watches seriously, used, a Ball Trainmaster Cleveland Express. Unfortunately it wasn't exactly in the condition described, so today I dropped it off to be polished/buffed. It's going to take about 2 weeks and I'm already agonizing over the wait. o|

I don't know what it is, but there isn't another brand out there that does it for me like Ball does. I love everything about their watches. I think this is the only place that understands my infatuation. lol


----------



## gojira

Just picked up my first Ball early this week, which also happens to be the priciest watch I've bought for myself, a Engineer Master II Diver COSC. Snagged a decent deal on a pre-loved one in basically new condition and just couldn't resist. I have always lusted for compressor-style diver ever since seeing the older IWC Aquatimer and JLC Memovox Compressor but these watches were hopelessly out of my league. Then I recently came across a Longines Legend Diver at a local AD and thought to myself, "This is it!" But woe, upon putting it on, the long lugs were a poor fit on my small wrist, causing the sharp lug ends to protude rudely across the strap ends. No go.

A couple of weeks later, I came across this Ball diver while browsing a local sales site which resulted in much subsequent deliberation and frantic messaging between myself and the seller. I was initially worried that it may be too big since the lug to lug length was about 50mm. But a few days later, I happened to walk into a nearby watch store that specialised in high-end watches but also stocked pre-used watches on consignment. Normally I would avoid this store since it was more the realm of APs, Rolexes, Panerais, VCs and PPs. But that day, they happened to have a Ball Spacemaster on display and the owner happily let me try it on. Surprisingly, it fitted well despite the size. So what the heck, I messaged the seller, "Take my money!" 

For the price I paid, I couldn't be any more satisfied. It's a heck of a tool watch and the lume is outrageous. It doesn't have that in-your-face intensity of my beloved Seiko Monster but when it's completely dark, boy does it shine. And shine it does throughout the whole night with no let-up. Definitely won't be my last Ball!


----------



## RainMan 777

Welcome to the Ball club, that's great story, hope you enjoye it for Years to come. Post a picture.


----------



## skellener

195. ball EMII diver chronograph (green)


----------



## dinaftu

I've just visited this forum. Happy to get acquainted with you. Thanks.


----------



## antjama

just acquired Ball Fireman II and joining the club


----------



## NargilFenris

Ball Trainmaster Vintage.


----------



## Shan S.

Just picked up a Ball Fireman Storm Chaser


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tbassc0

Ball Engineer Master II TMT Fahrenheit

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Kim Sung

EM2 Diver Cosc


----------



## AJ7750

AJ7750 - Trainmaster Worldtime Chronograph


----------



## R737

Hi, All. Happy to join the team. Just got my Fireman Ionosphere Yeterday.


----------



## TAYHAS

Hello all- New to the forum.

I have been so impressed with Ball Watch Company! Remarkable assortment of models to choose from, and ohhhh that *Lume*!

Ohio Moon Phase blue dial
EMII Diver World time
Conductor Classic black dial
EMII Officer white dial


----------



## peksii

New Ball Fireman Racer  Got it this week!


----------



## Vinceloh

Got my EHC NEDU last month.


----------



## leicashot

This is the third Ball watch I've owned and this is the best so far, by far. Magnate Chronograph


----------



## Davidtiew

Hi guys im new here,This is my first post,
Recently just bought a Cannonball Trainmaster series,=)

Will share the pics with you guys.























Enjoy.And im loving my new watch


----------



## thebuddahman

^ Beautiful David!

I just joined the club too...


----------



## JC99

nice photos, David... hope you will achieve your rolex sub by DEc 2014


----------



## jpgreenwood

Master Engineer II Aviator


----------



## arcboutant

Engineering Hydrocarbon Spacemaster Orbital LE, with rubber strap.

No photos, watch is taking a break in the winder at the moment, while I try and source a metal bracelet for it.

Photo added.

arc


----------



## wasusie

It all started with a Fireman Racer which began my downward spiral. I've grown to include the Trainmaster Small Seconds and the Trainmaster Eternity.

- Bill


----------



## Aydrian

Yo 
Aydrian here 
Ball watches include:
(i) Ball engineer 
(ii) Ball engineer world time 
(iii) Ball aviator 

Pic of my day with Ball world time.... 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Aydrian

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ikwong

First post on WUS 

I own an EM2 Aviator









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lisandrodarica

1. Engineer-Hydrocarbon Classic II (white dial).
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
4. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady.
5. TheTimepieceGuy- Engineer Hydrocarbon Chrono


----------



## TTL

Looks like the numbering went out the window sometime in late 2011 or early 2012… 

Engineer II Ohio (40mm) (Black)
Fireman Victory (Silver/White Dial)


----------



## arias51

EMII Moon-Phase
Fireman Victory Black

Wish they would offer some of the models in alternate sizes. 42 is the largest i'll go, so it removes a lot of the cooler looking Ball watches for me.


----------



## easyfish

I really like this watch


----------



## AndreaX

Good watch.


----------



## Rodewaryer

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial
11. Rodewaryer - Engineer Hydrocarbon Nedu


----------



## smshirk

smshirk - Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate


----------



## Riobbtt

BALL INSPECTOR II


----------



## ajai

Fireman NECC


----------



## samanator

ajai said:


> Fireman NECC
> View attachment 5403602


Can I ask where you are located since Ball US is not expecting their first of these for a few weeks? That looks pretty awesome in the steel. Thee top edge of the lugs are much sharper then the Ball rendering. Quite a bit different in a good way for what was shown earlier. This is even different from the prototype that was Toppers a few months ago.


----------



## ajai

samanator said:


> Can I ask where you are located since Ball US is not expecting their first of these for a few weeks? That looks pretty awesome in the steel. Thee top edge of the lugs are much sharper then the Ball rendering. Quite a bit different in a good way for what was shown earlier. This is even different from the prototype that was Toppers a few months ago.


I'm from Malaysia and bought it at Kuala Lumpur. 
I'm interested in Hydrocarbon but they are relatively expensive for me and after seeing this, I immediately bought it without thinking twice. Quite reasonable price RM 3900 equivalent to USD 975.


----------



## watchlover105

Compare to Other high end swiss brands Ball watches are considerably more reasonably priced!!!


----------



## billieruslan

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady.


----------



## emonje

Engineer Master II Classic.
My first & so far only Ball.


----------



## emonje

Engineer Master II Diver Chronometer.
Just received in mail!!


----------



## Alysandir

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial
11. Rodewaryer - Engineer Hydrocarbon Nedu
12. Alysandir - EMII SkindiverII


----------



## Pete26

Deepquest 3000m COSC, great watch and wears well despite its size due to full ti construction.


----------



## JimmyMack75

Pete26 said:


> Deepquest 3000m COSC, great watch and wears well despite its size due to full ti construction.
> 
> View attachment 12374423
> 
> View attachment 12374425
> 
> View attachment 12374427
> 
> View attachment 12374429


Looks uncomfortably tight mate!

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## emonje

Diver Worldtime, the older one.


----------



## mpaler

Nice piece. I am drawn to world watches, this is one of my favorites


----------



## Trinityten

BALL ENGINEER MASTER II DIVER


----------



## BundyBear

ajai said:


> Fireman NECC
> View attachment 5403602


That is one handsome watch!


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Sorry, I couldn't copy the full list on my phone...

4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC

5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)

6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE

7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)

8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white

9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)

10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial

11. Rodewaryer - Engineer Hydrocarbon Nedu

12. Alysandir - EMII SkindiverII

13. Hotblack Desiato - Fireman Enterprise 

Doc Savage


----------



## MissileExpert

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Sorry, I couldn't copy the full list on my phone...
> 
> 4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
> 
> 5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
> 
> 6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE
> 
> 7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
> 
> 8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
> 
> 9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
> 
> 10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial
> 
> 11. Rodewaryer - Engineer Hydrocarbon Nedu
> 
> 12. Alysandir - EMII SkindiverII
> 
> 13. Hotblack Desiato - Fireman Enterprise
> 
> Doc Savage


14. MissileExpert - Trainmaster Worldtime (2016 version, silver dial)


----------



## BundyBear

Since I have a desktop, I thought I would help out 

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial
11. Rodewaryer - Engineer Hydrocarbon Nedu
12. Alysandir - EMII SkindiverII
13. Hotblack Desiato - Fireman Enterprise
14. MissileExpert - Trainmaster Worldtime (2016 version, silver dial)
15. Dogbert_is_fat - Engineer Hydrocarbon AeroGMT II

There. From start to now... Picture of my Ball Watch is next.


----------



## BundyBear

Hi, here's a picture of my Ball Watch Engineer Hydrocarbon AeroGMT II (what a mouthful to say!).

My favourite-test (if there is such a word) watch at the moment. Gets nearly all the wrist time for the last two months. I couldn't believe how nice it is on the wrist! Maybe I would write a review after a couple of months of use? Anyone interested?


----------



## xherion

Xherion: Trainmaster Moonphase and Trainmaster Cleveland Express, Wife: Trainmaster Moonphase MOP and Engineer Hydrocarbon 36mm


----------



## hungdangnguyen23

some of those chronos are calling out to me, Ball makes a damn fine watch


----------



## Trinityten

Ball Fireman NECC Diver


----------



## TaylorBG1

Trinityten said:


> View attachment 13123643
> View attachment 13123641


Unparalleled, incredibly beautiful model! I like it!)


----------



## TaylorBG1

Trinityten said:


> View attachment 13123643
> View attachment 13123641


Unparalleled, incredibly beautiful model! I like it!)


----------



## TaylorBG1

Sorry for the double post! I don't know what happened!


----------



## jcombs1

Nightbreaker


----------



## Cocas

Ohio Moonphase, EHC Titanium Madcow, EHC Titanium TMT LE Madcow.


----------



## Trinityten

***** NEWS FLASH***** *

ATTENTION BALL OWNERS who have DIVER watch. Time to show others the Ball Divers collection !

_Click here to post your divers watch: _

https://www.watchuseek.com/f293/ball-diver-watch-4678049.html


----------



## Sfordt

How about a new Airborne.


----------



## lawtaxi

Ball Fireman Enterprise, White Face.


----------



## jkingrph

Ball Fireman Glory, white face, Trainmaster Roman, white face, Engineer III Starlight, blue face with white tubes.


----------



## indygreg

Ball Fireman Victory, black dial.


----------



## hogwldfltr

Currently I've got a Ball for BMW seen below. Two more different ones are coming in. I love the lume on the watches!!! They are truly outstanding!!!


----------



## Jneff2019

Fireman Racer. There are two things that I really don't like about it: 1) the screws in the bracelet are quick to loosen and 2) the stainless bezel can pick up wear marks if you are not careful. Otherwise a great beater.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MegaloMajik

Ball Trainmaster Eternity.
Not sure if it counts though as it now belongs to a friend.
A friend that said he would buy my GS for 2 months but never paid and stopped talking to me afterwards!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear

Jneff2019 said:


> Fireman Racer.
> ::
> 1) the screws in the bracelet are quick to loosen and 2) the....


Did you try to put some Loctite on the screw threads of your bracelet?


----------



## timefleas

Jneff2019 said:


> 1) the screws in the bracelet are quick to loosen


 Did you buy it used? Ball usually uses Loctite (blue formula) for their bracelet screws, so, if yours are coming loose, you should do the same--an easy fix. Oops, see that Dogbert already covered that--anyway, enjoy and welcome to the club!


----------



## Lucifer656

How about a new Airborne.


----------



## Maddog1970

Monday with the M Marvelight.....


----------



## dchapma1

Engineer II Ohio, Black


----------



## neilwatch

Davidtan said:


> not sure if u guys open the thread like this before, just list down ur name and wat model of BALL u owned
> 
> copy and paste the below list with ur details
> 
> 1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
> 2.Skindiver
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.


----------



## Solarisminor

I just got my first Ball watch. A fireman classic. Very nice. I have been after one for a long time and finally have one in my collection.


----------



## arquitron

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady.
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman Night Train
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white
19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
20. Arquitron - Engineer Master II Aviator Dual Time.


----------



## Hastie73

Trainmaster power reserve. Was going to buy a power glow too, but got a great deal on a Mido great wall today, so that's parked for, well, ever if my wife has anything to do with it.


----------



## [email protected]

Worldtimer 42mm Black Dial on SS bracelet


----------



## Steverino 417

Engineer Hydrocarbon 'Mad Cow' (white dial).


----------



## Rich C

Engineer MII World Time
Deepquest, White Dial on bracelet
NEC, stainless bezel
Ceramic XV
Marvelight M, blue dial


----------



## jgrant7719

Ball Fireman Storm Chaser Pro,
Black dial and leather strap



Sent from my motorola one action using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapma1

1. Ball Engineer II Ohio
2. Trainmaster Moon Phase
3. Engineer II Red Label COSC 43mm


----------



## Sergeant Major

My two Balls are,
A. Engineer II, THE Green Beret
B. Hydrocarbon Original


----------



## Steverino 417

Here are my three:

Engineer Hydrocarbon 'Mad Cow'










Engineer Hydrocarbon Deepquest gen I










Engineer Hydrocarbon Deepquest gen II


----------



## Baka1969

My two from Ball are:









(left) Fireman 1st gen 43mm
(right) Fireman Racer


----------



## Hastie73

I'm always looking for an excuse to get my Balls out (I know, it's apex comedy. Gold, some would call it)

Top Trainmaster GMT 38mm
Bottom Trainmaster Power Reserve 41mm


----------



## browntrouts

I need a third to reduce the risk of single entendres,


----------



## Steverino 417

Must resist making the obvious joke about a nice pair....


----------



## poopmat

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady.
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman Night Train
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white
19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
20. Arquitron - Engineer Master II Aviator Dual Time. 
21. Poopmat - Fireman Victory, Black Dial


----------



## gabrielvallejo89

I've always liked Ball watches but I believe they don't keep their value as good as other watches. Am I incorrect in my thinking?


----------



## timefleas

gabrielvallejo89 said:


> I've always liked Ball watches but I believe they don't keep their value as good as other watches. Am I incorrect in my thinking?


Yes, you are incorrect--they keep their value similar to other brands/models in the same price range--all take a 30 - 40% depreciation dip as soon as you walk out the door, if purchased new from an AD. And, like most other brands in the same ballpark that Ball plays in, some models do better than others. For a few cases in point, I have a 16 year old Ball Fireman that is in great condition, with boxes and papers, and I could sell it now for its original retail or more (second from left in my signature). The watch on the left originally retailed for a few hundred back in 1965, and now is worth four or five times that (it is in perfect condition, gold-filled case, and runs within COSC standards). The one on the right regularly sells used at half its original retail price, some ten years after the first models were produced. That leaves the one second from the right. It had an astronomical retail price of $15K (solid gold case, only a dozen or two actually produced)--on the graymarket/used they will fetch anywhere from $5000 to $9000--if you could find one. Some others do better, some others do worse--just like "other watches" such as Oris, Hamilton, Longines, Tag Heuer, and so forth.


----------



## gabrielvallejo89

timefleas said:


> Yes, you are incorrect--they keep their value similar to other brands/models in the same price range--all take a 30 - 40% depreciation dip as soon as you walk out the door, if purchased new from an AD. And, like most other brands in the same ballpark that Ball plays in, some models do better than others. For a few cases in point, I have a 16 year old Ball Fireman that is in great condition, with boxes and papers, and I could sell it now for its original retail or more (second from left in my signature). The watch on the left originally retailed for a few hundred back in 1965, and now is worth four or five times that (it is in perfect condition, gold-filled case, and runs within COSC standards). The one on the right regularly sells used at half its original retail price, some ten years after the first models were produced. That leaves the one second from the right. It had an astronomical retail price of $15K (solid gold case, only a dozen or two actually produced)--on the graymarket/used they will fetch anywhere from $5000 to $9000--if you could find one. Some others do better, some others do worse--just like "other watches" such as Oris, Hamilton, Longines, Tag Heuer, and so forth.


Thanks for the reply. I look into buying one used that has taken the initial hit then. I appreciate it.


----------



## Nativepride80

#21 
Ball Skin Diver and Hydro Carbon


----------



## Maxgus

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady.
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman Night Train
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white
19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
20. Arquitron - Engineer Master II Aviator Dual Time. 
21. Poopmat - Fireman Victory, Black Dial 
22. Maxgus - Engineer III Marvelight Chronometer - Caring Edition


----------



## northside

1. Engineer III Silver Star
2. Engineer II Ohio Moonphase
3. Train Master, Moonphase (black dial)
4. Train Master, Power Reserve
5. Engineer III Endurance 1917 Classic
6. Train Master Power Glow, Linear Power Reserve


----------



## Gumbee

1)Trainmaster Roman silver
2)Trainmaster 135th anniversary white
3)Roadmaster GMT grey
4)Engineer M marvelight black
5)Fireman Enterprise white


----------



## debussychopin

Uh OP.... we are all ball owners...

at least a couple.


----------



## TeeDub21

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady.
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman Night Train
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white
19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
20. Arquitron - Engineer Master II Aviator Dual Time.
21. Poopmat - Fireman Victory, Black Dial
22. Maxgus - Engineer III Marvelight Chronometer - Caring Edition 
23. TeeDub21 Engineer III Marvelight.


----------



## Steverino 417

You can add me with three Engineer Hydrocarbons:

Mad Cow, white
Deepquest Gen 1, black
Deepquest Gen 2, black


----------



## so-mac

Hastie73 said:


> I'm always looking for an excuse to get my Balls out (I know, it's apex comedy. Gold, some would call it)


Ha..
_//Buys another Ball watch so can make this joke//_
..hahahaha


----------



## Watchout1972

Engineer ii ohio
Hydrocarbon
Engineer master aviator dual time (early production)
Engineer master aviator dual time (late production)
Hydrocarbon Poindexter edition
Engineer moonphase

I gotta Lotta balls


----------



## Holdenitdown

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady.
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman Night Train
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white
19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
20. Holdenitdown - Engineer III Marvelight on bracelet.


----------



## Gumbee

Holdenitdown said:


> 1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
> 2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
> 3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady.
> 4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
> 5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
> 6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
> 7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
> 8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
> 9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
> 10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial
> 11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
> 12. HockeyBrand - Fireman Night Train
> 13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
> 14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
> 15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
> 16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
> 17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
> 18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white
> 19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
> 20. Holdenitdown - Engineer III Marvelight on bracelet.


I’m so jealous 😎


----------



## JLieb

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady.
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman Night Train
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white
19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
20. Holdenitdown - Engineer III Marvelight on bracelet.
21. JLieb - Engineer III Marvelight Caring, Fireman Enterprise, Engineer III Master II DLC, Engineer III Armor, Trainmaster 60 Seconds


----------



## Thunder Dump

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady.
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman Night Train
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white
19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
20. Holdenitdown - Engineer III Marvelight on bracelet.
21. JLieb - Engineer III Marvelight Caring, Fireman Enterprise, Engineer III Master II DLC, Engineer III Armor, Trainmaster 60 Seconds
22. Thunder Dump - Engineer II Chronometer Red Label, Engineer III Marvelight, Engineer II Moon Phase, Engineer III Starlight, Fireman Night Train III, Engineer Hydrocarbon Original,
Engineer III Marvelight Chronometer, Engineer M Pioneer


----------



## browntrouts

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady.
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman Night Train
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white
19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
20. Holdenitdown - Engineer III Marvelight on bracelet.
21. JLieb - Engineer III Marvelight Caring, Fireman Enterprise, Engineer III Master II DLC, Engineer III Armor, Trainmaster 60 Seconds
22. Thunder Dump - Engineer II Chronometer Red Label, Engineer III Marvelight, Engineer II Moon Phase, Engineer III Starlight, Fireman Night Train III, Engineer Hydrocarbon Original,
Engineer III Marvelight Chronometer, Engineer M Pioneer
23. browntrouts - Engineer M Pioneer, Engineer Hydrocarbon Original, Roadmaster M Icebreaker


----------



## verreauxi

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady.
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman Night Train
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white
19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
20. Holdenitdown - Engineer III Marvelight on bracelet.
21. JLieb - Engineer III Marvelight Caring, Fireman Enterprise, Engineer III Master II DLC, Engineer III Armor, Trainmaster 60 Seconds
22. Thunder Dump - Engineer II Chronometer Red Label, Engineer III Marvelight, Engineer II Moon Phase, Engineer III Starlight, Fireman Night Train III, Engineer Hydrocarbon Original,
Engineer III Marvelight Chronometer, Engineer M Pioneer
23. browntrouts - Engineer M Pioneer, Engineer Hydrocarbon Original, Roadmaster M Icebreaker
24. verreauxi - Engineer 2 Diver, Engineer 2 Diver COSC, Night Train (first gen), Cleveland Express, Fireman Storm Chaser Glow, Fireman Night Breaker, Hydrocarbon Aero GMT, Engineer 2 Volcano, Roadmaster Rescue Chronograph


----------



## shiam_85

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady.
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman Night Train
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white
19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
20. Holdenitdown - Engineer III Marvelight on bracelet.
21. JLieb - Engineer III Marvelight Caring, Fireman Enterprise, Engineer III Master II DLC, Engineer III Armor, Trainmaster 60 Seconds
22. Thunder Dump - Engineer II Chronometer Red Label, Engineer III Marvelight, Engineer II Moon Phase, Engineer III Starlight, Fireman Night Train III, Engineer Hydrocarbon Original,
Engineer III Marvelight Chronometer, Engineer M Pioneer
23. browntrouts - Engineer M Pioneer, Engineer Hydrocarbon Original, Roadmaster M Icebreaker
24. verreauxi - Engineer 2 Diver, Engineer 2 Diver COSC, Night Train (first gen), Cleveland Express, Fireman Storm Chaser Glow, Fireman Night Breaker, Hydrocarbon Aero GMT, Engineer 2 Volcano, Roadmaster Rescue Chronograph 
25. shiam_85 Fireman Victory NM2098C-S4J-SL


----------



## 305Dade

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady. 
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial 
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman Night Train
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white 
19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
20. 305Dade: Engineer Master II, Voyager GM2286C-SJ-BK


----------



## 305Dade

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady.
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman Night Train
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white
19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
20. Holdenitdown - Engineer III Marvelight on bracelet.
21. JLieb - Engineer III Marvelight Caring, Fireman Enterprise, Engineer III Master II DLC, Engineer III Armor, Trainmaster 60 Seconds
22. Thunder Dump - Engineer II Chronometer Red Label, Engineer III Marvelight, Engineer II Moon Phase, Engineer III Starlight, Fireman Night Train III, Engineer Hydrocarbon Original,
Engineer III Marvelight Chronometer, Engineer M Pioneer
23. browntrouts - Engineer M Pioneer, Engineer Hydrocarbon Original, Roadmaster M Icebreaker
24. verreauxi - Engineer 2 Diver, Engineer 2 Diver COSC, Night Train (first gen), Cleveland Express, Fireman Storm Chaser Glow, Fireman Night Breaker, Hydrocarbon Aero GMT, Engineer 2 Volcano, Roadmaster Rescue Chronograph 
25. shiam_85 Fireman Victory NM2098C-S4J-SL
26. 305Dade: Engineer Master II, Voyager GM2286C-SJ-BK


----------



## browntrouts

@305Dade I think you truncated some of us . Adding back...

1. Davidtan - EM2 Diver (green)
2. AlThreesons - Ball Engineer Ohio Black/Stainless
3. roberev - Trainmaster 60 Seconds and Louisville & Indiana; Fireman Night Train (black and white), 40mm, and Ionosphere; Engineer Master II Classic, Chronometer LE, Diver, Diver COSC; Hydrocarbon Alligator, Mad Cow, Classic II; and Conductor Chronograph LE, and Arabic Lady.
4. Sunster- Engineer Master II TMT Diver DLC
5. Keeky - Ionosphere Chronograph, Fireman 43mm (Orange)
6.TomTomz - Trainmaster GMT, Engineer2 telemeter, Fireman Night Train(old coloring), Conductor Chronograph LE, Conductor GMT
7. IMTRBO - EMII Diver (Green), EMII Diver COSC (Silver)
8. cbar - Engineer Hydrocarbon aka Mad Cow, white
9. IronHide - Blue Fireman (43mm)
10. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti (Mad Cow) with white dial
11. icemangrafx - Ball Eng.Hydrocarbon Ti TMT LE DT1026A-SAJ-BK,Ball Fireman Night Train NM1092C-L1B-BK
12. HockeyBrand - Fireman Night Train
13. scottw44-Fireman Night Train, Moon Phase
14. Batonman - Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II, Moonphase
15. James13: EM II Diver Orange, DLC Night Train
16. dutchguy2: EM II Classic, DLC Night Train (on my way)
17. Trendydandy: Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT II blk
18. Frontierman63: EH Mad Cow white,EM II Diver orange,Fireman 43mm white
19. Ceratos - Hydrocarbon Mad Cow, EM II Diver (Green), Fireman Night Train.
20. Holdenitdown - Engineer III Marvelight on bracelet.
21. JLieb - Engineer III Marvelight Caring, Fireman Enterprise, Engineer III Master II DLC, Engineer III Armor, Trainmaster 60 Seconds
22. Thunder Dump - Engineer II Chronometer Red Label, Engineer III Marvelight, Engineer II Moon Phase, Engineer III Starlight, Fireman Night Train III, Engineer Hydrocarbon Original,
Engineer III Marvelight Chronometer, Engineer M Pioneer
23. browntrouts - Engineer M Pioneer, Engineer Hydrocarbon Original, Roadmaster M Icebreaker
24. verreauxi - Engineer 2 Diver, Engineer 2 Diver COSC, Night Train (first gen), Cleveland Express, Fireman Storm Chaser Glow, Fireman Night Breaker, Hydrocarbon Aero GMT, Engineer 2 Volcano, Roadmaster Rescue Chronograph
25. shiam_85 Fireman Victory NM2098C-S4J-SL
26. 305Dade: Engineer Master II, Voyager GM2286C-SJ-BK


----------

